#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Есть предложение

## Inbongo

Уважаемая администрация. Предлагаю в раздел "Тибетский Буддизм", внести Бон. Так как давно признан одной из школ Буддизма официально, и уж точно является Тибетским. 




Скорейшего всем освобождения.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Rama

ИМХО, хорошая мысль. Почитать было бы интересно темы в таком разделе.
А так похоже в других разделах  темы по бон некоторых нервируют.
Некотрые признают как буддийское направление, другие нет.

Что тоже можно понять, так как позиции и соображения у людей разные бывают...

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Маша_ла

Все же Бон - это не тибетский буддизм. Это тибетская традиция, но не буддизм, насколько я понимаю. Может его просто отдельно поставить?

----------


## Александр С

Не буддизм он лишь только по одному критерию: если линию преемственности выводить от Будды Шакьямуни. По своей сути - это буддийское учение. 

Хотя, вон БШ и дзогчену не учил, а форум есть.  :Smilie:  и на Е-сангхе форум есть.  :Smilie: 

Только вопрос встает: зачем?

Т.к. хотя, на Е-сангхе и есть бонский раздел, на БФ даже в разделе "Ньингма" от сотворения мира всего три темы. И, насколько я понял, тут скрепя сердце признают лишь аутентичность бонского дзогчен, а не всей традиции целиком (что для меня не очень понятно, на самом деле). 

На русском есть форум у Сураджа, там периодически обсуждают что-то из бона. С удовольствием его читаю  :Smilie:  

И еще такой момент. В боне и буддизме много очень похожих моментов, которые похожи чисто внешне. Иногда, например, любят проводить аналогии между бонскими и буддийскими божествами или тантрами, что неверно. Все это только внесет путаницу и смешение - посмотрите, какие вопросы иногда задают в "вопросах" и "основном" (типа, "взять тело в ниравну"  :Kiss:  :Big Grin: ) и вы сможете себе представить, что будет творицца, если еще и бон сюда "подлить"  :Smilie: 

Есть и всякие "подводные камни". Например, Владимир Вишняков, _как мне кажется_, врядли будет поддерживать дискуссию на БФ.
_______

Хотя, с другой стороны, какая-то информация о боне должна быть доступна _наравне_ с остальными школами. 

Можно бы было, ИМХО, прикрепить на верху в форуме "Дзогчен" информационный пост о линиях передачи дзогчен в различных традициях, в т.ч. и бон...

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Александр С

И если, учитывая посещаемость БФ, на нем была бы доступна какая-то достоверная информация о бон, то разговоров о диких шаманах из Шамбалы, перемещающихся на летающих тарелках, движимых энергией вриль и силой ритуалов оленя, чья база расположена внутри городского комплекса пирамиды Кайлас, было бы меньше.

Учтите это, т.к. есть граждане, которые между боном и тиб. буддизмом не делают особой разницы не в силу своих широких внесектарных взглядов, а в силу наличия у них в голове того, чего я выше привел пример. 

Таким образом, некоторая предвзятость (или, прямо скажем, снобизм) некоторых буддистов относительно бон сказывается на искаженных представлениях о тибетском буддизме в целом. И некоторые, считают, что подлинная традиция только и гелук, а все остальные, если не еретики, то уж всяко мутные личности.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Возможно будет интересно: http://www.boandbon.com/

----------


## Inbongo

Одного не могу понять. Почему, если официально, Далай Лама признал Бон одной из буддийских школ, на равне с кагью ньингма гелуг сакья, некоторые присутствующие на форуме до сих пор впадают в дисскусио о "буддизм не буддизм". По моему это уже откровенный гон, люди добрые, или для вас воплощение в сем мире Аволокитешвары не авторитет?

----------


## Александр С

> Возможно будет интересно: http://www.boandbon.com/


"TEACHINGS OF A CENTRAL ASIAN BUDDHA", кстати.

----------


## Александр С

> Одного не могу понять. Почему, если официально, Далай Лама признал Бон одной из буддийских школ, на равне с кагью ньингма гелуг сакья, некоторые присутствующие на форуме до сих пор впадают в дисскусио о "буддизм не буддизм". По моему это уже откровенный гон, люди добрые, или для вас воплощение в сем мире Аволокитешвары не авторитет?


Лука, не обижайтесь пожалуйста, а сколько вам лет?  :Smilie: 

Просто, с возрастом некоторые вопросы перестают быть столь острыми, а какие-то утверждения трактоваться столь категорично  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, не обижайтесь пожалуйста, а сколько вам лет? 
> 
> Просто, с возрастом некоторые вопросы перестают быть столь острыми, а какие-то утверждения трактоваться столь категорично


Мне достаточно лет, что бы не говорить о возрасте. Утверждения мне кажутся нормальными, потому, что здравым языком я чувствую до людей не достучаться. Приходится оперировать совершенно определенными фактами. Я бы не хотел рассуждать на тему, что есть буддизм, что не буддизм, для меня есть понятие - учение, и, в принципе, доказывать никому ничего не собираюсь. Я предложил идею, и не думаю, что форум станет от этого хуже. Тем более, этот, что гордо именуется - Буддийский форум.

----------


## Inbongo

> утверждения трактоваться столь категорично



Какие именно утверждения, вам показались категоричными. То, что Бон, давно официально, считается буддийской традицией, а не сведующие с пеной у рта локазывают обратное. Александр, если не секрет, сколько вам лет. Просто с возрастом многие убеждения крепнут, а выражения становятся фигуральными и четкими :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

А зачем "достукиваться"?  

Почему я с вашим предложением солидарен, я выше написал. 

Но откуда взялась такая острая необходимость, что вот срочно надо проводить ликбез по бону? В России учение бона пока не распространилось настолько широко и не стало настолько доступным, как остальные традиции. Есть несколько центров и того, что есть в сети в плане текущей информации вполне достаточно.  Ищите, как говорится, да обрящете. Или займитесь переводами того, что есть на английском сегодня - очень важное дело, т.к. об учении и истории пока информации мало. Тем более, собранной более-менее централизовано.




> То, что Бон, давно официально, считается буддийской традицией, а не сведующие с пеной у рта локазывают обратное. Александр, если не секрет, сколько вам лет. Просто с возрастом многие убеждения крепнут, а выражения становятся фигуральными и четкими


Фигуральные и четкие выражения - это очень хорошо  :Smilie:  А каким органом выдаются справки об "официальном" признании традиций тиб. буддизма? Вроде бы, пока только китайское министерство религий этим занимается  :Smilie:  

Мне 27

----------


## Inbongo

> А зачем "достукиваться"?  
> 
>  Вроде бы, пока только китайское министерство религий этим занимается  
> 
> Мне 27



На самом деле, я тоже с вами согласен. И идея завести разговор о Бон, появилась в ответ на отношение модераторов форума, это можно проследить в одной из веток. 
На самом деле о Бон в сети очень мало информации, вы сами об этом знаете. Интересующихся же достаточно, даже на этом форуме. Я считаю, что содействовать, если это можно так назвать, распостранению ученя дело благое. Я же не пытаюсь навязать кому - то, что дескать Бон правильно, се остальное нет. Ни в коем случае. Просто считаю, что объективная информация по одной из основной школ Тибетского Буддизма, будет на пользу как приверженцам других школ, так и тем, кто интересуется Бон в принципе. И очень хочется, что бы модераторы не удаляли ссылки на Бонские сайти, мотивуруя это тем, что это не Буддийские сайты. Это Буддийские сайты. И я повторюсь, в 1992 году, Далай Лама объявил Бон пятой школой тибетского Буддизма. А, что там думает по этому поводу китайские министерства мало интересует. 
Мне 28 :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Одного не могу понять. Почему, если официально, Далай Лама признал Бон одной из буддийских школ, на равне с кагью ньингма гелуг сакья, некоторые присутствующие на форуме до сих пор впадают в дисскусио о "буддизм не буддизм". По моему это уже откровенный гон, люди добрые, или для вас воплощение в сем мире Аволокитешвары не авторитет?


А вы не смогли бы привести это официальное признание?
Насколько я знаю, Далай-лама на прямой вопрос ранее никогда не говорил, что бон - это Буддизм.

----------


## ullu

Есть же отдельный бонский форум. В чем принципиальная необходимость именно на этом форуме настаивать на обсуждении бонпо?
народ побудоражить лишний раз чтобы?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Одного не могу понять. Почему, если официально, Далай Лама признал Бон одной из буддийских школ, на равне с кагью ньингма гелуг сакья, некоторые присутствующие на форуме до сих пор впадают в дисскусио о "буддизм не буддизм". По моему это уже откровенный гон, люди добрые, или для вас воплощение в сем мире Аволокитешвары не авторитет?


Его Святейшество Далай-лама не признавал Бон одной из школ Тибетского буддизма, это заблуждение.

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Приходится оперировать совершенно определенными фактами.


А где факты то??? :Smilie:  Вы пока что оперировали только своими словами насчет того что Его Святейшество признало Бон пятой школой буддизма  :Smilie: , а факты - это не ваши слова, а слова самого Далай-ламы ). Хотелось бы узнать, где и при каких обстоятельствах и какими словами Бон был признан школой буддизма  :Smilie: , желательно из официальных источников  :Smilie: .

----------


## Норбу

От того будет ли Бон признан буддийской школой или нет сам он не пострадает. А попытки притянут его в буддизм выглядят как подхалимство.

----------


## Ersh

Его Святейшество высказывался в том духе, что Бон - это одна из духовных традиций Тибета, а не Буддизма в целом.

----------


## Векчел

Говорят, что бон-это тот же буддизм, только без бодхичитты :Smilie: 
Я не знаю, у меня все есть и мне это не очень интересно :Smilie: , но кому-нибудь это может быть очень важно :Smilie: 
http://www.bon-po.ru/ :Big Grin:

----------


## Naldjorpa

*Буддизма Без бодхичитты - НЕТ*  :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

У мну вопрос, а отуда свастика пришла в Бон и в буддизм?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

У меня есть один текст. Это лекция А.Берзина "Бон и тибетский буддизм" в моем переводе на русский (но еще до редактуры и корректуры), так что прошу прощения сразу. Если кому интересно - зашлите свои emails мне в ПС. Я вышлю текст целиком...

Вступление



> Когда Далай-лама говорит о тибетских традициях, он часто обращается к пяти традициям Тибета: нингма, кагью, сакья, гелуг и бон. С точки зрения Его Святейшества, бон стоит в одном ряду с направлениями тибетского буддизма. Далай-лама очень терпимый. Далеко не каждый согласился бы с таким утверждением. Буддистские учителя имели, и до сих пор имеют, очень странные представления о боне. С точки зрения психологии западного человека, когда люди усердно пытаются подчеркнуть позитивное в своём характере, до разрешения проблем на более глубинном уровне, теневая сторона проецируется на врага. «Мы хорошие ребята, стоящие на совершенно чистом пути, а они – плохие». К сожалению, бонцы стали традиционным объектом такого проецирования в истории Тибета. Мы рассмотрим исторические причины, послужившие такому обороту событий. И, конечно, это следует понимать внутри контекста тибетской политической истории.

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересная выходит ситуация с буддийскими учителями и Его Святейшеством.

----------


## Калдэн

Полазить по бонским сайтам, прочитать пару книжек (например, Тедзина Вангьяла Ринпоче) - даже этого  уже вполне достаточно, для того чтобы для себя уяснить, что нынешний Бон не отличается от буддизма Ваджраяны.  Поэтому в этой части форума  ему самое место.

----------


## Топпер

> *Буддизма Без бодхичитты - НЕТ*


Ну почему же? Тхеравада не оперирует таким понятием.

----------


## Александр С

Почему это без бодхичитты? 

Sems bskyed периодически встречается в трудах Шардза Ринпоче, например. И в текстах практик она идет сразу после _прибежища_.

----------


## Александр С

> У мну вопрос, а отуда свастика пришла в Бон и в буддизм?


Откуда свастика вообще появилась, это вам уже никто не скажет. И что ею обозначалось с самого начала. 

http://www.baikal.irkutsk.ru/index.php?doc=8&rubr=7

Меня вполне устраивает объяснение, что она была _всегда_. Особенно, если на форму вселенной посмотреть  :Smilie:

----------


## Rama

А уменя заодно уже и очередная "лженаучная" теория о свастике припасена :Smilie:  :Kiss:  :Cool: 

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/47661/post238968

----------


## Векчел

> Почему это без бодхичитты? 
> 
> Sems bskyed периодически встречается в трудах Шардза Ринпоче, например. И в текстах практик она идет сразу после _прибежища_.


Вот и я говорю :Smilie: ... говорят. Вы не поверили, потому что знаете :Smilie:  а кто-то не знает. Если Бон относится к Буддизму, то ему самое место на форуме, ну а если не относится, тогда ему место на другом форуме.

----------


## Александр С

> Вот и я говорю... говорят. Вы не поверили, потому что знаете а кто-то не знает. Если Бон относится к Буддизму, то ему самое место на форуме, ну а если не относится, тогда ему место на другом форуме.


Это смотря что понимать под буддизмом. Если учение об освобождении, основанное на четырех благородных истинах, тогда относится. Если это линия преемственности, идущая от Будды Шакьямуни, то бон сюда не относится.

----------


## Dondhup

Вы съездите в Дрепунг и спросите - бонпо - это Учение Будды или нет  :Smilie: 
Я неоднократно слышал от Учителей из Дрепунга, что бонпо это не Учение Будды.

С точки зрения бонцев, как мне неоднократно объясняли, бонпо - это Учение ведущее к Состоянию Будды , существовавшее в нашем мире до прихода Будды Шакьямуни. 

Я с уважением отношусь к бонпо, как к великой тибетской духовной традиции. 

Его Святейшество Далай Лама никогда не утверждал, что бонпо это Учение Будды, он говорил, что бонпо это великая тибетская духовная традиция. Единство всех тибетских духовных традиций буддизм и бонпо особенно важно в нынешней ситуации.

----------


## Калдэн

БУДДАМ НЕСТЬ ЧИСЛА КАК ЗВЁЗДАМ НА НЕБЕСАХ
Ваджранатха (Vajranatha) Джон Мирдхин Рейнолдс


Что бы ни признавалось в контексте культурного и исторического влияния за выдающейся личностью Тонпа Шенраба Миво (ston-pa gshon- rab mi-bo), в традиции Юнгдрунг Бон, сохранившейся в священных книгах Бонпо, он почитается в качестве полностью реализованного просветлённого существа, явившегося в прошлом, чтобы открыть человечеству путь к освобожднию от тьмы и страданий Сансары. Другими словами, последователи Юнгдрунг Бон рассматривают Тонпа Шенраба, как высоко просветлённое проявление Будды, именно в том же самом смысле, в котором школы тибетского буддизма рассматривают индийского принца Сиддхартху Гаутаму, родившегося около 2500 лет тому назад.
Если разобраться, что же составляет предмет различий между Буддизмом и Боном, обнаружится, что в значительной степени это не суть учений или практик, а всего лишь линия передачи учения. Все четыре ныне существующие школы тибетского Буддизма (Ньингмапа, Сакьяпа, Кагьюдпа и Гелугпа), обращаясь в прошлое, рассматривают историческую фигуру Шакьямуни, в качестве своего основателя и как источник всех своих традиционных учений. И по крайней мере первые три из этих тибетских школ напрямую связаны с индийскими буддийскими мастерами, от которых и получили свои особые тантрические учения. Однако, последователи Бонпо обращаются не к Индии, а к стране Шанг-шунг в западном Тибете, как к непосредственному источнику своей традиции. За первоначальным же источником они обращаются в более отдаленное время, нежели время индийского принца, Сиддхартхи Гаутамы, но также к принцу - Шенрабу Миво, который появился как Будда в ещё более давнее время в таинственной местности Олмо Лунг-ринг в стране Тазиг, располагавшейся в прошлом в иранской центральной Азии.
С древности учения этого раннего центрально-азиатского Будды, Тонпа Шенраба Миво, были разделены на четыре Портала (sgo bzhi) и Девять Путей. Учения, содержащиеся в трёх из этих Порталов и в пяти высших из девяти Путей - более или менее те же самые, что обнаруживаются в буддийских тибетских школах, в особенности в Ньнгмапе или старой школе Тантры. Обе традиции, и Ньингма и Бон, развивались в ранний средневековый период истории Тибета (8 - 10 век н. э.), тогда как другие тибетские школы появились во время новой волны распространения индийского буддизма, пришедшей с юга в одиннадцатом веке и позднее. И последователи Ньингмапа и Бонпо делят буддийские учения на Сутру (mdo), Тантру (rgyud), и Упадешу (rnan-ngag) или Дзогчен, и рассматривают последний, Дзогчен (rdzogs-pa chen-po) или Великое Совершенство, как кульминацию и вершину всех учений Будд трёх периодов времени.
Опять таки, в обеих школах эти учения передавались двояко: 1) как непрерывная последовательная линия передачи (bka'-ma) [непосредственно от учителя к ученику], начиная с самого раннего времени вплоть до настоящего, и 2) как прерывная линия передачи через спрятанные драгоценные тексты или Терма (gter-ma), которые сначала скрывались и лишь позднее обнаруживались. Обе школы обращаются к просветлённой личности или Будде, отличающейся от индийского Шакьямуни, как к главному почитаемому источнику своих традиций: соответственно, к Гуру Падмасамбхаве из Уддияны для Ньингма и к Тонпа Шенрабу Миво из Олмо Лунг-ринга в Тазиг для Бонпо.

В прошлом были ньингмапинские мастера, известные как Тертоны или открыватели скрытых сокровищ, которые помимо своих ньингмапинских Терма, спрятанных Гуру Падмасамбхавой, обнаруживали и извлекали и бонские Терма. Один такой пример представляет известный ньингмапинский Тертон Дорже Лингпа (rdo-te gling-pa, 1346-1405). Известны также примеры мастеров Бонпо, которые обнаруживали тексты буддийских Терма. Последователи Ньингмапа утверждают, что Гуру Падмасамбхава прятал Терма в Тибете для блага будущих поколений последователей Бонпо, и в девятнадцатом веке Джамгон Конгтрул включил некотрые из них в своё монументальное собрание буддийских Терма, "Rin-chen gter n-mdzod". После исследования "sgrub-pa bka' brgyad" и других ньингмапинских собраний Терма, становится ясно, что Гуру Падмасамбхава включил множество древних языческих бонских божеств в буддийский пантеон в качестве Стражей (srung-ma) или Хранителей Учения. С другой стороны, последователи Бон считают, что и Будда Шакьямуни и Гуру Падмасамбхава были учениками Тонпа Шенраба в своих прошлых жизнях. По этой причине, не существует противоречия в фундаментальной сути учения и практики этих двух традиций, буддийской и бонской.

Для последователей Бонпо является весьма характерным, что Дхарму, называется ли она по тибетски "chos" или "bon", они рассматривают не как что-то сектантское, но как представляющее Изначальное Откровение, снова и снова проявляющееся в разное время на протяжении истории человечества. Оно [Откровение] не только изначальное, но и вечное. Дхарма не есть только лишь некий специфический продукт какого-то определённого исторического периода, например, шестого века в Северной Индии. Многие тибетские Ламы из разных буддийских школ безоговорочно согласны с тем, что исторический Будда Шакьямуни, в действительности, не мог бы преподать все учения, обнаруживаемые в авторитетных текстах буддийского канона, во время своей проповеди на Земле. В особенности это относится к высшим тантрам, поскольку считается, что большинство этих текстов были провозглошены во вневременном небесном измерении Ваджрасаттвой, архетипом просветления и самбхогакаевым аспектом Буддовости, который никогда не был историческим Буддой. Западные ученые, исходя из анализа письменных источников и сопостовления исторических фактов, утверждают, что ни Тантры ни Сутры Махаяны не были преподаны историческим Буддой. Даже в рамках традиции Хинаяны, представленной, например, в палийских сутрах, нет ничего, что было бы записано во времена исторического Будды, в шестом веке до новой эры. Древнейшие тексты Сутры и Винайи, такие как "Sutta Nipata" и "Khandhaka", не были записаны, пока не минуло целых ста лет со времени Паринирваны исторического Будды. Таким образом, подлинность учений, приписываемых Будде, должна быть установлена на основаниях, отличных от анализа исторического и текстового материала. То же самое может быть сказано и в отношении Терма, традиционно приписываемых ньингмапинцами Гуру Падмасамбхаве.

Последователи Бонпо согласны с тем, что Шакьямуни проповедал Праджняпарамиту на Орлиной Горе близ Раджагрихи, но утверждают, что полный свод исконных праджняпарамитских учений Тонпа Шенраба был сокрыт в царстве Нагов (змееподобных существ, обитающих в измерении элемента воды), и только часть этих учений была обретена южноиндийским буддийским мастером Нагарджуной в первом веке, когда он путешествовал в Нагалоку. Впоследствии он распространил эти праджняпарамитские Сутры, а отдельно от них и философию Мадхъямаки, на юге Индии, что и составило ядро буддийской традиции Махаяны. 

Относительно тантрических учений, в системе Бонпо существуют четыре вида Тантры, а именно:
1. "Bya-ba'i rgyud",
2."sPyod-pa'i rgyud",
3. "Ye gshen gyi rgyud"
4."Ye gshen chen-poli rgyud".
Первые две, известные как Низшие Тантры (phyi rgyud), соответствуют в буддийской классификации Крийа и Чарья Тантрам. Последние две, Высшие Тантры (nang rgyud), приблизительно соответствуют в буддийской классификации Отцовской Тантре (pha rgyud) и Материнской Тантре (ma rgyud) системы Аннутара Тантры. В Бонпо есть также свой вариант Калачакра Тантры, но эта версия не полна, и поэтому относится к Крийа Тантре, а не к Аннутара Тантре. Хотя медитационные божества или йидамы (yi-dmn Iha) в Тантрах Бонпо, в целом, существенно не индийского происхождения, методология в Высших Тантрах в значительной степени та же самая и включает процесс зарождения или кьерим (bskyed-rim) и процесс завершения - дзогрим (rdzogs-rim). Однако линия преемственности для бонских Отцовской и Материнской Тантр начинается из страны Тазиг и Шанг-шунга, а не из Индии. Первоначально эти бонские тантры были преподаны некоторым великим последователям или Махасиддхам Тонпа Шенрабом в его воплощении как Чимед Цугпхуд ('Chi-med gtsug-phud) в предыдущей жизни. В это время Шакьямуни был его учеником по имени Сангва Дупа (gSang-ba'dus-pa, санскр. Guhyasamaja).

Далее, в отношении Упадеши или Дзогчена: учения, методы и терминология более менее совпадают в системах Бонпо и Ньингма. Обе системы делят учения Дзогчен на разделы: Семде (sems- sde), Лонгде (klong-sde), Менгагде (man- ngag-sde). Большинство из существующих бонских письменных источников по дзогченским учениям, такие как "Zhang-zhung snyan-brgyud", "bsgrags-pa skor gsum", "Gab-pa dgu skor" и так далее, принадлежат к разделу Менгагде, где упор делается на практиках Трегчод (khregs-chod) и Тогел (thod-rgal). Следовательно, в смысле высших учений Юнгдрун Бон, известных как Дзогчен, нет существенного отличия от того, что считается высшим учением Будд и в системе Ньингмапа, а именно, от Дзогчена и Атийоги. Опять-таки единственное, что составляет действительное отличие - это линия преемственности.

Последователи Ньингмапа утверждают, что Дзогчен был принесен в Центральный Тибет в восьмом веке новой эры Падмасамбхавой, Вималамитрой и переводчиком Вайрочаной. Эти учения были принесены из Индии, но первоначально они исходят от учителя Гараба Дорже (dGa'- rab rdo-rje, санскр. Prahevajra?), родившегося в Уддияне, к северу от Индии (возможно в долине Сват в современном Пакистане) [О жизни и учениях Гараба Дордже смотри книгу автора "The Golden Letters: the Three Statements of Garab Dordje, the First Teacher of Dzogchen", Station Hill Press NY, Barrytown 1991.] В свою очередь, последователи Бонпо отмечают, что в соответствии с линией преемственности, обнаруживаемой в "Zhang-zhung snyan-rgyud", учения Дзогчен существовали задолго до этого периода (значительно раньше времени Гараба Дорже) в стране Тазиг и Шанг-шунге, откуда они и были распространены в Центральный Тибет Гьерпунгпа, жившим в восьмом веке.

Но что действительно совершенно отличается в Юнгдрун Бон от чего-либо, индийского по происхождению, так это практики и методы, обнаруживаемые в так называемых Причинных Путях Бон (rgyu'i theg-pa). Первые три Портала Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчена являются исключительно духовными учениями, их цель - духовная, а именно, просветление или реализация Буддовости и освобождение от перерождений в сансаре. Они составляют Пути Плода ('bras-bu'i theg-pa), высшие учения Бон. Но Причинные Пути включают в себя различные ритуалы, магию, гадания, астрологию, геомантию, обереги, достижение материального благосостояния, умилостивление духов, экзорсизм, целительство, траволечение и так далее, то есть то, что принадлежало к очень древнему культурному слою, а именно к древнему центральноазиатскому язычеству и шаманизму. Всё, принадлежащее этому материалу, имеет дело по преимуществу с мирским бытием, нежели с освобождением от него, и это сохранилось в Боне наряду с высшими духовными учениями, ведущими к освобождению от сансары. Вне зависимости от того, откуда происходит этот причинный Бон (rgyu'i bon), из Шанг-шунга ли или из самого Тибета, он получил широкое распространение в тибетском фольклоре и народных верованиях до прихода индийского Буддизма в центральный Тибет в седьмом веке. Эта популярная народная культура, включавшая практики местных шаманов (dpa'-bo), процветала в Тибете вплоть до планомерного разрушения китайскими коммунистами исконной тибетской культуры после 1959 года, вслед за вторжением Красной Армии и во время Культурной Революции [о тибетском шаманизме смотри книгу автора "Tibetan Shamanism Healing, Nature Spirits and Earth Magic"]. Все школы тибетского буддизма, включая и Гелугпа, приняли многие из этих местных бонских практик в виде почитания Божеств Хранителей, наряду с такими магическими практиками, как духовные ловушки (mdos), обряды выкупа (glud) и так далее. Фактически в этих тибетских школах, индийских по происхождению, индийские верования и практики неразрывно перемешались с местными тибетскими, что и придало тибетскому Буддизму особенный и уникальный характер.

В тибетском языке нет слова, эквивалетного слову Буддизм, впрочем как нет его и на санскрите. На санскрите, языке древней Индии, учение Будды обозначено как "buddha dharma", где "dharma", "существование", происходит от корня, обозначающего "поддерживать". В буддийском контексте "dharma" значит "учение", также как "существование" и "реальность". Следовательно, это учение преимущественно касающееся природы существования. В индуистском аспекте "dharma" значит "закон" или "порядок","обычай", связанный с определённой социальной кастой. При переводе на тибетский язык, "dharma" было переведено древним тибетским словом chos, значащим "порядок". Например, древняя тибетская религия была известна под общим названием lha chos - порядок, которому следуют боги, тогда как легенды и фольклор назывались mi chos - порядок, которому следуют люди. Хотя и будучи изначально общеупотребительным термином, "chos" стал трактоваться исключительно как буддийский, вследствие употребления его буддистами при переводе индийских текстов. Таким образом, возникло разделение на "chos" и "bon". Так, "chos-pa" значит, тот кто следует "chos", то есть Буддизму индийского происхождения и вдохновления, а "bon-pa" - тот кто следует "bon", линии преемственности от Тонпа Шенраба из Тазига. Однако и "chos-pa" и "bon-pa" называются "nang-pa" или внутренние, то есть местные практики, в противоположность "phyi-pas" - чужеземным. "Nang-pa" западными учеными чаще всего переводится, как "буддийский".

 В конце концов, санскритское слово "buddha" есть не личное имя, а приобретённый титул. Происходя от санскритского корня "budh-", "пробуждать(ся)", термин "buddha" обозначает личность, которая пробудилась к своей подлинной природе и потенциальности, к полноте смысла жизни. 
Каждое сознательное существо, человеческое и нечеловеческое, обладает этой природой Будды в самом сердце своего бытия, как Изначальным Состоянием вне времени и обусловленности, но оно остаётся скрытым из-за тонких уровней омрачённости, накопленной с безначального времени. Но поскольку все без исключения существа обладают этой природой Будды, все они в равной степени обладают возможностью действительной реализации Буддовости во всей полноте, а не только потенциально. Санскритское слово "buddha" переводится на тибетский как "sangs-rgyas", где "sangs-pa" значит "очищенный" от тьмы невежества и заблуждений, словно личность пробудившаяся от сновидений, и "rgyas-pa" значит "открываться и распространяться" в полное и незамутненное знание, подобно тому, как цветок лотоса раскрывается и расцветает в лучах утреннего солнца. 

Традиция говорит о проявлениии Будд трёх времён, прошлого настоящего и будущего. Они часто символизируются на тибетских рисунках группой из трёх Будд - Дипаркарой, представляющего всех Будд прошлого, Шакьямуни, представляющего всех Будд настоящего, Майтрейей, представляющего всех Будд будущего. В буддийской традиции древней Индии, сутры описывают двадцать четыре Будды, которые проявились на нашей планете, начиная с Дипанкары вплоть до Шакьямуни нашей эры. Другие традиции, тесно связанные с землёй древнего Непала и сохранившиеся в таких текстах как "Svayambhu Purana", говорят о последовательности семи Будд, которые должны проявиться в течение четырёх времён или юг, а именно: Випашьин, Шикхин, Вишвабху, Кракуччханда, Канакамуни, Кашьяпа и Шакьямуни. Деяния этих Будд всё ещё хорошо помнят в Непале. Западные учёные не испытывают никаких сомнений в отношении исторической достоверности существования последнего из этой последовательности, Шакьямуни, который в соответствии с мнением этих учёных, жил в шестом веке до рождества Христова. Однако, тибетцы помещают его в 960 год до н. э., а его Паринирвану в 881 до н. э. Шакьямуни не личное имя, а титул, значащий мудрец из рода Шакьев. Шакьи в древности были племенем на севере Индии и в южном Непале, в котором иторический Будда был рождён, в то время, как его личное имя было Сиддхартха, его родовое имя было Гаутама. Но в Непале до сих пор есть свидетельства в пользу исторического существования по крайней мере двух его предшественников. Останки Будды Кашьяпы, по преданию, хранятся в известной ступе Бодхинатх в долине Катманду, а надписи буддийского императора Ашоки (3 век до н. э.), найденные в южном Непале, описывают факт того, что он восстановил ступу, содержащую останики Будды Шакьямуни.

----------


## Калдэн

Становится понятным теперь, что вопрос о том, рассматривать ли последователей Бонпо как буддистов, пусть весьма и неортодоксальных, или нет - относится к области уточнения определений. Его Святейшество Далай-Лама убедил тибетское правительство в изгнании в Дхармасале признать Бон пятой тибетской школой, наряду с Гелугпа, Кагьюдпа, Сакьяпа и Ньингмапа. Бонпо сейчас имеют представительство в Комитете по делам Религий в Дхармасале. Но что касается бонцев самих по себе, то они уже изначально буддисты. И Шакьямуни и Падмасамбхава появились по прошествии тысячелетий в истории нашей планеты после появления Тонпа Шенраба в Олмо Лунг-ринге. В течение своей жизни на севере Индии всего лишь 2500 лет назад Шакьямуни преподал только часть из того, что он узнал в других мирах от своего предшественника, Будды Тонпа Шенраба, в том или ином виде воплощения последнего. Поэтому бонские ламы легко принимают все буддийские традиции, как свои собственные. И действительно, среди приверженцев различных тибетских сект, бонские ламы наиболее открыты к чтению и изучению всего наследия тибетского буддизма, в то время как для иного тибетского ламы чтение какой-либо книги, не относящейся к его собственной школе, - явление более чем необычное. Некоторые мастера Бонпо играли ключевую роль в Риме - несектарном движении в девятнадцатом веке в восточном Тибете (см ниже). И бонцы и буддисты называют своих почитаемых основателей титулом Будда (sangs-rgyas) и прибегают к идентичным средствам для достижения просветления или bodhi (byang-chub). Если термин Будда понимается только в значении Сиддхартха Гаутама, известный так же как Гаутама, живший на севере Индии в шестом веке до новой эры, то тогда последователи Бонпо не буддисты. Но бонцы признают всю последовательность Будд, они безоговорочно признают Шакьямуни Буддой, также как и более позднюю личность - Падмасамбхаву. Но они обращаются к значительно раннему и отдалённому периоду времени за источником своих учений, к другому принцу среди людей, который жил в Олмо Лунг-ринге за несколько тысячелетий до времени Шакьямуни.  

 В конце концов, санскритское слово "buddha" есть не личное имя, а приобретённый титул. Происходя от санскритского корня "budh-", "пробуждать(ся)", термин "buddha" обозначает личность, которая пробудилась к своей подлинной природе и потенциальности, к полноте смысла жизни. 
Каждое сознательное существо, человеческое и нечеловеческое, обладает этой природой Будды в самом сердце своего бытия, как Изначальным Состоянием вне времени и обусловленности, но оно остаётся скрытым из-за тонких уровней омрачённости, накопленной с безначального времени. Но поскольку все без исключения существа обладают этой природой Будды, все они в равной степени обладают возможностью действительной реализации Буддовости во всей полноте, а не только потенциально. Санскритское слово "buddha" переводится на тибетский как "sangs-rgyas", где "sangs-pa" значит "очищенный" от тьмы невежества и заблуждений, словно личность пробудившаяся от сновидений, и "rgyas-pa" значит "открываться и распространяться" в полное и незамутненное знание, подобно тому, как цветок лотоса раскрывается и расцветает в лучах утреннего солнца. 

Традиция говорит о проявлениии Будд трёх времён, прошлого настоящего и будущего. Они часто символизируются на тибетских рисунках группой из трёх Будд - Дипаркарой, представляющего всех Будд прошлого, Шакьямуни, представляющего всех Будд настоящего, Майтрейей, представляющего всех Будд будущего. В буддийской традиции древней Индии, сутры описывают двадцать четыре Будды, которые проявились на нашей планете, начиная с Дипанкары вплоть до Шакьямуни нашей эры. Другие традиции, тесно связанные с землёй древнего Непала и сохранившиеся в таких текстах как "Svayambhu Purana", говорят о последовательности семи Будд, которые должны проявиться в течение четырёх времён или юг, а именно: Випашьин, Шикхин, Вишвабху, Кракуччханда, Канакамуни, Кашьяпа и Шакьямуни. Деяния этих Будд всё ещё хорошо помнят в Непале. Западные учёные не испытывают никаких сомнений в отношении исторической достоверности существования последнего из этой последовательности, Шакьямуни, который в соответствии с мнением этих учёных, жил в шестом веке до рождества Христова. Однако, тибетцы помещают его в 960 год до н. э., а его Паринирвану в 881 до н. э. Шакьямуни не личное имя, а титул, значащий мудрец из рода Шакьев. Шакьи в древности были племенем на севере Индии и в южном Непале, в котором иторический Будда был рождён, в то время, как его личное имя было Сиддхартха, его родовое имя было Гаутама. Но в Непале до сих пор есть свидетельства в пользу исторического существования по крайней мере двух его предшественников. Останки Будды Кашьяпы, по преданию, хранятся в известной ступе Бодхинатх в долине Катманду, а надписи буддийского императора Ашоки (3 век до н. э.), найденные в южном Непале, описывают факт того, что он восстановил ступу, содержащую останики Будды Шакьямуни.
Становится понятным теперь, что вопрос о том, рассматривать ли последователей Бонпо как буддистов, пусть весьма и неортодоксальных, или нет - относится к области уточнения определений. Его Святейшество Далай-Лама убедил тибетское правительство в изгнании в Дхармасале признать Бон пятой тибетской школой, наряду с Гелугпа, Кагьюдпа, Сакьяпа и Ньингмапа. Бонпо сейчас имеют представительство в Комитете по делам Религий в Дхармасале. Но что касается бонцев самих по себе, то они уже изначально буддисты. И Шакьямуни и Падмасамбхава появились по прошествии тысячелетий в истории нашей планеты после появления Тонпа Шенраба в Олмо Лунг-ринге.
Некоторые мастера Бонпо играли ключевую роль в Риме - несектарном движении в девятнадцатом веке в восточном Тибете (см ниже). И бонцы и буддисты называют своих почитаемых основателей титулом Будда (sangs-rgyas) и прибегают к идентичным средствам для достижения просветления или bodhi (byang-chub). Если термин Будда понимается только в значении Сиддхартха Гаутама, известный так же как Гаутама, живший на севере Индии в шестом веке до новой эры, то тогда последователи Бонпо не буддисты. Но бонцы признают всю последовательность Будд, они безоговорочно признают Шакьямуни Буддой, также как и более позднюю личность - Падмасамбхаву. Но они обращаются к значительно раннему и отдалённому периоду времени за источником своих учений, к другому принцу среди людей, который жил в Олмо Лунг-ринге за несколько тысячелетий до времени Шакьямуни.

----------


## Калдэн

> Вы съездите в Дрепунг и спросите - бонпо - это Учение Будды или нет 
> Я неоднократно слышал от Учителей из Дрепунга, что бонпо это не Учение Будды.


 А я несколько лет назад  на  буддийской лекции в Москве  слышал слова уважаемого буддийского Ринпоче, что  дескать Гараб Дордже - великий *тибетский* учитель.  О том что  "тибетский" - пипл схавал .

 P.S: и о том, что  был на земле нашей бренной такой Будда Шакьямуни,   рассказывали мне мои Учителя , и читал и пр.  Но вот  Учителей вижу и слышу , а Гаутаму Шакьямуни - к сожалению, нет.

"Блажен, кто верует."

----------


## Калдэн

> Вы съездите в Дрепунг и спросите - бонпо - это Учение Будды или нет 
> Я неоднократно слышал от Учителей из Дрепунга, что бонпо это не Учение Будды.


 В некоторых  традиционно буддийских странах,  и некоторые люди и так вам укажут  на то, что  тибетскиий "ламаизм" - это не буддизм...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы съездите в Дрепунг и спросите - бонпо - это Учение Будды или нет 
> Я неоднократно слышал от Учителей из Дрепунга, что бонпо это не Учение Будды.
> 
> С точки зрения бонцев, как мне неоднократно объясняли, бонпо - это Учение ведущее к Состоянию Будды , существовавшее в нашем мире до прихода Будды Шакьямуни. 
> 
> Я с уважением отношусь к бонпо, как к великой тибетской духовной традиции. 
> 
> Его Святейшество Далай Лама никогда не утверждал, что бонпо это Учение Будды, он говорил, что бонпо это великая тибетская духовная традиция. Единство всех тибетских духовных традиций буддизм и бонпо особенно важно в нынешней ситуации.


Стоит заметить, что в Сера/Дрепунг/Гоман учатся бонцы (не афишируя, конечно же, оный факт), которые по окончании обучения возвращаются в бонские монастыри...

Кста, бонцы - вегетарианцы (кого волнует данный момент).  :Wink:  Таким образом все желающие могут выбрать "пятую школу тибетского ...", которая идеально соответствует их кулинарным предпочтениям (в которой с Сутрой, Тантрой и Дзогчен (!) все в порядке).

----------


## Inbongo

> Его Святейшество Далай-лама не признавал Бон одной из школ Тибетского буддизма, это заблуждение.




Учение БОН 

Существует три различных типа традиции Бон. Это старый Бон - целиком шаманский; Юндрунг (или Вечный) Бон, и новый, или реформированный, возникший в ответ на соперничество со стороны других Буддийских школ.

Последователи Вечного Бона Юндрунг утверждают, что представляют пре-буддистскую цивилизацию Тибета. По меньшей мере часть этой религиозной традиции происходит не из Тибета, а была принесена в Центральный Тибет ещё до седьмого столетия из независимой тогда страны Жанг-жунг к западу от Тибета, а туда — из более удалённых местностей таджико или ирано-говорящей Центральной Азии на северо-западе.

Эта форма Бон известна как Юнгдрунг Бон, "Вечное Учение", термин, соответствием которому в санскрите было бы "Свастика-дхарма", где свастика или солнечный крест — это символ вечного и нерушимого, соответствующего практически во всём буддистскому термину "ваджра" или алмаз. В добавление к ритуальным текстам, относящимся к ш a манической и анимистической практике, эта древняя традиция владеет большим количеством текстов, также претендующих на пре-буддистское происхождение, и относящихся к высшим учениям Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчен. Ламы Бонпо, вместо того, чтобы обращаться к северноиндийскому принцу Сиддхартхе Гаутаме как своему Будде и источнику высших учений Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчен, обращаются к другому принцу, жившему в более ранние времена, к Шерабу Мивоче, родом из Олмо Лунгринг в далёкой Средней Азии, как своему Будде и источнику их учения. Следовательно, последнему был присвоен титул Тонпа или Учителя, буквально "тот, кто раскрывает [тайны]". Традиция Бонпо приписывает Тонпа Шенрабу поистине невероятную датировку, утверждая, что он процветал примерно восемнадцать тысяч лет назад. 

Считается, что, начиная со времени правления второго короля Тибета, Митри Цанпо, некоторые тексты Бонпо, в особенности Отцовские Тантры были принесены из Жанг-Жунг в Центральный Тибет и переведены на тибетский язык. 

Бонпо претерпели один за другим два цикла преследований, первый — во времена правления восьмого короля Тибета, Дригум Цанпо, и затем второй — во времена великого буддистского короля Тибета, Трисонг Децан в восьмом веке нашей эры. Согласно традиции, в обоих случаях преследуемые мудрецы Бонпо спрятали свои книги в различных местах в Тибете и прилегающих областях, таких как Бутан. Эти тайники стали заново открывать начиная с десятого столетия. Потому они известны как вновь открытые тексты или "скрытые сокровища" (терма). 

Некоторые другие тексты никогда не были спрятаны, а оставались в обращении и передавались по непрерывной линии начиная с восьмого столетия. Эти тексты известны как snyan-rgyud, буквально — "устная традиция", даже если они существовали как написанные тексты, начиная с раннего периода. Эта разновидность Старого Бона процветала в Западном и Центральном Тибете вплоть до наших дней. Идея того, что многие учения возникли в западной части Тибетского плоскогорья, а не на Индийском субконтиненте, и что это происходило еще до времени исторического Будды, кажется почти невероятной тем, кто привык к общепринятой истории о проникновении буддизма в Тибет в седьмом веке. 

Вторая разновидность традиции Бон – шаманистский Бон. Тибетский термин бон, вероятно, произошел от старинного глагола "bond-pa", что означает "призывать богов". В данном случае Бон подразумевает туземную пре-буддистскую шаманистическую и анимистическую культуру Тибета, культуру, которая имела много общего с другими шаманистическими племенными культурами Центральной Азии и Сибири. Хотя эти культуры включали в себя различные виды религиозной практики и верований, в центре их всегда находился практикующий, известный под именем шамана. Деятельность шамана характеризовалась вхождением в изменённое состояние сознания посредством ритмичного пения, битья в барабан, танца и так далее. 

Основной социальной функцией такого практикующего было целительство. Традиционная форма центральноазиатского шаманизма, включая одержание духами, широко практикуется в Тибете и сегодня как среди буддистского населения, так и населения, исповедующего бон, а также среди тибетских беженцев живущих в Ладаке, Непале и Бутане. 

На самом деле, в соответствии с традицией Бонпо, некоторые из этих практик, такие как вызывания богов и ритуалы изгнания злых духов были преподаны самим Тонпа Шераб в доисторические времена, во время его непродолжительного пребывания в Конгпо, что в Юговосточном Тибете. 

Эти шаманические разновидности практик сегодня известны как "Причинные Пути Бон". Учения и практики, содержащиеся в Причинных Путях считаются дуалистическими в их философских взглядах. T о есть, боги, представляющие силы света и порядка, и зовущиеся Йе, и демоны, представляющие силы тьмы и хаоса, зовущиеся Нгам, имеют независимое существование, и практикующий в основном занимается тем, что выполняет ритуалы, которые призывают положительные энергии богов и отвращают отрицательные влияния демонов и злых духов. 

Однако, как и Буддизм в целом, Юнгдрунг Бон полностью отрицает практику кровавых жертвоприношений, ибо происхождение этих практик приписывается демонам-каннибалам Синпо, а не Тонпа Шенраб. Таким образом, ламы Бонпо не желают отождествлять даже Причинные Пути Бон с шаманизмом Джангкрис или шаманами, и по сей день существующими в горах Непала. 

Новый Бон возник в четырнадцатом столетии и продолжается до настоящего времени. Он был основан на открытии системы Терма. В целом эта система довольно схожа с Ньингмапа, и Гуру Ринпоче (Падмасамбхава) в ней также считается значительной личностью. На самом деле, некоторые тертоны (те, кто открывает термы), такие как Дордже Лингпа, открыли как Ньингмапа, так и Бонпо термы. Новый Бон процветает главным образом в Восточном Тибете.

Подобно Ньингмапа среди Тибетских Будистов, традиция Бонпо содержит как своё высшее учение систему размышлений, известную как Дзогчен, "Великое Совершенство". Эти учения раскрывают в непосредственном переживании Первозданное Состояние человека, иными словами, неотъемлемую врождённую природу Будды или Боддхичитту, которая находится за пределами времени, обусловленности и концептуальных ограничений. Это Естественное Состояние описывается в терминах его сущностной первозданной чистоты и его спонтанного совершенства в проявлении. Как буддийская школа Ньингма, так и Бонпо утверждают, что их традиции Дзогчен были принесены в Центральный Тибет в восьмом столетии: традиция передачи Ньингмапа — от Махасиддхи Шрисимха, жившего в Северной Индии, а традиция Бонпо, произошла от линии Махасиддхов, обитавших в окрестностях горы Кайлаш и озерной страны Жанг-жунг к западу и северу Тибета. Таким образом, очевидно, существуют две различные исторически подлинные линии передачи этих учений. 
Современный Бон содержит в себе монашескую систему, очень похожую на монашескую систему буддистов, а также философию Мадхьямика, полностью сравнимую с другими школами Тибетского Буддизма. Согласно самим ламам Бонпо, основным различием между школами Бон и Будизма является скорее различие не в учении и доктринах, а в линиях передачи, так как Бонпо считают своим основателем Тонпа Шераб, а буддисты — Шакьямуни. На самом деле, обе эти выдающиеся личности — проявления просветления Будды в нашем мире, прозрения, технически известного как Нирманакайя.* Его Святейшество Далай Лама признал Бон как пятую школу тибетского буддизма, наряду с Ньингма, Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг, и предоставил место представителям Бон в Совете по Делам Религии в Дхармасале.   http://tibethouse.ru/2007/buddhism-01.htm



Утверждаемое вами выше, не подкреплено ничем.

*

----------


## Legba

Предлагаю Модераторам провести эксперимент.
Сделайте раздел "Бон" на месяц. С каким-нибудь предупреждением - дескать "мы не думаем, что это Дхарма". Я, откровенно говоря, думаю что "само отвалится" - кому надо, те сейчас на бонских сайтах/форумах. Зато все решится крайне плюралистично. 

Я личино считаю версию, изложенную Тулку Тондупом Ринпоче в "Уме Будды", наиболее зравой и реалистичной.

А кто-нибудь задумывался над тем, что Тонпа Шераб был современником фараона Сенусерта III? :Cool:

----------


## Inbongo

> А где факты то??? Вы пока что оперировали только своими словами насчет того что Его Святейшество признало Бон пятой школой буддизма , а факты - это не ваши слова, а слова самого Далай-ламы ). Хотелось бы узнать, где и при каких обстоятельствах и какими словами Бон был признан школой буддизма , желательно из официальных источников .


http://surajamrita.com/images/bon/DLSwastika.jpg


Какие еще факты вам нужны, поройте интернет в конце концов

----------


## Inbongo

Огромное всем спасибо за ответы. Я рад, что эта тема, хотя бы, нашла отклик. Значит был смысл вообще ее заводить. Будет Бон на форуме, не будет, сам он от этого ничего не потеряет, и учение тоже. Зато теперь становится ясна предвязатость и не знание вопроса. Оказывается важно не учение и не одна и таже цель - освобожждение всех живых существ, во всех направлениях тибетского Буддизма, а от кого идет линия передачи и от субъективного мнения некоторых участников, не всегда верного ну да ладно. 


Скорейшего всем освобождения.

----------


## Inbongo

> Предлагаю Модераторам провести эксперимент.
> Сделайте раздел "Бон" на месяц. С каким-нибудь предупреждением - дескать "мы не думаем, что это Дхарма". Я, откровенно говоря, думаю что "само отвалится" - кому надо, те сейчас на бонских сайтах/форумах. Зато все решится крайне плюралистично. 
> 
> Я личино считаю версию, изложенную Тулку Тондупом Ринпоче в "Уме Будды", наиболее зравой и реалистичной.
> 
> А кто-нибудь задумывался над тем, что Тонпа Шераб был современником фараона Сенусерта III?



Я не думаю, что мнение модераторов определяет что есть Дхарма, что нет. Тем более сама она не зависит ни от какого учения и религии, она есть и все.

В темные времена живем, господа

----------


## Rama

> А кто-нибудь задумывался над тем, что Тонпа Шераб был современником фараона Сенусерта III?



А в этом что смущает? 
Например, Аркаим датируется 3-4 тыс. до н.э. Шенраб жил не в Тибете. И рассказ о нем, о вечном боне, может быть рассказом об учении существовавшем среди индоевропейцев, возможно даже до их нашествия на Индию.

Я не говорю об учении в настолько сложной и разработанной форме, как оно существует сейчас. Скорее о корнях учения.

Доказательств этому , конечно, нет. Могут быть только предположения основанные на "косвенных уликах", типа тех же свастик, сходства с верованиями и преданиями других индоевропейцев и т.п...

----------


## Inbongo

> А вы не смогли бы привести это официальное признание?
> Насколько я знаю, Далай-лама на прямой вопрос ранее никогда не говорил, что бон - это Буддизм.



Бон как Пятая Тибетская Традиция. 

Большинство людей говорят, что в Тибете существуют четыре традиции: Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг, где Гелуг это реформированная традиция Кадам. На внесектарной конференции тулку(Лам-перерожденцев) и настоятелей монастырей, которая была созвана Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой в Сарнатхе, Индия в декабре 1988 года, Его Святейшество подчеркивал важность присоединения до-Буддийской Тибетской традиции Бон к четырем вышеназванным. Он объяснял, что это не так уж и важно - принимаем ли мы Бон как Буддийскую школу или не принимаем за таковую. Та форма Бон, которая развивалась с 11 века нашей эры по сей день имеет достаточно много общего с четырьмя Буддийскими традициями, чтобы мы могли говорить о пяти Тибетских традициях как об одном целом.


http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly..._buddhism.html

----------


## Inbongo

Оттуда же


Очень важно поддерживать несектантское мышление относительно пяти Тибетских традиций Буддизма и Бон. Как всегда подчеркивает Его Святейшество Далай Лама, эти разные традиции разделяют одну и ту же наивысшую цель: они все учат методам достижения Пробуждения, чтобы приносить как можно больше пользы другим. Каждая традиция в равной степени эффективно помогает практикующим в достижении этой цели, и, в соответствии с этим, школы гармонично совмещаются, даже если и не простым способом. На начальном уровне сравнительно изучая пять традиций, мы, прежде всего учимся ценить уникальные и сильные стороны нашей собственной традиции, а также видеть, что каждая из этих школ обладает своими выдающимися особенностями. В конце концов, если мы хотим стать Буддой и приносить пользу другим, мы нуждаемся в целостном изучении всего спектра Буддийских традиций, чтобы знать каким образом они сочетаются. Благодаря этому у нас будет возможность учить разных людей с различными склонностями и способностями. Иначе, мы подвергаем себя риску впасть в «отказ от Дхармы», что значит дискредитировать аутентичные Учения Будды, таким образом, лишая себя возможности помогать тем, кому подходят именно эти Учения Будды. 

Очень важно следовать только одной линии в нашей личной практике. Никто не сможет достигнуть вершины одного здания, пытаясь одновременно взбираться по пяти разным лестницам. Тем не менее, если наши способности позволяют, тогда изучение пяти традиций поможет нам понять сильные стороны каждой из традиций. Это, в свою очередь, может помочь нам прояснить некоторые вопросы в нашей собственной традиции, в том случае, если там приводится не совсем совершенное их толкование. Это то, что всегда подчеркивает Его Святейшество Далай Лама, а также все великие Учителя. 

Также важно понимать, что в любом деле – будь то в духовной или в материальной сфере – существуют, вероятно десять, двенадцать или все тридцать разных способов по-разному делать одну и ту же вещь. Это поможет нам избежать привязанности к тому способу, которым мы обычно что-то делаем. У нас есть все возможности ясно увидеть суть, а не цепляться за мысль: «Вот это есть единственный правильный способ это делать, потому что это мой правильный способ это делать!»

----------


## Ануруддха

Лука, Пятая Тибетская Традиция совсем не означает пятая школа Тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, Пятая Тибетская Традиция совсем не означает пятая школа Тибетского буддизма.


Заранее извиняюсь, что завожу с вами личную дисскусию, но вы не считаете, что уже откровенно придираетесь. Я ни вчем не пытаюсь ни кого уличить, но может уже хватит рассуждать и филосовствовать, сколько еще ссылок нужно привести

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, Пятая Тибетская Традиция совсем не означает пятая школа Тибетского буддизма.



Вам не кажется, что тибетская традиция и пятая традиция тибетского буддизма - это суть однно и тоже. Или так - тибетский буддизм  включает пять традиций. Любые слова можно выдернуть из контекста, но суть не поменяется

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бон как Пятая Тибетская Традиция. 
> 
> Большинство людей говорят, что в Тибете существуют четыре традиции: Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг, где Гелуг это реформированная традиция Кадам. На внесектарной конференции тулку(Лам-перерожденцев) и настоятелей монастырей, которая была созвана Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой в Сарнатхе, Индия в декабре 1988 года, Его Святейшество подчеркивал важность присоединения до-Буддийской Тибетской традиции Бон к четырем вышеназванным. Он объяснял, что это не так уж и важно - принимаем ли мы Бон как Буддийскую школу или не принимаем за таковую. Та форма Бон, которая развивалась с 11 века нашей эры по сей день имеет достаточно много общего с четырьмя Буддийскими традициями, чтобы мы могли говорить о пяти Тибетских традициях как об одном целом.
> 
> 
> http://www.surajamrita.com/compAnaly..._buddhism.html


Важно кому? "Вечному Бону"? Все это из серии "если хочется, то можно"... Может Бон и является пятой (или какой-угодно школой), но вызывают интерес процессы, которые приводят к организации конференций, "официальных признаний"...

Думаю, если индейцы Соноры скинутся на конференцию, то (возможно) традиции толтеков признают частным случаем тайных линий Пратекабудд!
*
Карлос Кастанеда, Дон Хуан и "видящие нового цикла" - это линия Пратьекабудд!*

Очень хочется. Стоит признать...

----------


## Inbongo

> Важно кому? "Вечному Бону"? Все это из серии "если хочется, то можно"... Может Бон и является пятой (или какой-угодно школой), но вызывают интерес процессы, которые приводят к организации конференций, "официальных признаний"...
> 
> Думаю, если индейцы Соноры скинутся на конференцию, то (возможно) традиции толтеков признают частным случаем тайных линий Пратекабудд!
> *
> Карлос Кастанеда, Дон Хуан и "видящие нового цикла" - это линия Пратьекабудд!*
> 
> Очень хочется. Стоит признать...




Вы можете задать этот вопрос Далай Ламе - это его цитата

----------


## Inbongo

Чем вас так цепляет Вечный Бон? Я отсебятину наподобие - "Дон Хуан, Кастаньеда Практьекабудды", не порю :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы можете задать этот вопрос Далай Ламе - это его цитата


Нет никакого желания задавать вопросы ЕСДЛ. Я не совсем понял только одно: без вердикта Далай-Ламы тайные линии Пратьекабудд перестают быть таковыми? И если ЕСДЛ признает таки традиции индейцев центральной Америки линиями приемственности Пратьекабудд, то что измениться?

Еще вопрос: что изменилось в тибетском обществе, Вечном Боне и среди буддийских наставников после признания ЕСДЛ Бона пятой школой? Это все уже похлеще Алексия 2 и РПЦ.

----------


## Inbongo

> Нет никакого желания задавать вопросы ЕСДЛ. Я не совсем понял только одно: без вердикта Далай-Ламы тайные линии Пратьекабудд перестают быть таковыми? И если ЕСДЛ признает таки традиции индейцев центральной Америки линиями приемственности Пратьекабудд, то что измениться?
> 
> Еще вопрос: что изменилось в тибетском обществе, Вечном Боне и среди буддийских наставников после признания ЕСДЛ Бона пятой школой?


Ничего не изменилось, а что изменится если на форуме появится отдельная тема про Бон, неужели станет хуже? Мне кажется это только обогатит БФ. Только не надо сейчас говорить, что тогда сюда и верование мексиканских индейцев включить. Не передергивайте, и не вдавайтесь в крайности

----------


## Fritz

> Хотя, вон БШ и дзогчену не учил, а форум есть.


БШ и Тхераваде не учил. Он учил 4БИ, 8БП и пустотности. Дзогчен может быть буддийским, а может и нет, всё зависит от того, что считается совершенством. Тоже и с Бон. Я где-то читал, что бонцы чтобы сохранить своё учение "внесли его в буддизм". Где-то в статьях. ЕСДЛ имеел в виду буддийский Бон как пятую традицию, а не просто Бон.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чем вас так цепляет Вечный Бон? Я отсебятину наподобие - "Дон Хуан, Кастаньеда Практьекабудды", не порю


Предыдущие 15 Далай-Лам тоже как то не утверждали, что Вечный Бон - это пятая тибетская школа. Означает ли это, что это - откровение 16 ЕСДЛ?

P.S. Про толтеков - это такая же отсебятина, как и все остальное... Если очень хочется и долго капать на мозг общественности (собирать конференции, писать книги со сравнительным анализом, засылать гонцов к ЕСДЛ), то ничего невозможного нет.

----------


## Inbongo

> Предыдущие 15 Далай-Лам тоже как то не утверждали, что Вечный Бон - это пятая тибетская школа. Означает ли это, что это - откровение 16 ЕСДЛ?



По моему вы кое, что забыли все Далай Ламы есть суть одно и то же перерождение просветленного существа сострадания. А в чьи уста вложенна истина 1 го 5 го или шестнадцатого сути не меняет

----------


## Inbongo

> P.S. Про толтеков - это такая же отсебятина, как и все остальное... Если очень хочется и долго капать на мозг общественности, то ничего невозможного нет.


Я не пытаюсь капать на мозг кому  - либо, я предложил. И не считаю, повторюсь, что это повредит в общем контексте БФ, его участникам

----------


## PampKin Head

> По моему вы кое, что забыли все Далай Ламы есть суть одно и то же перерождение просветленного существа сострадания. А в чьи уста вложенна истина 1 го 5 го или шестнадцатого сути не меняет


От как весело то!




> Только не надо сейчас говорить, что тогда сюда и верование мексиканских индейцев включить. Не передергивайте, и не вдавайтесь в крайности


А почему нет? Это типичное проявление узости кругозора и дискриминация по отношению к практикам и доктринам индейцев! А ведь там перерождались и трудились Пратьекабудды!

----------


## До

А православие вторая традиция буддийской России, нужно сделать православный раздел, это только обогатит форум.




> Я рад, что эта тема, хотя бы, нашла отклик. Значит был смысл вообще ее заводить. *Будет Бон на форуме, не будет, сам он от этого ничего не потеряет, и учение тоже.*


Тоесть вобщем-то Луке пофигу будет или не будет бонский раздел, потому что:



> Зато теперь становится ясна предвязатость и не знание вопроса.





> ну да ладно.


О да.

----------


## Inbongo

По большому счету будет Бон на форуме или нет, для меня действительно ничего не изменит, вам кажется это странным? У вас очень хорошо получается оперировать словами выдернутыми из контекста, зачед аффтар. А собственные мысли по этому поводу имеете?

----------


## Inbongo

> А православие вторая традиция буддийской России, нужно сделать православный раздел, это только обогатит форум.
> 
> 
> Тоесть вобщем-то Луке пофигу будет или не будет бонский раздел, потому что:
> 
> 
> 
> О да.



По фигу не Луке, а учению, читайте внимательно и не передергивайте

----------


## Fritz

А что такого есть в буддийском Бон, чего нет, допустим, в традиции Ньинма, особенно в воззренчеком плане?

----------


## Inbongo

> От как весело то!
> 
> 
> 
> А почему нет? Это типичное проявление узости кругозора и дискриминация по отношению к практикам и доктринам индейцев! А ведь там перерождались и трудились Пратьекабудды!


Я рад, что вас это развеселило. 

Какя дескриминация, вы о чем. По моему вы меня не правильно поняли

----------


## Александр С

> Дзогчен может быть буддийским, а может и нет, всё зависит от того, что считается совершенством. Тоже и с Бон. Я где-то читал, что бонцы чтобы сохранить своё учение "внесли его в буддизм".


Всегда умиляет это "я где-то читал". 


Из книги о бонском дзогчен "Чудеса естественного ума":




> Хотя во всех духовных традициях Тибета существовали практики Дзогчен, такие как Пятый Далай Лама из школы Гелугпа, Третий Кармапа Ранжунг Дордже из Кагьюпа и Граспа Гьялцен из шкалы Сакьяпа, наиболее важные линии передачи учения Дзогчен принадлежат Бон, традиционной религии Тибета, а так же Ньингмапа (древней) Тибетской Буддийской Школе. Обе эти традиции подразделяют свои учения на «девять путей» или методов практики, ведущих к просветлению и реализации, и, в обеих классификациях, Дзогчен - это девятый и самый высокий Путь.
> 
> <...>
> 
> Согласно учению Дзогчен, сущность основы всего - пуста и изначально чиста; природа основы - ясность, которая спонтанно совершенна; неразделимое единение изначально чистой сущности и спонтанно совершенной природы являет собой свободный поток энергии или сострадания. Для индивидуального ума, эта основа - естественное состояние. Она является одновременно и источником самсары для введенного в заблуждение ума (ma rigpa) и нирваны для ума, в котором знание (rigpa) пробуждено.


Совершенством в "любом" дзогчен всегда считается одно и то же.

to *Лука*




> Оказывается важно не учение и не одна и таже цель - освобожждение всех живых существ, во всех направлениях тибетского Буддизма, а от кого идет линия передачи


Линия передачи как раз и есть самое главное. Если у вас нет передачи учения, нет учителя, то не будет и плода. 

Вы даете обет бодхисаттвы. Почему тогда, когда вы достигаете просветления, не можете освободить все живыщ существ? Потому, что у вас с ними нет связи. Зачем тогда бы были нужны все эти мантры, посвящения и т.п., зачем совершать подношения защитникам?  Если вы к врачу не обратитесь, то он вас никак не вылечит. Если милицию не вызвать, то она не приедет. Зачем нужна передача? Вспомните притчу о сеятеле из евангелия: где-то сорняки заглушили, где-то птицы склевали, где-то упало на камни, а где-то взошло, НО во всех этих случаях в землю было брошено семя. Как поле не пахай, с какой бы мотивацией его не удобряй, ничего на нем не вырастет, если не посадить.

----------


## Ондрий

> Например, Аркаим датируется 3-4 тыс. до н.э. Шенраб жил не в Тибете. И рассказ о нем, о вечном боне, может быть рассказом об учении существовавшем среди индоевропейцев, возможно даже до их нашествия на Индию.


.... а товарищ Говард на самом деле откопал терма про Коннана.

----------


## Inbongo

> Всегда умиляет это "я где-то читал". 
> 
> 
> Из книги о бонском дзогчен "Чудеса естественного ума":
> 
> 
> 
> Совершенством в "любом" дзогчен всегда считается одно и то же.
> 
> ...



Я не сказал, что линия передачи не важна, заметьте. И с тем, что сказанно вами ниже полностью согласен. Если появится ветка про Бон, там и можно будет обсудить все эти вопросы. Имелось в виду, что суть и истина одинакова была дана, как Шакьямуни так и Шенрабом, и определять у кого больше Буддизма, прошу прошения за выражения, по моему есть отклонение от самого учения

----------


## Inbongo

> От как весело то!
> 
> 
> 
> А почему нет? Это типичное проявление узости кругозора


Я попросил бы не переходить на оскорбления, если для вас это возможно

----------


## Александр С

> А что такого есть в буддийском Бон, чего нет, допустим, в традиции Ньинма, особенно в воззренчеком плане?


Если они на ваш взгляд идентичны, то вот такой пример: есть два издания какой-нибудь книги под разной обложкой и с разным оформлением. Чего есть в первой такого, чего нет во второй? Зачем тогда нужна вторая книжка?

А если не идентичны, значит что-то такое есть, чего во второй нет.




> Мы видели, что Дзогчен близок к Бон и Буддизму Ньингмапа, и что эти две духовных традиции обе имеют девять основных разделов их Путей или способов соблюдения религии. Однако, имеются существенные различия между соответствующими разделами девяти Путей Бонпо и Ньингмапа. Стоит отметить, что в других Тибетских школах Буддизма существует шесть, а не девять, видов практики. Кагьюпа, Сакьяпа и Гелугпа придерживаются новой традиции более поздних переводов Буддийского канона, возникшей в течение второго распространения Буддизма в Тибете в десятом и одиннадцатом столетиях. Девять Путей Буддизма включают в себя только традиционный буддийский материал, и строго говоря, два более низких пути, принадлежащих буддизму Хинаяны, фактически не соответствуют практикам тибетского буддизма, основывающегося на буддизме Махаяны. *Несмотря на это, кроме самих практик буддизма, девять Путей Бонпо содержат в себе полный спектр тибетских мирских и религиозных верований и методов, включая медицину, астрологию и космологию, гадания и предсказания, умиротворение и изгнание злых духов и призраков, ритуалы для процветания и тантрические ритуалы истребления врагов, выкупа и повелевания мертвыми, нравственную дисциплину для мирских практикующих и монахов, тантрические практики и обряды, и самый высокий духовный путь - Дзогчен.* В этом отношении Бон может быть назван истинной религией Тибета, охватывающей и коренные и привнесенные религиозные пути.
> 
> Целиком

----------


## Fritz

Это всё хорошо - религии и верования Тибета и всё такое, но при чём здесь буддизм?




> Всегда умиляет это "я где-то читал".


Ну не хотите не верьте. Я не виноват что занимался этим вопросом год назад и не запомнил где материал лежит, т.к. мне это и не нужно. Всплывает в памяти что чуть ли не в Википедии.




> Согласно учению Дзогчен, сущность основы всего - пуста и изначально чиста; природа основы - ясность, которая спонтанно совершенна; неразделимое единение изначально чистой сущности и спонтанно совершенной природы являет собой свободный поток энергии или сострадания. Для индивидуального ума, эта основа - естественное состояние. Она является одновременно и источником самсары для введенного в заблуждение ума (ma rigpa) и нирваны для ума, в котором знание (rigpa) пробуждено.


Спасибо, показательно. Это не буддийское учение. Этот абзац можно трактовать в буддийском смысле, оговорив понятия. А так, если понимать в нём всё буквально, то в буддизме отрицаются сущности всего, основы всего, изначальности и неразделимые единения. Вот если свободный поток энергии - это сострадание, тогда да, потянет, а если энергия свободна сама по себе и изначальна, то это не буддизм и такой бон буддизмом быть не может.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я попросил бы не переходить на оскорбления, если для вас это возможно



*Это проявление узости кругозора тех, кто не признают учения Видящих Нового Цикла традицией Пратьекабудд!
*

+ получать учения от Мескалито ничем не хуже, чем от ... (молчу, молчу, молчу). Причем у каждого будет своя пейотная песня, а не одна песня Ваджра на всех!!! И с Чамами там полный порядок!

----------


## До

> По фигу не Луке, а учению, читайте *внимательно* и не передергивайте


_Лука писал_: "... Значит был смысл вообще ее заводить. Будет Бон на форуме, не будет, сам *он* от этого ничего не потеряет, *и* *учение* тоже. Зато теперь становится ясна ..."

----------


## Александр С

> *Это проявление узости кругозора тех, кто не признают учения Видящих Нового Цикла традицией Пратьекабудд!
> *
> 
> + получать учения от Мескалито ничем не хуже, чем от ... (молчу, молчу, молчу). Причем у каждого будет своя пейотная песня, а не одна песня Ваджра на всех!!! И с Чамами там полный порядок!


Вы интересно, конечно, рассуждаете. 

А существует ли традиция "древних видящих", где учение было бы основано на 4-х благородных истинах?

----------


## Rama

> *Это проявление узости кругозора тех, кто не признают учения Видящих Нового Цикла традицией Пратьекабудд!
> *
> + получать учения от Мескалито ничем не хуже, чем от ... (молчу, молчу, молчу). Причем у каждого будет своя пейотная песня, а не одна песня Ваджра на всех!!! И с Чамами там полный порядок!


Может для подобных сообщений стоит завести специальный раздел - "Буддисты шутят, буддисты улыбаются"?

----------


## Александр С

> Спасибо, показательно. Это не буддийское учение. Этот абзац можно трактовать в буддийском смысле, оговорив понятия. А так, если понимать в нём всё буквально, то в буддизме отрицаются сущности всего, основы всего, изначальности и неразделимые единения. Вот если свободный поток энергии - это сострадание, тогда да, потянет, а если энергия свободна сама по себе и изначальна, то это не буддизм и такой бон буддизмом быть не может.


Пожалуйста, но в этой цитате речь шла о дзогчен. Причем, это написал человек со званием геше.

----------


## Legba

Что же такое Бон? Мне известны 5 версий.

*1. Бонская.* "Бон - это Дхарма Будды Тонпа Шераба. По сути - тоже самое, но немного другие термины". См. Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче.
*2. Историческая.* "Бон - форма тибетского шаманизма, ассимилировавшая черты буддизма из политических соображений"
*3. Буддийская - недоброжелательная.* "Есть Дхарма и есть Бон". 
См. жизнеописание Гуру Падмасамбхавы.
*4. Буддийская - доброжелательная.* "Бодхисаттвы столь сострадательны, что могут принимать самы различные формы. В том числе и бонских божеств".
См. Тулку Тондуп Ринпоче "Ум Будды" + (в общетеоретическом плане) Шантидева "Шикшасамуччая"
*5. Буддийская - политкорректная.* "Бон - пятая духовная традиция Тибета".
См. ЕСДЛ XIV.

Есть еще версии?

----------


## Александр С

Я, например, так понимаю слова Далай Ламы : 


> "Я никогда не гворил, что Бон - это Буддизм, и никогда не гворил, что Бон - это не Буддизм"


_- Бон является учением Будды?
- Нет
- Бон ведет к просветлению?
- Да
- Что такое учение Будды?
- Учение которое ведет к просветлению.
_

Но вообще, Легба правильно написал, что заглохнет такой форум - посмотрите, сколько постов в разделе "Ньингма". 




> Сделайте раздел "Бон" на месяц. С каким-нибудь предупреждением - дескать "мы не думаем, что это Дхарма". Я, откровенно говоря, думаю что "само отвалится" - кому надо, те сейчас на бонских сайтах/форумах. Зато все решится крайне плюралистично.






> Может для подобных сообщений стоит завести специальный раздел - "Буддисты шутят, буддисты улыбаются"?


Да нет, просто администрация пунктиром обозначает свою позицию, а потом тема сводится к безудержному флуду, обычно на тему к мяса, бухла и т.п. 

В конечном итоге тема со спокойной совестью закрывается, а вопрос как был, так и остается.

----------


## До

> Зато теперь становится ясна предвязатость и не знание вопроса. *Оказывается важно не учение и не одна и таже цель - освобожждение* всех живых существ, во всех направлениях тибетского Буддизма, а от кого идет линия передачи и от субъективного мнения некоторых участников, не всегда верного ну да ладно. Скорейшего всем освобождения.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....011.ntbb.html MN 11: Cula-sihanada Sutta

В комментарии 2 написано следующее:



> 2. Comy.: Even though the adherents of other sects all declare arahantship — understood in a general sense as spiritual perfection — to be the goal, they point to other attainments as the goal in accordance with their views. Thus the brahmans declare the Brahma-world to be the goal, the great ascetics declare the gods of Streaming Radiance, the wanderers the gods of Refulgent Glory, and the Ajivakas the non-percipient state, which they posit to be "infinite mind" (anantamanasa).


Что значит: _Коментарий: Хоть все адепты других сект и называют архатство целью, понимаемое в общем смысле как духовное совершенство, они указывают иные достижения цели, в соотвествии со своими воззрениями. Так, брахманы объявляют целью мир Брахмы, "великие аскеты" - богов излучающих сияние, скитальцы - божеств сверкающей славы, а адживики - состояние отсутствия восприятия, которое они считают "бесконечным умом"._

Нада-же все стремятся к архатству, а воно как вышло.

По поводу того что не важно от кого идет учение, дальше Будда говорит:



> 13. "Bhikkhus, in such a Dhamma and Discipline as that it is plain that confidence in the Teacher is not rightly directed, that confidence in the Dhamma is not rightly directed, that fulfillment of the precepts is not rightly directed, and that the affection among companions in the Dhamma is not rightly directed. *Why is that? Because that is how it is when the Dhamma and Discipline is [67] badly proclaimed and badly expounded, unemancipating, unconducive to peace, expounded by one who is not fully enlightened*.


Почему так плохо практикуют в других сектах? Потому что так бывает когда плохо учит *тот, кто сам полностью не просветлён*.




> 15. "Bhikkhus, in such a Dhamma and Discipline as that it is plain that confidence in the Teacher is rightly directed, that confidence in the Dhamma is rightly directed, that fulfillment of the precepts is rightly directed, and that the affection among companions in the Dhamma is rightly directed. Why is that? Because that is how it is when the Dhamma and Discipline is well proclaimed and well expounded, emancipating, conducive to peace, *expounded by one who is fully enlightened*.


А почему правильно практикуют в буддизме? Потому что хорошо учит тот, кто сам полностью просветлён. Т.е. Будда.

----------


## Legba

Так может, на самом деле, надо сделать раздел "мясо, бухло и т.п." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы интересно, конечно, рассуждаете. 
> 
> А существует ли традиция "древних видящих", где учение было бы основано на 4-х благородных истинах?


Оно основано на четырех Ка. )))

----------


## Топпер

> Бон как Пятая Тибетская Традиция. 
> 
> Большинство людей говорят, что в Тибете существуют четыре традиции: Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья и Гелуг, где Гелуг это реформированная традиция Кадам. На внесектарной конференции тулку(Лам-перерожденцев) и настоятелей монастырей, которая была созвана Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой в Сарнатхе, Индия в декабре 1988 года, Его Святейшество подчеркивал важность присоединения до-Буддийской Тибетской традиции Бон к четырем вышеназванным. Он объяснял, что это не так уж и важно - принимаем ли мы Бон как Буддийскую школу или не принимаем за таковую. Та форма Бон, которая развивалась с 11 века нашей эры по сей день имеет достаточно много общего с четырьмя Буддийскими традициями, чтобы мы могли говорить о пяти Тибетских традициях как об одном целом.


Есть ли в Бон идея сансары и ниббаны? Есть ли идея каммы? Есть ли Четыре Благородные Истины и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь? Есть ли аничча, анатта, дуккха?

----------


## Александр С

> Есть ли в Бон идея сансары и ниббаны? Есть ли идея каммы? Есть ли Четыре Благородные Истины и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь? Есть ли аничча, анатта, дуккха?


Да, на данный момент все это есть.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, на данный момент все это есть.


Идёт ли Бон от Будды Готамы?

----------


## Александр С

> Идёт ли Бон от Будды Готамы?


Нет, от будды Тонпы Шенраба.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда и не надо здесь никаких бонов. Это Буддийский форум. А мало ли, чего сами бонцы считают. Индуисты тоже вот считают, что освобождаются. Не делать же из-за этого индуистский подфорум.

----------


## Fritz

> Пожалуйста, но в этой цитате речь шла о дзогчен. Причем, это написал человек со званием геше.


Спасибо. Только разница в том, что мы определённым высказыванием хотим преподать - учение Будды или воззрение истинной традиционной религии Тибета. Т.е. этот абзац, равно как и всё остальное,  можно комментировать по-буддийски и не очень.

----------


## Александр С

> Спасибо. Только разница в том, что мы определённым высказыванием хотим преподать - учение Будды или воззрение истинной традиционной религии Тибета. Т.е. этот абзац, равно как и всё остальное,  можно комментировать по-буддийски и не очень.


Тут, заметьте, не "истинная религия", а "истинная _традиционная_ религия _Тибета_" без запятой между "истинная" и "традиционная", т.е. истинно традиционная для Тибета, иными словами. Что в этом страшного?..

----------


## Александр С

> Тогда и не надо здесь никаких бонов. Это Буддийский форум. А мало ли, чего сами бонцы считают. Индуисты тоже вот считают, что освобождаются. Не делать же из-за этого индуистский подфорум.


Интересно...
А в индуизме есть все вами перечисленное двумя вашими постами выше?

Последователи ваджраяны, кстати, исключительно сами считают себя буддистами. А уж про дзогчен я не говорю...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Идёт ли Бон от Будды Готамы?


Буддизм от слова Будда, от Будда Готама Готамизм или Шакьямунизм бы получился.

Один ли Будда Готама? Махаяна говорит о бесчисленных Буддах трех времен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буддизм от слова Будда, от Будда Готама Готамизм или Шакьямунизм бы получился.
> 
> Один ли Будда Готама? Махаяна говорит о бесчисленных Буддах трех времен.


И то верно... Как было нам сказано: "Ислам - религия любви". Сдается мне, что Мухамед - это Бодхисаттва. Пора отрывать соответствующий раздел.

----------


## Топпер

> Буддизм от слова Будда, от Будда Готама Готамизм или Шакьямунизм бы получился.
> 
> Один ли Будда Готама? Махаяна говорит о бесчисленных Буддах трех времен.


Но знаем об этих Буддах мы от Будды Готамы.

----------


## Топпер

> Сдается мне, что Мухамед - это Бодхисаттва. Пора отрывать соответствующий раздел.


То, что Иисус - бодхисатта - уже почти никто не сомневается. Даже, как общебуддийское мнение часто подают.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно...
> А в индуизме есть все вами перечисленное двумя вашими постами выше?


При умелом подходе найдут всё, что надо.



> Последователи ваджраяны, кстати, исключительно сами считают себя буддистами. А уж про дзогчен я не говорю...


Об чём и речь. Но здесь хоть ведут линию от Будды Шакьямуни. А в бон даже этого не остаётся.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но знаем об этих Буддах мы от Будды Готамы.


Мы даже о Будде Готаме не знаем, а обладаем информацией.
Топпер, скажите, Вы признаёте хотя бы одно какое-либо учение Махаяны?

----------


## Александр С

> При умелом подходе найдут всё, что надо.


Т.е. это такой конструктор лего получается: хочешь вот так его собрал, хочешь вот эдак и получается, что вот с этого боку - буддизм, а с этого - индуизм? 

Это не выискивалось с помощью каких-то сравнений в бонских текстах, а прямо там утверждается, равно как и бонскими учителями. 





> Об чём и речь. Но здесь хоть ведут линию от Будды Шакьямуни. А в бон даже этого не остаётся.


В дзогчен не ведут и, тем не менее, позиционирую его как самостоятельное учение.

----------


## Ersh

Ну в общем предложение не принято. Можно заканчивать.

----------


## Fritz

> То, что Иисус - бодхисатта - уже почти никто не сомневается. Даже, как общебуддийское мнение часто подают.


Топпер, ну какой же он бодхисаттва? Где ж там хотябы намёк на бодхи в его учении? Гляжу, в политкорректности упражняешься. ))))

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, ну какой же он бодхисаттва? Где ж там хотябы намёк на бодхи в его учении? Гляжу, в политкорректности упражняешься. ))))


Вот и я не вижу. Но, в том то и дело, что многие это воспринимают за чистую монету. Я уже неоднократно сталкивался с подобным утверждением.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. это такой конструктор лего получается: хочешь вот так его собрал, хочешь вот эдак и получается, что вот с этого боку - буддизм, а с этого - индуизм?


Когда чёткие критерии размываются, именно так и происходит.



> Это не выискивалось с помощью каких-то сравнений в бонских текстах, а прямо там утверждается, равно как и бонскими учителями.


Тогда дело за малым: что бы буддийские традиции (а не только один Далай-лама) это подтвердили.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дело за малым - хорошая шутка  :Smilie: 

Традиция - это общность людей. Кто-то в этой общности возьмёт, да и признает. Кто-то другой не станет признавать. Люди рождаются и умирают. Сколько великих учителей, столько и направлений буддизма. В каждой традиции найдутся и ортодоксы, и реформаторы.

Сами бонские учителя поклоняются Будде? Хотят называться Буддистами? Или речь идет о "тихом миссионерстве" в ряды буддистов идей Бон?

Буддийские традиции и между собой не особо занимаются признаванием и подтверждением.
Но многие последователи этих самых традиций с удивительным упорством занимаются уличением и опровержением...

----------


## Александр С

"Буддизм" - это достаточно расплывчатое определение. Что значит "буддизм"?.. И какому будде должны поклоняться учителя бона?.. Мы опять же уходим в тонкости определений. Другое дело, что, да, никто пока не собирается сливаться со всеми в экстазе братской любви. И у бона нет необходимости говорить о себе, как о пятой школе тибетского буддизма. 

На е-сангхе никакого "тихого миссионерства" не наблюдается. Все сидят себе по разделам спокойно. Но острой необходимости в бонском разделе на БФ я не вижу. Но _не по той же самой причине_, что и Топпер, например (я выше писал, почему).

----------


## Inbongo

> Есть ли в Бон идея сансары и ниббаны? Есть ли идея каммы? Есть ли Четыре Благородные Истины и Благородный Восьмеричный Путь? Есть ли аничча, анатта, дуккха?





ЕСТЬ

----------


## Inbongo

> Дело за малым - хорошая шутка 
> 
> 
> Сами бонские учителя поклоняются Будде? Хотят называться Буддистами? Или речь идет о "тихом миссионерстве" в ряды буддистов идей Бон?


Получается Буддизм определяется не тем, что есть учение для освобождения, а учение о поклонении что ли?

----------


## Александр С

> Получается Буддизм определяется не тем, что есть учение для освобождения, а учение о поклонении что ли?


Поклонение есть способ следования учению. Слово "Намо" - это что по вашему? Это первое слово (и все последующие), которое вообще нужно произнести, чтобы кем-то считаться.

----------


## Inbongo

Способ следовать - это одно, основная идея - совсем другое

----------


## Won Soeng

> Получается Буддизм определяется не тем, что есть учение для освобождения, а учение о поклонении что ли?


Поклонение - значит принятие в качестве опоры, прибежище. 
Будда есть объект прибежища, одна из трех драгоценностей (Будда, Дхарма, Сангха)

Формула прибежища: поклоняюсь Будде (т.е. принимаю как учителя), поклоняюсь Дхарме (т.е. принимаю как истину), поклоняюсь Сангхе (т.е. принимаю как метод)

----------


## Inbongo

> Поклонение - значит принятие в качестве опоры, прибежище. 
> Будда есть объект прибежища, одна из трех драгоценностей (Будда, Дхарма, Сангха)
> 
> Формула прибежища: поклоняюсь Будде (т.е. принимаю как учителя), поклоняюсь Дхарме (т.е. принимаю как истину), поклоняюсь Сангхе (т.е. принимаю как метод)




Я вас понял

----------


## Fritz

> Тогда дело за малым: что бы буддийские традиции (а не только один Далай-лама) это подтвердили.


Кстати, ЕСДЛ вовсе и не является высшим иерархом Гелуг. А вот как политик, заботящийся и о тибетцах-бонцах, своих согражданах, и не желающих их политического блуждания в стороны, вполне может и высказываться в таком ключе. Бон не запрещён и любой может в него окунуться по желанию вне зависимости от того 5 я это школа буддизма или 10я, а вот единство национальное тибетцев вещь хрупкая.

----------


## Ондрий

Именно в это время, когда тиб. этнос под угрозой вымирания/ассимиляции имеет смысл не ломать копья, а консолидироваться, буть бон хоть трижды исламом. Не от хорошей жизни т.е.

----------


## Ануруддха

*Базовые признаки буддизма*


1. Основатель учения -- Будда Шакьямуни (Сиддхартха Гаутама).
2. Вера в четыре Благородные истины и закон причинно зависимого происхождения.
3. Отсюда вытекает цель: освобождение (нирвана) в Тхераваде или достижение состояния Будды для освобождения всех живых существ (путь бодхисаттвы) -- в Махаяне.
4. Вера в четыре принципа: все непостоянно (анитья), все страдание (духкха), все бессущностно ("лишено "я"" -- анатма), все пустотно (шунья).
5. Вера в карму и перерождения.
6. Отрицание сакральности каст и сословий, отрицание значимости социального статуса для достижения освобождения (в отличие от индуизма).
7. Базовая ценность сострадания как ведущего этического принципа.
8. Отсутствие веры в Бога-Творца и промыслителя; буддизм -- нетеистическая религия.
9. Обязательность принятия прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях (Будде, Дхарме -- его Учении и монашеской общине -- Сангхе) как формальное "принятие" буддизма.
10. Обязательное наличие в рамках данной деноминации (но не обязательно -- данной общины) монашеской общины, состоящей хотя бы из четырех полностью постриженных монахов-бхикшу

----------


## Socalledi

> Обязательное наличие в рамках данной деноминации (но не обязательно -- данной общины) монашеской общины, состоящей хотя бы из четырех полностью постриженных монахов-бхикшу


Либо одного святого.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Нет. Вот здесь, как раз, это не подойдёт. 
Немного трудно будет доказать святость эксперту по религиям от мин. юстиции  :Smilie:  (если будете регистрировать общину и настаивать на том, что она буддийская)
Здесь именно 4 монаха.

----------


## Socalledi

Хм, Вы как-то страно перевели разговор. Речь шла о базовых признаках буддизма, и в том же посте Модератора сказано, что речь не шла о наличии 4-х бхикшу именно в своей общине. Принцип признания одного святого за Прибежище закреплён и в Тхераваде, насколько мне известно.

Что касается реалии данной постановки вопроса, то последователи ЕСДЛ признают его Буддой в человеческом теле. Соответственно, одного его вполне достаточно и для мин. юста. 

Надеюсь, нам не стоит спорить о взаимном признании-непризнании.

----------


## Fritz

> Именно в это время, когда тиб. этнос под угрозой вымирания/ассимиляции имеет смысл не ломать копья, а консолидироваться, буть бон хоть трижды исламом. Не от хорошей жизни т.е.


Да тут не столько вымирание, сколько политика. Нужно ж ведь чтобы никто, ни китайцы ни тибетцы, ни европейцы, не смогли сказать что в тибетском обществе, как в Китае так и в изгнании, существует некий раскол и не приведи Господь бонцев гнобят, ущемляют и просто сегрегируют. Со всеми вытекающими от голосований до покушений на ЕСДЛ и других. Вон, шугденцев достаточно. 
Рождаемость то вроде у тибетцев нормальная. У тувинцев тоже. Осталось бурят по этому показателю подтянуть.




> Базовые признаки буддизма


Имхо, лучше применять принцип "4-х печатей". Так проще и все довольны как правило. Это более по-европейски.))))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что касается реалии данной постановки вопроса, то последователи ЕСДЛ признают его Буддой в человеческом теле. Соответственно, одного его вполне достаточно и для мин. юста.


Это их сугубо личное дело, кем и кого считать (если быть точным, то Арья-Бодхисаттва 10-бхуми Ченрези не совсем Будда). 




> Имхо, лучше применять принцип "4-х печатей". Так проще и все довольны как правило. Это более по-европейски.))))


Учение видящих Нового Цикла - традиция Пратьекабудд! )

----------


## Dondhup

> Тут, заметьте, не "истинная религия", а "истинная _традиционная_ религия _Тибета_" без запятой между "истинная" и "традиционная", т.е. истинно традиционная для Тибета, иными словами. Что в этом страшного?..


В тибетском языке запятых нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот и я не вижу. Но, в том то и дело, что многие это воспринимают за чистую монету. Я уже неоднократно сталкивался с подобным утверждением.


Кроме того Бодхисаттвы не учат учению о  Боге-творце  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кроме того Бодхисаттвы не учат учению о  Боге-творце


Бодхисаттвы проявились как Иешуа и Мухамед и учили о Боге-Творце. (с) есть такое мнение. 

 :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

Мнения они разные бывают.
У Майка Науменко есть замечательная песня о том,  что еще должны делать Бодхисаттвы  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

"Существует много различных видов учений и традиций. В Тибете это нингмапа (rNying.ma.pa.), кагюдпа (bKa'.brgyud.pa.), сакяпа (Sa.skya.pa.) и гэлугпа (dGe.lugs.pa.) — четыре главные буддийские школы, а также древняя традиция Бонпо. Каждая из этих четырех главных традиций заявляет, что ее школа самая совершенная. Если бы они этого не делали, то не было бы и разных школ."  ННР

----------


## Dondhup

Я от своих Учителей не слышал такого , что гелугпа, кагьюпа или сакьяпа самая совершенная  :Smilie: 
Может бонцы так говорят  :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Я от своих Учителей не слышал такого , что гелугпа, кагьюпа или сакьяпа самая совершенная 
> Может бонцы так говорят


 Вы читать не умеете? Это цитата, ННР

----------


## Legba

> Я от своих Учителей не слышал такого , что гелугпа, кагьюпа или сакьяпа самая совершенная


Да бывает такое, бывает. Вон и Друкпа Кюнле был склонен "подопустить" представителей различных школ за их особенности, а уж Гедун Чопел чо творил... С другой стороны, есть примеры Учителей, равно практиковавших в 4 школах и равно почитаемых в них - Богдо Геген Ринпоче, Первый Патрул Ринпоче, Шабкар...., не говоря уж о Джамгон Конгтруле. Сейчас конечно межшкольная критика редка, не в малой степени благодаря усилиям ЕСДЛ. Но раньше за жентонг/рантонг и порвать могли. :Smilie:

----------


## Гелег

На e-sangha традиция Бон помещена в подфорум в разделе Сравнительное религиоведение.

----------


## Inbongo

> На e-sangha традиция Бон помещена в подфорум в разделе Сравнительное религиоведение.


 :EEK!:  надо же

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы читать не умеете? Это цитата, ННР


Насколько я понимаю, Намхай Норуб Ринпоче не является чисто буддийским Учителем, хотя и получил классическое буддийское образование.

Давайте впредь воздержимся от фраз типа "Вы читать не умеете" и подобного, это нарушает правила форума  :Smilie:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Я от своих Учителей не слышал такого , что гелугпа, кагьюпа или сакьяпа самая совершенная


Мне запомнилось, что Геше Джамьян Кьенце говорил, что неискаженное учение сохранилось только в гелуг.

----------


## Калдэн

> Мне запомнилось, что Геше Джамьян Кьенце говорил, что неискаженное учение сохранилось только в гелуг.


Он наверное сказал вам это по секрету, а вы тут всем разболтали .

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Он наверное сказал вам это по секрету, а вы тут всем разболтали .


 :Confused: 

Будем считать, что я это придумала. Это уже лет 7 назад было.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Мне запомнилось, что Геше Джамьян Кьенце говорил, что неискаженное учение сохранилось только в гелуг.


Сурово. Кедрубчже считал воззрение школы Сакья совершенным. Неужели все так быстро деградировало. Тот факт, что Гелуг-па с подозрением относится к Нингма еще можно понять. Терма различные, нагпы.... Но вот остальные школы Сарма? Впрочем, все зависит от контекста высказывания.

----------


## Fritz

> Мне запомнилось, что Геше Джамьян Кьенце говорил, что неискаженное учение сохранилось только в гелуг.


Правильно говорит, без противоречий. Это становится понятным, когда рассмотришь что такое Гелуг.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Сурово. Кедрубчже считал воззрение школы Сакья совершенным.


Если под воззрением Сакья понималась мадхьямика прасангика, то это естественно.

----------


## Жозефина

> Мне запомнилось, что Геше Джамьян Кьенце говорил, что неискаженное учение сохранилось только в гелуг.


Очень сомневаюсь, что он мог такое сказать. Все 4 школы буддизма передают неискаженное учение. Различны лишь подходы и методы в зависимости от наклонностей возможностей людей.  Одно лишь такое высказывание, что эта школа выше, другая пониже, даже если чуточку, это уже есть огромное падение, которое сулит перерождение в нижайших мирах.
P.S. Чего только ненапридумывает!
PPS Я неплохо знала Геше Джамьянга Кхенце, он такое не мог сказать, точно. :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да в средние века не то что "чуточку" - бывало, и головы летели. И селения с монастырями сжигались.

Учения и учителя совершенно необязательно должны соответствовать вашим книжным идеалам...

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Все 4 школы буддизма передают неискаженное учение. Различны лишь подходы и методы в зависимости от наклонностей возможностей людей.(


Возьмем такой факт например. Одни школы придерживаются воззрения мадхьямака-жентонг, другие - мадхьмака-прасангики. В некоторых положениях эти воззрения противоречат друг другу. Как при этом они оба могут быть истинными?




> Одно лишь такое высказывание, что эта школа выше, другая пониже, даже если чуточку, это уже есть огромное падение, которое сулит перерождение в нижайших мирах.


Философские школы сплошь и рядом критикуют воззрения друг друга. Все совершают "огромное падение"?

----------


## Dondhup

Истина вообще вне концепций  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Во всех школах тибетского буддизма были практики высокого уровня, достигшие состояния Будды или Бодхисаттвы 8 земли.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> *Буддизма Без бодхичитты - НЕТ*


Мне тоже так кажется, но как то я слышал что у Падмасабхавы были дагини без сострадания. Какие были у него с ними отношения мне непонятно, но может как-то они ему помогали. Если у кого есть больше информации - дайте ссылку или процитируйте.

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Философские школы сплошь и рядом критикуют воззрения друг друга. Все совершают "огромное падение"?


Именно так...




> Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений
> 
> 
> Калу Ринпоче
> 
> Шестое коренное падение касается отношения к нашей собственной и чужим духовным системам. С точки зрения Ваджраяны, чернить или ругать какие бы то ни было духовные системы, безотносительно являются ли они Буддийскими или не-Буддийскими, становится коренным падением. Безусловно, внутри Тибетской традиции, можно обнаружить разного типа критику между различными школами, Сакьяпой, Гелукпой, Кагьюпой и Ньингмапой, и это глупо и вредоносно с точки зрения нашей духовной практики.

----------


## Александр С

> Возьмем такой факт например. Одни школы придерживаются воззрения мадхьямака-жентонг, другие - мадхьмака-прасангики. В некоторых положениях эти воззрения противоречат друг другу. Как при этом они оба могут быть истинными?


Мы (запад) привыкли к тому, что у нас всегда есть те, кто "хранит истину" и некие "еретики". При этом вспоминается метафора о доспехах. Но беда в том, что эта массивная тяжелая броня часто оказывается заваренной по стыкам и сочленениям из-за абсолютизации относительного, и в ней становится невозможным любое движение.

Представьте себе двух самураев в подвижном, легком и прочном доспехе; они тренируются, сражаются, и в этом сражении они - противники друг друга. Но враги ли?

Вот важный момент, на мой взгляд

----------


## Александр С

(плюс ко всему, даже в пределах одной традиции считается моветоном смешивать терминологию различных уровней; например, пытаться объяснить тантру, используя сутру, разбирать дзогчен с позиций тантры и т.п.)

----------


## Гелег

> надо же


Ну как бы вам ведь нужен подфорум?! :Smilie: 
Или все-таки важно где?

----------


## Жозефина

> Возьмем такой факт например. Одни школы придерживаются воззрения мадхьямака-жентонг, другие - мадхьмака-прасангики. В некоторых положениях эти воззрения противоречат друг другу. Как при этом они оба могут быть истинными?
> 
> 
> 
> Философские школы сплошь и рядом критикуют воззрения друг друга. Все совершают "огромное падение"?


Буддийское учение направлено на достижение буддовости или состояния Будды. Если вы считаете что буддийские воззрения противоречат друг другу и следствие -- они не истинны. Пожалуйста, енто ваше право. 
А вообще-то мы говорили о конкретном случае и о конкретном человеке-- это Геше Чжамьянг Кхенце. ( не люблю, когда передергивают и переворачивают мною сказанное)
Что же касается того что филос. школы критикуют друг друга, причем сплошь и рядом, мое мнение: это уже не буддизм, а борьба, мирская болрьба. И я такого не слышала. Само учение Будды не имеет ничего общего с войнами и т.п. ОНо гласит о толерантности, любви и сострадании. И уж поверьте еще не перевелись такие Боддхисаттвы и внаше время ( пример ЕСДЛ), но это лишь один пример.
*" Все совершают огромное падение*? " -- безусловно, молодец, именно так! Зачем критиковать друг друга, ведь жизнь так коротка, а сама человеческая жизнь так драгоценна. Буддизм -- он ведь вне концепций. Как сказал правильно Дондуп "истина вообще вне концепций." ( уважаю братан).  И слава богу есть Учителя с внесектарным подходом, кот. говорят что все 4 школы не только истинны, но и одинаково направлены на помощь в.жс. и достижении состояния Будды. Конечно, опять же есть и те, кот. именно посредством учения попадают в низшие миры, но им надо винить не учение, а свое эго и ум, кот. считает " мое лучше, а там-то похуже".  Лично, я так не думаю и слава богу. Мне моя карма дорога, я знаю что может последовать за (!!!) критикой школ или учителей. Не хочется болеть или попасть бог весть куда. Если и начинаются какие-то глупейшие споры по этому поводу, я умываю ручки. Прочтя несколько книжечек, купленных где-то в dharma.ru, еще не значит, что я имею тот уровень и разбираюсь во всем или поняла правильно, что могу говорить об этом с уверенностью, просто я не тот человек. ( по моему маленькому убеждению,  прямое слушание все-таки лучше, доверяю своим ушам, а то бог весть, что бывает в книжках, точно не точно -- потом сиди и сомневайся. А ну их!!!)
А о Геше Джамьяне Кхенце, вы правильно написали, что вы это придумали, а то ведь люди,знавшие ушедшего Учителя могут и возмутиться, а те, кот. не знали могут его не правильно понять.

----------


## ullu

Воззрения противоречат, 4 школы не противоречат. В том, что воззрения противоречат есть смысл, приносящзий благо всем живым существам, в отличии от попыток создать одну супер совершенную школу, в которой все равны, а кто не способен быть равным, это его личные проблемы.
Махамудра не противоречит дзогчен, но поскольку способности у всех разные, то начинать изучение и практику приходится опираясь на то, что в данный момент способен понять и использовать ученик, а не учитель.
Если я не понимаю принципа Ану йоги, то начинаю практиковать визуализируя божество отдельно от себя и призывая его мудрость извне. Но это не значит, что закончу я тем же самым. И это не значит, что учитель , который меня обучает не обладает высшим воззрением и сам не практикует по принципу Ану йоги.
Поэтому говорят - в этой школе практикуют [стартуя] с низшего воззрения.
А в этой - с высшего.
Это не означет, что плод практики в этих традициях низшее воззрение, или высшее.
Плод всегда один и тот же. Но стартовая позиция зависит от способностей ученика.
Поэтому все противоречия вовсе не противоречия, а искусные средства.

Но нельзя путать ложное воззрение и низшее воззрение.
Потому что ложное воззрение не выводит за пределы сансары, и опора на него не искусное средство, а ошибка.
А опора на низшее воззрение В ТРАДИЦИИ ( то есть необходимы методы, которые развивают это воззрение до высшего, необходима система обучения, которая это делает, необходим учитель. которые правильно направляет и т.д.) это искусное средство, практикуя правильно с опорой на это воззрение, не привязываясь к нему как к окончательно верному, позволяя ему развиваться ( в чем собственнои  смысл практики то ) , выходишь за пределы сансары.

ps. если у кого-то проблемы с размером ээ.....словами высшее и низшее, то идите уже плз медитировать на эту тему .
Это я заранее, на всякий случай.

----------


## ullu

> Ясное сведетельство тому -- дружба всех 4 школ тиб. буддизма, в частности ЕСДЛ с Кармапой 16 и 17, ЕСДЛ и Сакьяский Глава -- Тридзинг лама, ЕСДЛ и 11 Миндролинг Тричен и наоборот. Для меня это более красноречивые свидетельства непротиворечия друг другу 4 школ тибетского буддизма. НО а на остальное мне по баРабану!Даже если мне гвоворят 10 лиз лелиных про это, ну и что из этого? Мне просто смешно


Дружба не может быть свидетельством  непротиворечия воззрений.
Я вот с многими людьми дружу, наши воззрения настолько разичны, что даже говорить об этом нет смысла. 
Далай Лама вообще со всеми живыми существами дружит, это не значит, что он придерживается того же самого воззрения, что и мы с вами.

----------


## ullu

Вообще довольно странный подход - судить о воззрении по чьему-то поведению . Разьве и так не ясно что приводит к совобождению, а что не приводит?
Из-за того, что кто-то себя как-то там вел, что, что -то изменится в законе причины и следствия или изменится то, каким образом освободится возможно, а каким нет?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Сообщение от Liza Lyolina
> 
> Философские школы сплошь и рядом критикуют воззрения друг друга. Все совершают "огромное падение"?
> 
> 
> Именно так...


Не надо смешивать критику и очернение, иначе Вы обвиняете в падениях великих учителей.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Действительно, почему разумная полемика и критика непременно означает "очернение"?

----------


## ullu

> О поведении просто к слову пришлось. А воззрения в Тибете различались не только по признаку высшее/низшее. Полемика была серьёзная насчёт понимания мадхьямики. Кстати, непонятно, к чему вы тут махамудру приплели - уж она то не менее "высшая", чем дзогчен.


Да вот я смотрю весь тред про поведение ( ну не весь, но много ), поэтому и странно.

Полемика была о том, что в результате практики достигается не окончательный ( не правильный ) плод, или о том, что изложение не достаточно точное и содержит какие-то ошибки?
То есть были ли утверждения, что в традиции Кагью (например), посредством практики тантры в этой традиции , достигается не правильный окончательный плод? 
Или была полемика , что такой-то ученый или учитель не достаточно верно или точно описывает/объясняет высшее воззрение? 

Про махамудру и дзогчен я написала что бы подтвердить, что плод в результате один и тот же. 
Махамудра ведь плод практик тантры? Или практикуя йога-тантру, например, не достигают в результате махамудры как плода?

----------


## ullu

Вообще же мне не очень понятно откуда могла взяться такая полемика?
Ведь все же видно на своем личном опыте. 
То есть если надо проверить какой-то пункт воззрения то просто смотришь и видишь - так оно или не так. Если не видишь, то практикуешь пока не увидишь и видишь. Чего спорить то?

----------


## Б.К.

Здравствуйте!
Вы мне скажите, есть ли у Бонцев тройственное Прибежище, равно как у 4 школ тибетского Буддизма или нет? Ведь в Ламриме все написано по этому поводу - либо Бон либо Буддизм. А то что много у них такого же, как в Буддизме - ну и что? Если практика Прибежища есть - то это специфический Буддизм, пусть он хоть Бон называется, хоть как. Может, теперь есть такие Бонцы - значит они Буддисты, просто особенные. А нет - тогда увы, до свидания.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Этэйла

> Здравствуйте!
>  Ведь в Ламриме все написано по этому поводу - либо Бон либо Буддизм.


А можно привести выдержку из Ламрима где все это написано  :EEK!:

----------


## ullu

> Здравствуйте!
> Вы мне скажите, есть ли у Бонцев тройственное Прибежище, равно как у 4 школ тибетского Буддизма или нет? Ведь в Ламриме все написано по этому поводу - либо Бон либо Буддизм. А то что много у них такого же, как в Буддизме - ну и что? Если практика Прибежища есть - то это специфический Буддизм, пусть он хоть Бон называется, хоть как. Может, теперь есть такие Бонцы - значит они Буддисты, просто особенные. А нет - тогда увы, до свидания.


А где в Ламриме написано что либо бон, либо буддизм?

----------


## Жозефина

> А где в Ламриме написано что либо бон, либо буддизм?


А зачем вам ссылочку, если бон это ваще не буддизм. Поэтому и правильно, либо бон, либо буддизм. А я вам скажу более, даже если все 4 школы буддизма равны, то все равно рекомендуется не смешивать традиции и следовать одной. И не важно какой. Н у а про бон тем более, это понятное дело!  Да, это тоже из Тибета, но это не буддизм. Поэтому говорится, наверное, (чему я все-таки склонна верить): " Либо Бон, либо Буддизм" 
Там же ваще все свое, практики, божества. Да и сами подумайте, если бы это был Буддизм, разве бы школы об этом умалчивали? Подумаешь, если кто-то смешивает все, это же не значит, что это буддизм. Вон, есть же в Бурятии шаманы, в то же время они и буддисты.
А вот то, что Далай лама 5 приказал сжеч кагюпинские монастыри и т.п. , здесь правильно : ссылочку в студию!!! Ложь наглая!

----------


## ullu

> А зачем вам ссылочку, если бон это ваще не буддизм.
> Поэтому и правильно, либо бон, либо буддизм.


Не вижу обоснований для вывода о том, что либо бон, либо буддизм.
Бон это не буддизм, поэтому либо бон, либо буддизм.
Вода это не заварка, поэтому либо заварку жуй, либо воду пей.
Здоровье это не ноги, поэтому либо ноги, либо здоровье.

Не все разные вещи взаимоисключающи по умолчанию. Взаимоисключаемость должна быть чем-то боснована. 




> А я вам скажу более, даже если все 4 школы буддизма равны, то все равно рекомендуется не смешивать традиции и следовать одной.


Для этого есть основания. Они не обязательно подходят для того, что бы отнести бон к школе с ложным воззрением.

Не все внешне похожие ситуации на самом деле действительно аналогичные .
если в одной ситуации мы применяем одно решение, то для другой , внешне похожей ситуации, это решение может оказаться категорически не верным.
Нужно не по внешнему судить, а понимать почему решение такое, и можно ли его применять в данном случае.





> И не важно какой. Н у а про бон тем более, это понятное дело!  Да, это тоже из Тибета, но это не буддизм. Поэтому говорится, наверное, (чему я все-таки склонна верить): " Либо Бон, либо Буддизм"


Довольно странно верить, когда ламирим лежит в интернете.




> Там же ваще все свое, практики, божества.


Это вообще не серьезно. Я надеюсь вы сами это понимаете, что это не серьезно.




> Да и сами подумайте, если бы это был Буддизм, разве бы школы об этом умалчивали? Подумаешь, если кто-то смешивает все, это же не значит, что это буддизм. Вон, есть же в Бурятии шаманы, в то же время они и буддисты.


А чего об этом говорить, когда это вообще не важно?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Весь исторический оффтопик перемещён в новую тему *Мрачное прошлое Тибета*. Welcome to hell! Продолжаем там.

----------


## Inbongo

> Ну как бы вам ведь нужен подфорум?!
> Или все-таки важно где?


Важно как :Smilie:

----------


## Inbongo

> Здравствуйте!
> Вы мне скажите, есть ли у Бонцев тройственное Прибежище, равно как у 4 школ тибетского Буддизма или нет? Ведь в Ламриме все написано по этому поводу - либо Бон либо Буддизм. А то что много у них такого же, как в Буддизме - ну и что? Если практика Прибежища есть - то это специфический Буддизм, пусть он хоть Бон называется, хоть как. Может, теперь есть такие Бонцы - значит они Буддисты, просто особенные. А нет - тогда увы, до свидания.


Да, конечно есть :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Inbongo

С кажите пожалуйста почему, если Бон не имеет отношения к буддизму происходит так..... - " практикующие Дзогчен были во всех тибетских религиозных традициях (Пятый 
Далай-лама школы гелуг, Третий Кармапа Ранжунг Дордже школы кагью и Граспа 
Гьятлтцен школы сакья), самые важные линии преемственности учений Дзогчен 
принадлежат именно коренной религиозной традиции Тибета — бон и старейшей школе 
тибетского буддизма — ньингма. Обе эти традиции классифицируют свои учения по "девяти 
Путям" практики, ведущим к просветлению или самореализации, и в обеих 
классификациях Дзогчен является девятым и высшим Путем. "

----------


## Inbongo

Или так... - "Как мы уже видели, учение Дзогчен является частью как традиции бон, так и 
буддийской школы ньингма, и в обеих этих духовных традициях существует общее 
деление на девять Путей, или религиозных методов. Однако между соответствующими 
классификациями в рамках бон и ньингма существуют и значительные различия. 
Необходимо отметить, что в практике других школ тибетского буддизма выделяются 
не девять, а шесть ступеней. Это такие школы, как кагью, сакья и гелуг, которые 
придерживаются новой традиции (гсар ма) более поздних переводов буддийского 
канона, выполненных в период второй волны распространения буддизма в Тибете в 
десятом и одиннадцатом веках. Девять Путей буддистов включают в себя только 
традиционный буддийский материал, и строго говоря (как указывает проф. 
Снеллгроув), два низших пути, относящихся к буддизму хинаяны, практически не 
имеют отношения к тибетским буддийским религиозным практикам, которые 
основываются на буддизме махаяны. Тогда как девять Путей бон включают в себя как 
практики буддийского происхождения, так и весь спектр исконных тибетских обычаев, 
религиозных верований и практик, в том числе медицинскую науку, астрологию и 
космологию, гадания и предсказания, умилостивление и изгнание злых духов и 
призраков, ритуалы для достижения процветания и тантрические ритуалы для 
уничтожения врагов, выкуп мертвых и руководство ими, моральную дисциплину для 
мирян и монахов, тантрические практики и ритуалы, жизнеописания святых, а также 
высший духовный путь Дзогчен. И в этом отношении можно сказать, что бон является 
истинной религией Тибета, включающей в себя как собственные, так и 
заимствованные религиозные практики. 

Существует также много общих моментов между традицией бон и буддийской школой 
ньингма. Как уже указывалось, обе они поддерживают и официально распространяют 
учения Дзогчен, которые в других тибетских традициях встречаются лишь 
спорадически у особо одаренных практикующих, не принадлежащих к определенным 
линиям преемственности мастеров Дзогчен. В обеих традициях существует поклонение 
Кунтузангпо как высшему изначальному Ади Будде, в то время как три другие школы 
тибетского буддизма в качестве Ади Будды поклоняются Ваджрадхаре; обе имеют 
традицию терм — спрятанных духовных сокровищ, заново обнаруживаемых тертонами (лицами, 
которым было предсказано открыть терму в благоприятное для этого время). Следует 
отметить, что многие знаменитые тертоны принадлежали обеим традициям. 

Далее, приверженцы школы ньингма являются единственной группой тибетских 
буддистов, которые открыто признают как буддийские те учения неиндийского 
происхождения, которые распространялись в период первой волны буддизма в Тибете 
во времена правления царя Сонгтсена Гампо и позже, в восьмом веке, 
распространялись великим мастером Падмасамбхавой, обладавшим огромным личным 
обаянием, а также его приверженцами. Эти учения включают в себя буддийские 
традиции, пришедшие из Китая и Центральной Азии, а также из Индии. Во времена 
второй волны распространения буддизма в Тибете в десятом и одиннадцатом веках 
все буддийские учения, индийское происхождение которых не могло быть 
подтверждено, были исключены из буддийского канона, который приобрел официальный 
статус благодаря трем другим, более поздним, школам тибетского буддизма. 
Приверженцы традиции бон утверждают, что поскольку Будда Шакьямуни был учеником 
Тонпы Шенраба Мивоче, все буддийские учения как индийского, так и другого 
происхождения, являются в действительности учениями вечного бон. "




Ой че сейчас будет. :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

Действительно, опять нарываетесь ))) Вам же объяснили, что буддийский Дзогчен отличается от небуддийского воззрением, например о том, что есть Дзогчен - действительно ли Дзогчен или некий "вечный бон" или ещё какие дхармо-частицы. ))))

----------


## Inbongo

Вот еще... - "Именно в тот период, когда я жил у Лопона Тензина Намдака, я познакомился с 
Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче. В то время он путешествовал по Индии с группой итальянцев, 
снимавших фильм о тибетской медицине, и приехал к Лопону, чтобы получить у него 
посвящение Жанг Жунг Мери. Посвящение этого божества необходимо для изучения и 
практики Жанг Жунг Ньян Гьюд. Меня привлекли открытость Норбу Ринпоче, его 
стремление ознакомить с учением Дзогчен западный мир и особенно его свобода от 
предрассудков в отношении религии бон. "

ЛТН вроде Бон? ННР вроде Буддизм? Как же так? :EEK!:

----------


## Inbongo

> Действительно, опять нарываетесь ))) Вам же объяснили, что буддийский Дзогчен отличается от небуддийского воззрением, например о том, что есть Дзогчен - действительно ли Дзогчен или некий "вечный бон" или ещё какие дхармо-частицы. ))))



Действительно, люди заслуживают большего сострадания))) Вы уж простите, что я вас нарвался))) Может открою страшную тайну дзогчен не может отличаться или быть Бонским или Буддийским. Для вас это наверное страшное откровение)))

----------


## Fritz

Для кого-то и миска риса - дзогчен. А для кого-то Бритни Спирс.
Ну как хотите, Вам всё более-менее внятно объяснили, а Вы уж конечно сами решайте что есть дзогчен. Если для Вас бонский и буддийские дзогчены одно и тоже, то зачем Вам  отдельный раздел по Бон, тритесь в уже имеющихся разделах или потребуйте открыть ещё один раздел по буддийскому Дзогчен. Логично?

----------


## Inbongo

> Действительно, опять нарываетесь ))) Вам же объяснили, что буддийский Дзогчен отличается от небуддийского воззрением, например о том, что есть Дзогчен - действительно ли Дзогчен или некий "вечный бон" или ещё какие дхармо-частицы. ))))



Дзогчен свободен от возрений, мнений, различий, он совершенен в своей сущности. Можете не танцевать с бубном)))

----------


## Inbongo

> Для кого-то и миска риса - дзогчен. А для кого-то Бритни Спирс.


И им тоже скорейшего освобождения)))

----------


## Inbongo

> Для кого-то и миска риса - дзогчен. А для кого-то Бритни Спирс.
> Ну как хотите, Вам всё более-менее внятно объяснили, а Вы уж конечно сами решайте что есть дзогчен. Если для Вас бонский и буддийские дзогчены одно и тоже, то зачем Вам  отдельный раздел по Бон, тритесь в уже имеющихся разделах или потребуйте открыть ещё один раздел по буддийскому Дзогчен. Логично?



Хотя я забыл, вы же не пренадлежите, я так понял к школам имеющим непосредственную линию предачи Дзогчен(Бон и Ньингма)отсюда и выводы по ходу :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Ну как сказать не принадлежу. Дзогченские передачи получать доводилось, в смысле ньинмапинские. Там про Бон ничего не было, всё про буддизм и буддийский Дзогчен.




> Дзогчен свободен от возрений, мнений, различий, он совершенен в своей сущности. Можете не танцевать с бубном)))


)))) Ну тогда, можно сказать, что Дзогчен свободен от собственного раздела на БФ, правильно? Или все дзогчены равны, а бонский ровнее?

----------


## Inbongo

> Ну как сказать не принадлежу. Дзогченские передачи получать доводилось, в смысле ньинмапинские. Там про Бон ничего не было, всё про буддизм и буддийский Дзогчен.
> 
> 
> 
> )))) Ну тогда, можно сказать, что Дзогчен свободен от собственного раздела на БФ, правильно? Или все дзогчены равны, а бонский ровнее?


Абсолютно с вами согласен. Про разделение на Бонский Чосовский вообще речи не шло.

----------


## Legba

Лука, ну как же так?




> *Прошу администрацию вообще сразу удалять темы про Бон*, надоело уже, здесь каждый считает должным ни фига не понимания высказаться на этот счет.


Коль Вы не сдержались - и я не буду. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Хотелось бы разобраться.
1. Скажите, вот Вы тут цитируете, что Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпа Шераба Мивоче. Дело хорошее, но как вышло, что Тонпа Шераб при этом жил 18000 лет назад (согласно Ваджранатхе - Рейнольдсу). Я вот никак не разберусь, чесслово.
2. В девятичленной системе колесниц Бон на месте колесниц шраваков, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв - находятся т.н. "колесницы мирских путей".
К какому разделу учения Юндрун Бон относятся, в таком случае, четыре благородные истины? Или они в Юндрун Бон - отсутствуют?
3. Если у ученика - последователя Бон не хватает способностей для практики Тантры или Дзогчена - что он может практиковать в отсутствии в традиции Сутраяны? Не у всех же, в конце концов, высшие способности...
4. Известно, что Чжамгон Конгтрул включил в Ринчен Тердзод ряд бонских терма. По каким критериям были отобраны именно эти терма?
5. В традиции Нингма считается, что терма скрыл Гуру Падмасамбхава (иногда Еше Цогьял). Кто скрывал терма Юндрун Бон? Существуют ли бонские терма "сатер" или только "гомтер"?


Если мои вопросы являются разжигающими межрелигиозную рознь, некорректными или вопиюще некомпетентными - прошу администрацию их сразу удалить.

----------


## Александр С

> 2. В девятичленной системе колесниц Бон на месте колесниц шраваков, пратьекабудд и бодхисаттв - находятся т.н. "колесницы мирских путей".
> К какому разделу учения Юндрун Бон относятся, в таком случае, четыре благородные истины? Или они в Юндрун Бон - отсутствуют?
> 3. Если у ученика - последователя Бон не хватает способностей для практики Тантры или Дзогчена - что он может практиковать в отсутствии в традиции Сутраяны? Не у всех же, в конце концов, высшие способности...


Последние учения, изложенные Тонной Шенрабом, содержат три цикла Внешних, Внутренних и Тайных Наставлений.

Внешний цикл - это путь отречения (спонг лам), учения Сутр. Внутренний цикл представляет собой путь трансформации (сгьюр лам), тантрические учения с использованием мантр. Тайный цикл - это путь освобождения (грол лам), учения Дзогчен. Такое же деление на Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчен присутствует и в Тибетском буддизме.

http://bon.newz.ru/doctrina.htm

----------


## Legba

Я опирался на вот эти сведения:

http://bon-po.ru/doctrine/part2/



> В Учении Бон существует три разные традиции подразделения Учения на Девять колесниц: 1) Девять колесниц Южной сокровищницы, 2) Девять колесниц Центральной сокровищницы и 3) Девять колесниц Северной сокровищницы.
> 
> 
> В Южную сокровищницу входят:
> 
> *четыре колесницы причины – 
> 
> 1) Шен благополучия, 
> 
> ...


И еще:

http://bon.newz.ru/doctrina.htm



> В Южных Сокровищах Девять Путей подразделяются на *"Четыре Пути Причины" низшего уровня, содержащие мифы, легенды, ритуалы и практики, связанные главным образом с работой энергий в рамках магии для целей исцеления и достижения процветания,* и высшие "Пять Путей Плодов", целью которых является освобождение практикующего от круговорота самсарических перерождений.



ОК, вопрос снят.
Кстати говоря. Самому пришлось найти ответ на вопрос о бонской письменности - от Луки я дождался только обвинения в некомпетентности, а не ссылок. Вот, очень любопытно:




> Кто является родоначальником письменности коренных текстов различных систем знания?
> 
> Первым письменную традицию основал Учитель Шенраб. В Сутре «Зермиг» это четко сказано:
> 
> 
> Учитель Шенраб-Миво
> 
> Из пяти семенных слогов ('bru) Героев (dpa' bo)
> 
> ...


То есть, как я и замечал, письменность Шан-Шунга идентична тибетской, плоть до формы огласовок и знаков препинания. Оценку остальной аргументации автора оставляю драгоценным единочаятелям.  :Smilie: 

Хорошо, а что с остальными вопросами?

----------


## Александр С

Иногда бонские терма открывают нингмапинские тертоны. Насколько они достоверны, я сказать не берусь - это уже вопрос веры и почитания (справедливости ради скажу, что как и в случае с некоторыми буддийскими тантрами и сутрами [махаяны]).




> Также имеются множество точек соприкосновения между Бон и буддизмом Ньингмапа. Как отмечено, обе традиции официально передают учения Дзогчен. Между тем как в других Тибетских традициях владение Дзогчен обнаруживаются лишь у некоторых одаренных практикующих, которые не принадлежат линии передачи Дзогчен. И Бон и Ньингмапа поклоняются Кунтузангпо как высшему изначальному АдиБудде, в то время как другие три школы Тибетского буддизма поклоняются как АдиБудде Ваджрадхаре. Обе имеют традицию скрытых духовных сокровищ терма, вновь обнаруживаемых тертонами (лицами, предсказывающими место и время обнаружения терма в благоприятные времена). Фактически много известных тертонов принадлежит обеим традициям.
> 
> Кроме того, Ньингмапа - единственные Тибетские Буддисты, широко известные как Буддисты того учения неиндийского происхождения, которое было распространено до первого привнесения Буддизма в Тибет во время царствования короля Сонгцена Гампо, и второго, в восьмом столетии, харизматическим мастером Падмасамбхавой и его союзниками. Эти привнесенные учения включают течения Буддизма, прибывшие из Китая и центральной Азии, а также из Индии. Во время второго распространении Буддизма в Тибете в десятых и одиннадцатых столетиях, все буддийские учения не индийского происхождения были исключены из буддийского канона, составленного тремя более поздними школами тибетского Буддизма. Бонпо утверждают, что, как и Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче, так и все буддийские учения, возникшие в Индии ли, или в другом месте - фактически являются учениями вечного Бон.
> 
> http://bon.newz.ru/bdz.htm


Есть и другой взгляд на бонские терма, изложенный тут (2 пункт).




> Существуют ли бонские терма "сатер" или только "гомтер"?


Многие терма открывались в форме гонгтер, но есть и достаточное количество сатер. Таким образом, например, был открыт важнейший текст материнской тантры - цикл Магью:




> В истории Шардза Ринпоче, в «Легше ринпоче дзо" (legs-bshad rin-po-che’i mdzod, он называется Тулку (sprul-sku). См. С.Г. Кармэй, «Сокровища золотых изречений, Лондон 1972, стр. 166 англ. текста». Он был извещен Дакини, что станет открывателем собрания терма. Так и случилось, он извлек эти тексты Терма из скалы Дунг-пхор недалеко от деревни Танаг (rta-nag, «Черный конь»), на северном берегу реки Брахмапутры (Цангпо) в провинции Цзан. С тех пор это собрание текстов Терма стало известно под названием Дунг-пхор-ма. Тексты Магью находились среди них. 
> 
> http://www.gyer.ru/index.php?id=2


по ссылке можно проследить историю этих текстов, но происхождение некоторых тантр мне не известно. в общем же виде оно описывается так:




> Происхождение Материнских Тантр приписывается в самих текстах самому Кунтузангпо (kun-tu bzan-po), Изначальному («досмертному») Будде. Он передал jткровение определенному числу божеств в своем небесном окружении, главным образом Зангза Ринцюн (bzang-za ring-btsun), которая является эманацией Великой Богини Чжамма. Она родилась в виде божественного существа в обители Тридцати Трех или Траятримша, на самом верху космической горы Меру. Впоследствии она стала матерью Чимед Цугпуд (‘сhi-med gtsug-phud), учителя, который проповедовал Тантры и который в своем следующем рождении в Олмолунгринге (‘ol-mo lung-ring), стал Проявленным Буддой Тонпа Шенрабом, Учителем всего человечества. Учения Материнской Тантры были переданы им / в тексте —ею, стр.3/ трем учителям, проповедовавшим в трех различных областях (bsgrags-pa skor-gsum): Йонгсу Дагпа ( yong-su dag-pa) на небесах среди дэвов, Йешей Нингпо (ye-shes snying-po) среди нагов в нижнем мире и Милю Самлек (mi-lus bsam-legs) среди людей на земле.
> 
> там же






> 1. Система Южных Сокровищ (lho gter lugs): Эти тексты были вновь открыты в Дригцам Такар ('brig-mtsham mtha' dkar) в Южном Тибете и в Паро (spa-gro) в Бутане. В них Девять Путей сначала разделены на Четыре Причинных Пути, которые содержат многие мифы и магические шаманистические ритуалы, и которые в основном описывают работу с энергиями для достижения мирских благ. Затем следуют пять высших духовных путей, известных как Пути Осуществления. Здесь целью является не приобретение власти или обеспечение здоровья и процветанияв этом мире, а осуществление предельной духовной цели освобождения от страданий, претерпеваемых в круге рождений в Самсаре. Предельное и наивысшее средство в этой девятисложной классификации – Дзогчен. [25]
> 
> 2. Система Центральных Сокровищ (dbus gter lugs): Эти сокровищницы текстов были заново обнаружены в различных местах в Центральном Тибете, включая великий Буддистский монастырь Самье. В целом, эта классификация учений Бонпо скорее схожа с системой Девяти Колесниц школы Ньингма Тибетского Буддизма. Считается, что некоторые из этих текстов Бонпо были принесены в Тибет из Индии великим тибетским переводчиком Вайрочаной из Пагора, который переводил труды как Буддистской традиции, так и Бонпо. [26]
> 
> 3. Система Северных Сокровищ (byang gter lugs): Эти сокровищницы текстов были вновь обнаружены в различных местах к северу от Центрального Тибета. Однако, согласно Лопон Тензин Намдаку, об этой системе в настоящее время известно немного. [27]
> 
> Четыре Портала Бон и пятый – Сокровищница (bon sgo bzhi mdzod lnga) представляют другую, и, вероятно, независимую систему классификации учений Бонпо на четыре группы, известные как Четыре Портала (Входа) (sgo bhi), наряду с приложением, известным как Сокровищница (mdzod). Это – следующие группы или классы учений: 
> <...>
> 
> bon.newz.ru/bdzreynolds.htm

----------


## Legba

Спасибо за внятный ответ.

Вот это - явно требует пояснений:




> Бонпо утверждают, что, как и* Будда Шакьямуни был учеником Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче*, так и все буддийские учения, возникшие в Индии ли, или в другом месте - фактически являются учениями вечного Бон.





> Из 1002 Будд, что придут Учителями этой кальпы, вначале идут девять Учителей-Предводителей всех живых существ. Шенраб является восьмым из этих Будд-Предводителей. В силу необходимости, поскольку сейчас в век раздоров, войн и конфликтов, когда жизнь людей сократилась до ста лет, распространилось «пятикратное вырождение» и настала пора усмирения существ, - *Шенраб воплотился* в семье Муриг-Гьялбон-Тхёкара (Бонский Царь в белом тюрбане из рода Му) и Ёчи-Гьялжема (Радостной Царицы Внешней йоги) в год Деревянной Крысы, пятнадцатого числа первого месяца весны, в день благоприятного сочетания планеты Юпитер и созвездия Гьял, *в 16017 году до н.э. по западному летоисчислению.*


А вот это - просто сводит меня с ума, честно говоря.



> Считается, что некоторые из этих текстов Бонпо были принесены в Тибет из Индии великим тибетским переводчиком Вайрочаной из Пагора, который переводил труды как Буддистской традиции, так и Бонпо.


То есть это что значит - тексты сначала унесли из Шанг-Шунга в Индию, перевели на санскрит, а потом унесли обратно в Тибет и перевели на тибетский? :EEK!:

----------


## Александр С

> Вот это - явно требует пояснений


Место, действительно непонятное и нуждается в комментариях, а не домыслах. Тем не менее, я, что называется, для себя считаю, что Будда Гаутама вполне мог быть знаком с учением Тонпы Шенраба - это что касается его "ученичества", а под "фактически являются учениями вечного Бон" может подразумеваться некторая внесектарность и признание буддийского учения. Однако, это мое ИМХО на данный момент, подчеркиваю. 

Что касается дат. Тензин Вангьял, например, в пределах одной книги пишет следующее:

*1.*



> Западные читатели могут удивиться, узнав о тибетской традиции, практика и доктрина которой по сути идентичны практикам и доктринам четырех широко известных школ тибетского буддизма, но которая не называет себя "буддийской" и не связывает свою историю и преемственную линию с индийским принцем Шакьямуни. Но бон — это как раз такая традиция. Она не является "буддийской", если мы определим буддизм как религию, основанную просветленным индийским принцем, тем не менее родоначальником ее является Будда — Шенраб Мивоче, который, согласно бонской традиции, жил в Центральной Азии 17000 лет назад!
> 
> В этой книге не будут рассматриваться дебаты относительно исторических корней данной традиции. Я, однако, полностью принимаю подлинность ее духовного учения.


*2.*



> Тонпа Шенраб снизошел с небесных сфер и проявился в телесном облике у подножия горы Меру вместе со своими ближайшими учениками — Мало и Юло. Затем он принял рождение в теле принца, сына царя Гьяла Токара и царевны Занги Рингум. Произошло это в сияющем саду, полном чудесных цветов, во дворце, располженном к югу от горы Юнгдрунг Гутсег, на рассвете восьмого дня первого месяца первого года деревянной мыши-самца (1857 г. до н.э.).


Тензин Вангьял производит впечатление здорового человека  :Smilie: . 

Т.е. имеют место быть дебаты относительно дат. Часть придерживается мифологизированной версии, а часть - более научной. в т.ч. и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, и в "Друнг, Дэу и Бон" он это место очень ясно разбирает: 










> А вот это - просто сводит меня с ума, честно говоря.
> 
> То есть это что значит - тексты сначала унесли из Шанг-Шунга в Индию, перевели на санскрит, а потом унесли обратно в Тибет и перевели на тибетский?


А что тут странно? Учитывая, что на Тибете и в Шан-Шунге в то время (конец VI века) преобладала устная бонская традиция, то записанное вполне могло так "кочевать".

----------


## Legba

Научная версия, конечно, посимпатичнее.
По поводу "кочующих текстов".... Не исключено, конечно.
Также, глядя со стороны, можно заметить практически идентичные тексты тантр у буддистов и индуистов. Однако с ортодоксально-буддийской точки зрения это неприемлимый вывод. :Big Grin: 
Кстати, что любопытно. Буддисты (в частности Тулку Тондуп) предлагают версию, что Юндрун Бон - это Дхарма Будды, изложенная из сострадания на "языке местного населения". Бонцы предлагают ровно обратный кульбит - считать Дхарму Будды  - Боном. Тоже неплохо....

----------


## Шаман

Если принять предположение, по поводу "кочующих текстов", то возникает вопрос: что же было реформировано в бон во времена Трисонг Децена?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Что касается Воззрения, 

Бон состоит из колесниц Сутры, Тантры и Ума.

Учение Сутры Бон  и Буддизма по сути одинаковы, что справедливо также и для Тантры и Дзогчен
(то есть 4 Свастичные стины, 4 Печати, 10 Парамит, Праждяпарамита и далее со всеми остановками, - уж не сомневайтесь).

Есть простая мысль, может она не только мне на ум приходила: если в Боне сохранилось Кама Дзогчен - то есть Высшее Учение, то уж. можно представить, что с  Тантрой и Сутрой также всё было адекватно. несмотря на гонения при Дригуме и при Трисонг Децене.

/Хотя на практике, как показывает история,  Свастичная и Ваджрная Бодхичитта  по разному преломляются в умах живых существ./

Тем не менее. как сказано в одной из молитв, "превратим сердечные помыслы в сущность Бона - стремление помогать другим".

Могу подробнее об это сказать и цитаты добавить.

Что до алфавита Шанг-Шунгского, то кто его видел,поймёт отличия написания от тибетского. Они очевидны.

А  взгляд на некоторые события в Тибете, как ВЫ понимаете, у Бонпо несколько иной. Есть , например, книга Шардзы Ринпоче "Сокровища Благих Повествований". Там подробно про Кама и Терма.

И так далее. Могу добавить.

www.gyer.ru

В.В.

----------


## Александр С

> Если принять предположение, по поводу "кочующих текстов", то возникает вопрос: что же было реформировано в бон во времена Трисонг Децена?


Во времена Трисонг Децена возник реформированный бон, в качестве ответа на распространение буддизма. Это отдельная традиция и у нас она почти не представлена. 

Тот бон, о котором идет речь, Юнгдрунг Бон ("Вечный бон") подвергся некоторым изменениям лишь в XIV веке, когда он был приведен в соответствие с системой Винаи и т.п.

Трисонг Децен правил в VII веке, первые же документы бон датируются X-XI веком.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Реформированный Бон - Новый Бон.
В Индии в Дарадуне есть монастырь, его Настоятель  - Кундрол Ринпоче (№6).

С точки зрения Нового Бона, Дренпа Намкха является Отцом двух близнецов Цеванг Ридзина и Пема Чжунне (Яб-сэ).

Поэтому, в Новом Боне принимают Прибежище в Гуру Ринпоче.

Тут упоминались Тертоны. Один из них - Дордже Лингпа звался также и Юндрунг Лингпа, Он открывал Бонские (Новый Бон) и Буддийские Терма.

Юндрунг-Дордже Лингпа был воплощение Джецуна Нингпо.

В.В.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нашёл потерянную ссылку по письменам Шанг-Шунга:
http://babelstone.blogspot.com/2007/...g-scripts.html

----------


## Александр С

> Нашёл потерянную ссылку по письменам Шанг-Шунга:
> http://babelstone.blogspot.com/2007/...g-scripts.html


В догонку: алфавит (выкладывали давно на е-сангхе)

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Есть диск  с записью визита Далай Ламы в главный монастырь Бон  в Доланджи.

Далай Лама, сидя на троне, сказал буквально следующее : "Я никогда не говорил, что Бон - это Буддизм. но я также никогда не говорил, что Бон это не Буддизм..."

Диалектично.

Собственно, что странно.
Некоторые считают. что Буддийское учение началось Будды Шакьямуни.
Однако ведь даже во времена Татхагаты жили Пратьекабудды. Кроме того, буддисты упоминают о Буддах,  которые учили и жили ранее, чем Будда Шакьямуни - Канакамуни, Дипанкара...

Буддийская теория познания учит опираться на смысл, а не только на название и словесную формулировку.

Так с чего начался Буддизм с Будды Шакьямуни или Просветленного Существа?

Как быть с Изначальным Буддой Кунтузангпо или Ваджрадхарой?

Далее.
Не для кого не кажется странным, что здесь существуют отдельные ветки. посвященные Нингма, Кагью, Гелуг, Сакья и т.п. 

Тогда что мешает буддистам также отноститься и к Бону?

Ведь Бон учит тому же - отбросить причины страдания. устранить мешающие эмоции, накапливать Заслуги и Мудрость, то есть учит Дхарме. 

Разве это не причина для радости и интереса?

www.gyer.ru
В.В.

----------


## Fritz

А вот скажите, что значит "изначальный будда", "изначальный" и "будда", с т.зр. Бон?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Кунтузангпо - Изначальный (Ади) Будда в традиции Бон означает тоже, что и Изначальный Будда в Буддийской традиции Нингма.


В.В.

----------


## Калдэн

> Кунтузангпо - Изначальный (Ади) Будда в традиции Бон означает тоже, что и Изначальный Будда в Буддийской традиции Нингма.
> 
> 
> В.В.


Или Ваджрадхара в школах Сарма .

ЗЫ:Фриц, это ваша или наша природа  - и хоть горшком назови.

----------


## Legba

Вопрос поставлен интересно.
С "научной" точки зрения и Махаяна (а уж тем более - Ваджраяна) вызывают сомнения в своей аутентичности. Канон-то не сохранился. Да и у Тхеравадинов все шито белыми нитками, по принципу "ребята собрались и решили". (Никому не в обиду, просто с позитивистской точки зрения выходит именно так).
Аутентичность Юндрун Бона мы также можем только принять на веру. И вот вопрос - следует ли это делать. 
Вот стану я, допустим, утверждать, что Вуду - тоже буддизм. Дамбала это Самантабхадра и так далее. Мне, вобщем, не составит труда переписать пару десятков текстов, поменяв заголовки. И, по сути, все останется таким же. Так вот вопрос - есть текст, "Сутра сердца Мадам Бригитты" - кроме имен полностью идентичен Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутре. Получит ли читающий его столько-же заслуг, как и читающий оригинальный текст? Есть ли авторитетные мнения?

----------


## Legba

Кстати, для информации.
Привожу табличку с разными* тибетскими* шрифтами.
Все по-честному, просто разная калиграфия.
Второй сверху называется Phags-pa. 
И что-то он мне сильно напоминает....

----------


## Александр С

> Аутентичность Юндрун Бона мы также можем только принять на веру. И вот вопрос - следует ли это делать. 
> Вот стану я, допустим, утверждать, что Вуду - тоже буддизм. Дамбала это Самантабхадра и так далее. Мне, вобщем, не составит труда переписать пару десятков текстов, поменяв заголовки. И, по сути, все останется таким же. Так вот вопрос - есть текст, "Сутра сердца Мадам Бригитты" - кроме имен полностью идентичен Праджняпарамита Хридая Сутре. Получит ли читающий его столько-же заслуг, как и читающий оригинальный текст? Есть ли авторитетные мнения?


Есть примеры реализации среди практиков вуду, подтвержденные кем-то еще соответствующим? Выше уже задавали подобный вопрос в связи с Кастанедой.




> Чжангчуб Дорже был родом из области Ньяронг, что у границы с Китаем. Он был учеником Адзома Другпа, Ньягла Пема Дуддула и Шардза Ринпоче (1859–1935гг.) – знаменитого Учителя Дзогчен школы Бонпо. Ньягла Пема Дуддул и Шардза Ринпоче достигли высшей реализации в Учении Дзогчен – Тела Света. Чжангчуб Дорже был практикующим врачем и возглавлял в своей долине общину, называвшуюся Ньяглагар.


Чжангчуб Дорже - учитель Намкая Норбу. 
В Гомпе Меригара есть изображение Лопона Тендзина Намдака. 

Например.

----------


## Fritz

Да, я тоже заметил, что приведённые буквы - это обычный шрифт для "вертикального письма". В дацане такой есть, никак не могу прочитать. Особенно буква А напоминает санскритскую. И странно конечно, что шаншунцы не оставили после себя ничего. Тибетцы исписали омманипадмехумами целые горы камней за 300 лет, а про шаншунцев ничего не слышно, могли бы и вавилонцев научить санскриту, те бедыне клинописью страдали.




> Кунтузангпо - Изначальный (Ади) Будда в традиции Бон означает тоже, что и Изначальный Будда в Буддийской традиции Нингма.


Т.е. персонификация опыта правильного познания безначальности сансары?

----------


## Этэйла

> Есть примеры реализации среди практиков вуду, подтвержденные кем-то еще соответствующим? Выше уже задавали подобный вопрос в связи с Кастанедой.


Что Кастанеду то сюда уже приплили, он, то какое отношение имеет к вуду, к бону и буддизму...

Уважаемые разъясните мне немного про будду трех времен, а то я что-то уже путаться начала и какое отношение бон ко всем ним напрямую имеет

Последние Будды в Кальпе, предшествовавшей Благой Кальпе
-3. Будда Випашьин (санскр. Vipaśyin);
-2. Будда Шикхин (санскр. Śikhin);
-1. Будда Вишвабху (санскр. Viśvabhū / последний из ряда являвшихся татхагат).
Будды Благой Кальпы	Татхагата	
деятельности татхагаты
1 	Будда Кракуччанда (санскр. Krakucchanda)	
2
	Будда Канакамуни (санскр. Kanakamuni)	
3	Будда Кашьяпа (санскр. Kāśyapa)	
4	Будда Шакьямуни (санскр. Śākyamuni)	
5	Будда Майтрея (санскр. Maitreya)

Я здесь опять компот написала, но у меня на самом деле кампот в голове относительно этого...

----------


## Александр С

> Да, я тоже заметил, что приведённые буквы - это обычный шрифт для "вертикального письма".



А по ссылке вы заходили?





> Т.е. персонификация опыта правильного познания безначальности сансары?


Антропоморфный символ кунжи, первоосновы, природы ума

----------


## Александр С

> Что Кастанеду то сюда уже приплили, он, то какое отношение имеет к вуду, к бону и буддизму...


Это все PampKin Head  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Есть примеры реализации среди практиков вуду, подтвержденные кем-то еще соответствующим? Выше уже задавали подобный вопрос в связи с Кастанедой.
> Чжангчуб Дорже - учитель Намкая Норбу. 
> В Гомпе Меригара есть изображение Лопона Тендзина Намдака.


А! Вот тут мы и выходим на интересную, но болотистую почву.
"Соответствующим" - чему, собственно?
Вот смотрите. У ННР был учитель, Чанчуб Дордже. Факт реализации Чанчуба Дордже подтвержден ННР. А факт реализации учителей Чанчуба Дордже - подтвержден Чанчубом Дордже. Что касается реализации ННР - мы можем сами что-то домысливать по этому поводу. Однако - кто ее может подтвердить, это же вопрос веры. Лонченпа упоминает, что не существует внешних признаков, позволяющих отличить реализованного Мастера. Я с большим почтением отношусь к ННР. Знаю многих, кто относится так-же. Знаю многих, кто относится резко отрицательно. Это - субъективизм чистой воды. "Сами шутим - сами смеемся".

Ну ОК, вот я скажу, что 38 практиков ВУДУ достигли на Гаити радужного тела.
Приведу свидетельства пары негров  - дескать да, растворились. И чо? Это не будет "соответствующим" подтверждением? Ничем не хуже, на мой взгляд.

Более того. У хинду есть масса фишек, являющихся аналогом "радужного тела", "иллюзорного тела" и т.д. И они, естественно, утверждают, что некоторые этого периодически достигают. Этого никто не видел? А кто видел радужное тело?

В любом случае, мы не найдем свидетельств *незаинтересованных* лиц, подтверждающих чью-либо реализацию, уж извините.

----------


## Александр С

> Ну ОК, вот я скажу, что 38 практиков ВУДУ достигли на Гаити радужного тела.
> Приведу свидетельства пары негров  - дескать да, растворились. И чо? Это не будет "соответствующим" подтверждением? Ничем не хуже, на мой взгляд.
> 
> Более того. У хинду есть масса фишек, являющихся аналогом "радужного тела", "иллюзорного тела" и т.д. И они, естественно, утверждают, что некоторые этого периодически достигают. Этого никто не видел? А кто видел радужное тело?
> 
> В любом случае, мы не найдем свидетельств *незаинтересованных* лиц, подтверждающих чью-либо реализацию, уж извините.


Конечно не найдем. Но это вопрос не сколько веры, сколько _доверия_. Мы доверяем своему учителю, учителям своей школы и т.д. Если ННР скажет то же самое про практиков вуду, то для его учеников это будет большим подтверждением, чем ваши слова, тогда как не-ученикам - до лампочки. 

(Относительно Шардзы Ринпоче. Дело не только в радужном теле. У него были ученики как среди бонпо, так и буддисты.)

Таки образом соответствующим не чему-то формальному, а человеком, которому, в первую очередь, доверяете лично вы, доверяет ваш учитель и который пользуется авторитетом в вашей школе или, если ваши взгляды шире пошкольного деления, то и учителя других традиций (НО чем они шире, тем "болотистее"). Доверяй, но проверяй, чтобы не превратиться в фанатика, но и не устроить в голове сингулярный компот

----------


## Rama

> А! Вот тут мы и выходим на интересную, но болотистую почву.
> "Соответствующим" - чему, собственно?
> Вот смотрите. У ННР был учитель, Чанчуб Дордже. Факт реализации Чанчуба Дордже подтвержден ННР. А факт реализации учителей Чанчуба Дордже - подтвержден Чанчубом Дордже. Что касается реализации ННР - мы можем сами что-то домысливать по этому поводу. Однако - кто ее может подтвердить, это же вопрос веры. Лонченпа упоминает, что не существует внешних признаков, позволяющих отличить реализованного Мастера. Я с большим почтением отношусь к ННР. Знаю многих, кто относится так-же. Знаю многих, кто относится резко отрицательно. Это - субъективизм чистой воды. "Сами шутим - сами смеемся".
> 
> Ну ОК, вот я скажу, что 38 практиков ВУДУ достигли на Гаити радужного тела.
> Приведу свидетельства пары негров  - дескать да, растворились. И чо? Это не будет "соответствующим" подтверждением? Ничем не хуже, на мой взгляд.
> 
> Более того. У хинду есть масса фишек, являющихся аналогом "радужного тела", "иллюзорного тела" и т.д. И они, естественно, утверждают, что некоторые этого периодически достигают. Этого никто не видел? А кто видел радужное тело?
> 
> В любом случае, мы не найдем свидетельств *незаинтересованных* лиц, подтверждающих чью-либо реализацию, уж извините.


Прменяя вышеприведенную логику мы можем сказать, что факт просветления Будды подтвержден самим Буддой. Некоторые вещи приходится принимать и на веру, если вы практикуете учение.  В противном случае надо сказать "все это фарс" (фразу позаимствовал у Аджана Сумедхо) и прекратить этим заниматься.

----------


## Этэйла

Rama я сейчас принимаю на веру что Вы именно Rama и общаюсь с Вами, тут же я соглашаюсь с вашей точкой зрения или не соглашаюсь, но я Вас воспринимаю на веру, что пишите в данном посте именно Вы, а не Вася Пупкин, который сел за Ваш комп и сейчас пишет под вашим ником на данном форуме, а если я вдруг узнаю что Вы просветлились(кто то мне раскажет что Вы Ramaстали буддой), я как смогу это проверить?
Я раньше тоже думала, что в буддизме веры нет, а как оказалось здесь она имеет главенствующую роль в принятии всего учения....

----------


## Rama

> Я раньше тоже думала, что в буддизме веры нет, а как оказалось здесь она имеет главенствующую роль в принятии всего учения....


Вера основа любого учения, включая научный атеизм

----------


## Вантус

Как сказал некий весьма уважаемый мной человек, вручая мне отсканенную книжку с шрифтами (разной ланьчжой, тагзигской, жанжунгской и т.п. письменностью), что, похоже, разница между письменностью жанжунга и "учжан" такого же рода, как между Arial и Times New Roman. Мне лично представляется правдоподобным вариант, что линии самого обычного Дзогчен практиковался в Жанжунге в семействах местных шэн и там приобрел местный колорит. Позднее это и стало "бонским дзогченом". Это, так сказать, просто самые ранние переводы дзогченовских текстов, передававшиеся в отличной от тибетской среде. А уж все остальное (бонские сутры и т.п.) весьма сомнительны.

----------


## Ali

> Прменяя вышеприведенную логику мы можем сказать, что факт просветления Будды подтвержден самим Буддой. Некоторые вещи приходится принимать и на веру, если вы практикуете учение. В противном случае надо сказать "все это фарс" (фразу позаимствовал у Аджана Сумедхо) и прекратить этим заниматься.


Вообще-то сам Будда говорил, что опираться нужно не на авторитет, старину или правдоподобие, а исключительно на личный опыт(в Калама-сутте, например)...

----------


## Александр С

> А уж все остальное (бонские сутры и т.п.) весьма сомнительны.


Не менее "сомнительны" и сутры махаяны.




> Чтобы доказать подлинность рукописей Буддизма Махаяны как чистых учений, и с тем, чтобы следовать этим учениям, следует сделать ударение на четырёх аспектах, и пренебречь четырьмя другими:
> 
> 1. Полагаться на смысл, а не на слова.
> 2. Полагаться на учение, а не на человека.
> 3. Полагаться на бесспорный смысл, а не на смысл, открытый толкованиям.
> 4. Полагаться на мудрость, а не на рассуждения.

----------


## Вантус

Полагаться-то на мудрость можно только лишь в меру этой самой мудрости, каковая у каждого различна. А к тому же, в тантре важна линия передачи, ее подлинность. Пусть даже некий текст является в точности текстом некоторой тантры, но передавался недолжным образом - он не принесет сиддхи двух видов и посему бесполезен. Поэтому одних рассуждений, что вроде бы похоже - не достаточно.

----------


## Вантус

Для меня лично критерием подлинности является лишь обретенные в результате сиддхи, которые можно видеть. Хоть и не 100%, но хоть какая-то надежда, т.к. философские концепции и т.п. - всего лишь слова, которые не помогут ни от голода, ни от холода, ни от смерти. Т.е. есть должен быть некий метод, который практиковало много народу и при этом регулярно наблюдались определенные явления, что давало бы право утверждать, что метод и явления соотносятся. При этом явления должны представлять лично для меня интерес, ибо какой смысл проводить кучу времени для получения не волнующего меня результата? А в Бон многие вещи подозрительно похожи (а некоторые не похожи) на произвольное изменение вроде бы нормального метода, что может привести к непредсказуемому результату.

----------


## Александр С

> Для меня лично критерием подлинности является лишь обретенные в результате сиддхи, которые можно видеть.


я уже приводил пример с Шардзой Ринпоче.

----------


## Dondhup

> Дзогчен свободен от возрений, мнений, различий, он совершенен в своей сущности. Можете не танцевать с бубном)))


Учение дзогчен так же как и все Учение Будды передаеться с опорой на концепции, иначе Учителя ничего бы не объяняли  :Smilie: 
Прична в характеристиках ума учеников.
Что касаеться бонпо то при всем моем уважении я неоднократно слышал от ученых Лам что это не путь ведущий к освобождению. Конечно сами бонцы придерживаються иного мнения. 

В любом случае каждый выбирает сам что и как ему практиковать главное чтобы не наносился вред другим.

По поводу цитаты из Ламриа - ее можно легко найти, хотя смысл несколько иной чем излагаеться на форуме.
Полагаться на сиддхи то же нельзя, сиддхи бывают мирскими связанными с нелюдью  :Smilie:  Или обретенные в результате практики шенне  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

2 Александр.
То есть, мы приходим к следующему.* Вера учеников легитимизирует линию передачи.* В моем замуте с "вечным Вуду" - уже следующее поколение может с легкостью отсылать ко мне, как к реализованному Мастеру (после моей смерти это хрен проверишь). Далее они напишут соответствующие дико древние тексты - и опа, дело в шляпе. Мне кажется, в  Учении должен быть какой-то "предохранитель" от такой ситуации.... Но не могу сообразить, какой. Гелуг-па, помогите!!! :Big Grin: 
Кроме того. Был затронут интересный вопрос. По бонской версии получается, что в Тибете было все неплохо. Высокое Учение (Сутра, Тантра,Дзогчен). Письменность, все путем. ОК. Но возникает два вопроса.
1.* Зачем* тогда тащщить из Индии/Китая буддистов? Придумывать алфавит на основе санскрита, переводить тексты? Ведь это все уже есть, родное. Не надо так париться....
2. Выделяют три вида Бона - черный, реформированный и Юндрун. Возникают вопросы - а как все это сосуществовало *до* реформирования.
ОК, была Дхарма Бон. Зачем нужен "черный" Бон, если магия для процветания и здоровья есть и в Юндрун Боне? И почему с его существование мирились "юндрунцы", а буддисты довольно быстро прижали? А уж что "реформировали" - и вовсе неясно. Если это был еще один "черный" Бон - зачем их нужно было *два* до реформы? А если он был действительной Дхармой - так зачем его реформировать?

----------


## Александр С

Словом "бон" тибетцы обозначали: 

1. язычество вообще (в том же контексте, что и христиане),
2. шаманские верования, которые не затронули реформы Шенраба,
3. Обращенный (Шенрабом) бон - *Юндрунг Бон*,
4. реформированный, новый бон,
5. Даосизм.

Это чтобы не путаться и не смешивать все встречающиеся в текстах упоминания о "боне".




> 2 Александр.
> То есть, мы приходим к следующему.* Вера учеников легитимизирует линию передачи.*


Доверие учеников своему учителю. Мне кажется, это немного разные вещи. И да, вера. 




> 1. Зачем тогда тащщить из Индии/Китая буддистов? Придумывать алфавит на основе санскрита, переводить тексты? Ведь это все уже есть, родное. Не надо так париться....


Я не жил в то время и не могу сказать ничего относительно "зачем" и "почему" все это происходило на самом деле. Сегодня я могу только слушать/читать учителей и делать некие выводы относительно учения в том его виде, в каком оно доступно сейчас. Я выбирал не по принципу "древнее и экзотичнее", а потому, что именно в текстах данной традиции я нашел ответы на вопросы, и еще потому, что подход бонских учителей к дхарме мне оказался ближе. 

Да, там принято вот так преподносить историю своей традиции. Примерно то же делают даосы, например. Но если два разных человека будут изучать заимствования с академическим подходом, то одного это по-прежнему не будет отвлекать от сути, а другой станет атеистом.

Весь вопрос, насколько я понимаю, сводится к аутентичности линий передачи. Бонские учителя учат в основном Дзогчену. И есть буддийские учителя, которые не подвергают линию передачи Дзогчен сомнению. Среди них - Далай Лама и Намкай Норбу. Наличие аутентичного высшего учения в Боне, мне кажется, вполне достаточно, чтобы признавать действенность соответствующих и Сутры и Тантры и их соответствие буддийским. Даже, если (при невозможности проверить, а только строить теории) допустить, что они были заимствованы. (Есть ли Дзогчен в небуддийских учениях, в частности в  вуду?)

На сегодняшний день учение Юндрунг Бон ничем не отличается от учений Ваджраяны (если мы, конечно, не будем брать за эталон Ваджраяны какую-то одну школу, а отличия в воззрениях всех остальных будем считать отклонениями). И ситуация такова не со вчерашнего вечера. Мне этого достаточно, и я не считаю, что пытаюсь не замечать чего-то очевидного. 




> ОК, была Дхарма Бон. Зачем нужен "черный" Бон, если магия для процветания и здоровья есть и в Юндрун Боне? И почему с его существование мирились "юндрунцы", а буддисты довольно быстро прижали? А уж что "реформировали" - и вовсе неясно. Если это был еще один "черный" Бон - зачем их нужно было два до реформы? А если он был действительной Дхармой - так зачем его реформировать?


Та же "магия" есть и в Юндунг Боне и в школах тибетского буддизма как составная часть, причем и там и там она переосмыслена. При этом шаманизм самостоятельно существует и сегодня как неоформленное течение. Прижимали ли его в свое время бонпо, я не знаю, но думаю, что инициатива Тонпы Шенраба по отмене жертвоприношений не везде была встречена с энтузиазмом.

-------
Если я встречу более убедительный ответ на какой-то ваш вопрос, то напишу его сюда, если тему не закроют к тому времени, или вам в ЛС, если вам это действительно интересно.

----------


## ullu

А зачем вместо Шанг-Шунг писать Жанжунг? Что бы людям сложнее было искать информацию, понимать о чем речь и ориентироваться в текстах, да?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Что касается взаимного влияния Буддизма и Бона, можно привести и такой аргумент.

Посмотрите, в какой форме сохранился и передаётся Буддизм в местах его традиционного распространения - в Индии, Шри Ланке. Юго-восточной Азии.
Там едва ли можно найти намёки на Тантру и связнные с ней ритуалы.

Насколько сильно это отличается от Тибета, где Буддизм встретился с Боном-религией Тонпа Шенраба Мивоче.

Насколько я заметил, мало кто здесь сомневается в аутентичности, оригинальности Бонского учения Дзогчен.

Что касается достоверности Сутр и Тантр, то я могу подробнее изложить следующее.

Этимология Дзогчен означает Великое Совершенство, Полноту. В Дзогпаченпо присутствуют завершенными, полными Плод Тантры и Сутры. а именно - 
естественные и спонтанные Мандалы Йидамов, а также полностью развитые Десять Парамит.

То есть, те практики, в которых на Пути Сутры и Танры "работает" конептуальный ум,  в Дзопаченпо завершены естественно и спонтанно.

Реализация Учения об Уме, как Вы знаете, означает спонтанную способность давать глубокие Учения Сутры и Тантры, открывать Терма Ума (Гонгтер) и Сатер. Всё это в изобилии присутствует в истории Бон.

Поэтому в условиях, когда на протяжении многих веков Традиция и передача сохраняется и поддерживается, вместе с Высшим Учением органично существовали практики Сутры и Тантры.


Что касается теминологии, добавлений и видоизменений, - просто посмотрите тексты. Терминология, слова практически идентичны - Тантра, Сутра, Накопление Заслуг и Мудрости - все термины Ламримы Буддизма идентичны Ламриму Бон. То же справледливо и для Нгаг-рима  - ступеней Тантры .

У Вас - Важдраная Боддичитта, у нас - Свастичная, у Вас - Боддхистаттвы, у нас - Свастикасаттвы, у Вас Будда - у нас Будда, у Вас Кунтзангпо, у нас Кунтузангпо, у Вас Тара - у нас Шераб Чжамма, у Вас Ченрезиг  и Ваджрасаттва, у нас Шенла Одкар, у Вас Пурба, у нас Пурба, у Вас Гаруда - у нас Гаруда, у Вас Праджняпарамита - у нас Праджняпарамита и так далее.
У Вас Цема - у нас Цема.
У Вас - САнг, Сур, чу-тор, Чод - у нас Санг, Сур, Чу-тор, Чод.
И так далее -Джисег, 4 Посвящения и прочее и прочее.

Если читаете по-тибетски - посмотрите Сутры или Бонские Тантры.
По-русски скоро выйдет три Бонских текста Нитишастра - это как краткий Ламрим в поучениях, сравните с Буддийской тематикой (он есть у нас на сайте).

Возможно в недалеком будущем будет переведён тект Шардза Ринпоче "Ати Калунг Гьяцо" - посмотрите и сравните его с "Кунсанг Ламей Шалунг".

И тогда Вы увидете, почему Багор Вайрочана говорил, что в конце своей жизни Он объединил Бон и Чо .

В.В.

www.gyer.ru


Я повторю, это как сравнивать Гелуг и Сакья, или Кагью и Нигмапа.

----------


## Legba

> Посмотрите, в какой форме сохранился и передаётся Буддизм в местах его традиционного распространения - в Индии, Шри Ланке. Юго-восточной Азии.
> Там едва ли можно найти намёки на Тантру и связнные с ней ритуалы.


Ну уж нет. :Smilie:  ЕСДЛ неоднократно подчеркивал, что тибетский буддизм - это традиция монастыря Наланда, в коем практиковали и Сутру, и Тантру. Место традиционного распространения буддизма - север Индии, бывшая Магадха, ныне Махараштра, а вовсе не Индокитай. Так что именно традиции Наланды и Викрамашилы представляют Дхарму во всей полноте. А уж что потерялось по дороге на Шри-Ланку - извините. Тем более, что и там не все так просто, но это отдельный разговор.





> Насколько я заметил, мало кто здесь сомневается в аутентичности, оригинальности Бонского учения Дзогчен.


Про "мало кто" - не знаю. Я лично верю в *действенность* этой передачи. В силу того, что метод не подвергался искажениям. В *самостоятельность* этой линии передачи, независимость от буддийской Дзогченовской передачи, я лично не верю. Я не видел убедительных аргументов "за" - только мифологию. Извините.

Вы производите так называемый "прыжок веры". 
1. В бонском Дзогчен есть реализованные Учителя (первое допущение, впрочем, ничем не лучшее, чем у Буддистов). Отсюда:
2. Значит Бонский Дзогчен - аутентичен (на самом деле это доказывает *работоспособность*, а не *аутентичность* метода). Отюда:
3. Раз с Дзогченом все нормально, то и Сутра с Тантрой приложатся. (Это уже совсем неясный вывод.)

Позвольте провести аналогию.

1. Повар китайского ресторана приготовил фуа-гра. По мнению нескольких ресторанных критиков - это хорошее фуа-гра.
2. На основании этого - делается утверждение о том, что фуа-гра - блюдо китайской кухни. И более того, существовало в китайской кухне задолго до французкой.
3. Ну, а раз так - то и все остальные блюда европейской кухни "спонтанно присутствуют" в кухне китайской, только называются немного по другому.

Опа. 
Мое личное мнение. Как писал Шабкар - "все, что* соответствует* Учению Будды - *и есть* Учение Будды". Фуа-гра съедобное? Ну и отлично. Нет никакой необходимости делать дальнейшие шаги, если цель - поесть фуа-гра. Для меня лично совершенно неважно, было у Будды Шакьямуни 40 зубов - или нет. Я бы удивился, если бы мне сказали, что верить в это - существенно для практики. Также совершенно, на мой взгляд, неважно - было два Нагарджуны (по версии Андросова) или один, который жил 600 лет. Почитать его трактаты - куда полезнее, чем раздумывать над этим. Есть в бонской передаче, в нынешнем виде, 4 истины и 4 печати - ну и отлично. Зачем мне верить, что они были и во времена палеолита - ума не приложу.

Я кстати, как сторожил форума, всегда был против разрастания количества разделов. Зачем вот нужны пустые разделы Сакья и Нингма - ума не приложу.

Но! Это - мое личное мнение. Более того, мнение опасное, ибо открывает слишком большой простор для спекуляции - что я объяснил на примере Вуду. Буддийская "генеральная линия партии" состоит в том, что метод, не обладающий аутентичной передачей - не может работать. Так уж принято. Несмотря на то, что во многих случаях (да хоть с тем же Дзогпа Ченпо) - сомнения в аутентичности весьма сильны. Как Вы, вероятно, знаете аутентичность Дзогпа Ченпо неоднократно подвергалась сомнению мастерами Сарма - в первую очередь в силу отсутствия санскритских текстов. Тоже касается, скажем, тантры Ваджракилайи (она, правда, потом нашлась). Линию Джонанг в свое время почти задушили, и сейчас ЕСДЛ делает все возможное, дабы ее возродить. Что, кстати, вовсе не означает, что воззрение Джонанг - "реабилитированно".

Ладно, я свою позицию огласил. Скажите, любопытства ради. У буддистов основу монашеского образования составляют трактаты Нагарджуны, Васубандху и т.д. Без которых верное понимание Сутр и Тантр было бы под большим вопросом. А у Бон-по?

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Насчёт аутентичности Дзогчена Бон - насколько мне известно, большинство если не все (исследователи и просто заинтересвоанные люди), признают аутентичность Кама (то есть устной и не пресекаемой Традиции) передачи из Шанг-Шунга  - Шанг-Шунг ненгьюд.

Что касается параллеей и пересечений, среди Лам этой Линии упоминается Шанг-Шунг Гараб, а также, Лопон Тензин Намдак Ринпоче говорит о том, что Нуб Сангье Еше учился у современного Бонского Ламы (это естьв книге Рейнольдса "Устная передача из Шанг-Шунга") и т.д.

К моменту начала гонений при царе Трисонг Децен в линии было 24 Джалуйпа, и в этоже время Тапихрица (также Джалйпа) учили Наджера Лодпо (который спас линию Кама, метнув в Трисон Децена магическую бомбу).
И дальше в истории Бонского Дзогчена было не мало реализованных Йогинов (Джалуйпа) -вплоть до нашего времени.

Про Северную Индию,  - скорее всего, так всё было, как Далалй Лама говорит. Я не очень искушен в Буддийской истории, и поэтому не знаю, были ли действующие Буддийские монастыри на Севере Индии до бегства тибетцев в 50-е годы прошлого века.  Я не оспариваю аутентичность Буддийской Тантры, пришедшей из Индии (что там было на самом деле - это дело веры каждого), но уверен, что в Тибете без взаимного обмена не обошлось.

/По фуа-гра не осилил,извините./

Что касается главного авторитета монашеской дисциплины - это Второй Будда Юндрун Бон - Няме Шераб Гьялцен (Его Намтар, содержащий в частсности эпизод Его встречи с Цхонкапой, выложен у нас на сайте).

Про то, что наличие живой Традиции Дзогпаченпо подразумевает также и наличие пракик Тантры и Сутры, это мои собственные мысли. Не согласны - Ваше право. Это всего лишь соображения. Не уверен также, что отсылки к корпусу сохранившихся текстов Сутры  и Тантры кого-то из "не-верующих" смогли убедить.

Часть Буддистов сомневается в аутентичности Бона, а часть Бонпо может отсноиться к Буддистам как к племянникам или детям, не желающим знать и уважать своих Предков-Родителей. Люди могут выбирать  - уважение и интерес или предубеждение и высокомерие.

Собственно, "практикующих Бон мало, потому что Учение глубоко и чисто".
Пустые форумы, действительно, не имеют смысла.

Моя цель - просто поделиться информацией, чтобы интересющиеся  смогли составить собственое мнение и решить для себя.

В.В.

www.gyer.ru

----------


## Александр С

> (на самом деле это доказывает работоспособность, а не аутентичность метода)


Учителя как бы говорят нам, что первое без второго невозможно.




> Мое личное мнение. Как писал Шабкар - "все, что соответствует Учению Будды - и есть Учение Будды". Фуа-гра съедобное? Ну и отлично. Нет никакой необходимости делать дальнейшие шаги, если цель - поесть фуа-гра. Для меня лично совершенно неважно, было у Будды Шакьямуни 40 зубов - или нет. Я бы удивился, если бы мне сказали, что верить в это - существенно для практики. Также совершенно, на мой взгляд, неважно - было два Нагарджуны (по версии Андросова) или один, который жил 600 лет. Почитать его трактаты - куда полезнее, чем раздумывать над этим. Есть в бонской передаче, в нынешнем виде, 4 истины и 4 печати - ну и отлично. Зачем мне верить, что они были и во времена палеолита - ума не приложу.


OK, здравая позиция.

Кстати, начали-то здесь тему с того, является ли Юндрунг Бон действенным с буддийской точки зрения учением, или нет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Часть Буддистов сомневается в аутентичности Бона, а часть Бонпо может отсноиться к Буддистам как к племянникам или детям, не желающим знать и уважать своих Предков-Родителей


Здесь не понятно... это к чему? Бон предок и родитель Буддизма?

----------


## Александр С

> Про Северную Индию,  - скорее всего, так всё было, как Далалй Лама говорит. Я не очень искушен в Буддийской истории, и поэтому не знаю, были ли действующие Буддийские монастыри на Севере Индии до бегства тибетцев в 50-е годы прошлого века.


Имеется ввиду Наланда.




> Здесь не понятно... это к чему? Бон предок и родитель Буддизма?


Как вы знаете, до Шакьямуни были и другие будды. Поскольку бонпо считают свое учение более древним, чем учение Будды Гаутамы, то иногда называют бон "старым буддизмом".

----------


## Legba

> Насчёт аутентичности Дзогчена Бон - насколько мне известно, большинство если не все (исследователи и просто заинтересвоанные люди), признают аутентичность Кама (то есть устной и не пресекаемой Традиции) передачи из Шанг-Шунга - Шанг-Шунг ненгьюд.


Заинтересованные люди - это я не знаю, кто такие.  :Wink: 
Бонские Ламы естественно поддерживают официальную версию, как иначе.
А что у нас есть еще? 

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче пишет:




> ББ: Религия бон, которую практикуют сегодня, очень 
> похожа на буддизм. Было ли так в прошлом?
> ЧНН: Как по мне, *древний бон очень отличался*. Сегодня, например, все бонпо очень похожи на буддистов и нет разницы между бонпо и буддистом. Но в действительности мы говорим бон и бенде. <Бенде – санскр. вандья – буддист. – ББ.> Существует много дискуссий, но мы не считаем, что бон 
> и Бенде – одно и то же. *Сегодня бонпо считаются буддистами. 
> А это не то же самое, что древние бонпо.* Например, в древности в бонпо не развивалось монашество в стиле винаи, как сегодня. Но, например, в древних линиях передачах, таких как Шанг-Шунг Ненгьюд и Шанг-Шунг Мери – обе эти линии передачи очень древние – в них нет монахов. Монахи появи-
> лись позже, когда бон реформировали.


То бишь ННР не признает официальной бонской версии с палеолитической Винаей и идентичностью Чос и Бон.

Джон Рейнольдс также весьма аккуратно выражается относительно Бона - "Бон-по считают" и т.п. Кроме того, не забывайте, что он автор эпохального труда "WICCA, PAGANISM, AND TANTRA". Тут и до Вуду не далеко..... :Smilie: 

А вот незаинтересованный исследователь Кузнецов - увидел в Бон параллели с митраизмом, но отнюдь не с буддизмом. О как.




> Не уверен также, что отсылки к корпусу сохранившихся текстов Сутры и Тантры кого-то из "не-верующих" смогли убедить.


Сохранившихся?! То есть, Вы утверждаете, что физически существуют списки  текстов Тантр и Сутр, на языке Шанг-Шунг, датируемые ранее чем 6 век нашей эры? Вот что-то я сомневаюсь. А тот факт, что _говорят_, будто они сохранились - это вопрос веры, извините. :Smilie: 



> Люди могут выбирать - уважение и интерес или предубеждение и высокомерие.


Простите, а вариант "интерес и здравомыслие" не предусматривается? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

ННР сказал странное на том ретрите во Владивостоке.

Странное, например, потому, что сам ННР получал передачу на цикл Шанг-Шунг Ненгьюд от Лопона Тензина Намдака Ринпоче. И тибетский язык ему  - родной.

И мог он ознакомиться с текстами,  - в связи с чем странно, как Норбу Ринпоче сказал, что практики Трегчо и Тхогел заимствованы из Буддизма.

То есть в текстах ШШНГ описана История Линии, кто и когда реализовал Радужное Тело, - и при этом ННР говорит, что практик Трекчо и Тхогел не было. Хотя в корпусе ШШНГ есть тексты, описывающие эти практики.

Ну и далее про эти книги, которые ННР ламы передали :-)

Кангьюр и Тенгьюр Бонский весит больше 700 кг.
Хотя Тенгьюр открыт и дополняется, - в частности Лопон Ринпоче интерсовался списком текстов. кторый вывез Ю. Рерих. И вообще по деревням тибето-непальским много чего лежит.

А получается , читаешь слова ННР во Владивостоке и недоумеваешь, - это о чём речь вообще-то ?


В общем, ученики Норбу Ринпоче могут верить каждому его слову,  а практики Бон могу  у своих Бонских Учителей спросить.

Представьте себе такую ситуацию, чтобы кто0-то из Бонских Учителей настаивал на свом видении , например, истории Гелуг или Нингмапа, или Кагью. Вам бы не показалось это странным?


Что касается Сутр и Тантр. Ныне имеющихся тексты  - преводы на тибетский язык, но у каждой Сутры есть Шанг-Шунгские названия. То есть у каждой Сутры есть имя на Шанг-Шунгском языке и на тибетском.   


Рейнолдс - западный человек, и видимо толерантный настолько что может искать параллели между учением Дзопаченпо и писаниями Шандора Лавея (эта часть была разумна удалена из книги "Золотые письмена" издателями русскими).

Поэтому. что остаётся - выборчный подход. смотреть. что принимать, что отвергать. Тоже и по отношению к Б. Кузнецову справедливо. Его лингвистический анализ меня лично не убеждает (как из имени Будды Бумтри Сангпо получается Ахура Мазда я так и не понял), но я и не специалист.


Ну и что, уважение и здравомыслие - одинаково приветствуются. Никто не призывают ту никого к не-благим поступкам тела , речи или ума.


В.В.

----------


## Ондрий

> А вот незаинтересованный исследователь Кузнецов - увидел в Бон параллели с митраизмом, но отнюдь не с буддизмом. О как.


Вполне себе запросто. Свастики (==солярность) относяться к культу Митры отделившихся "в воззрениях" иранских ариев. Да местность была не дальняя. Но это не благодарный труд - бонцы останутся при своих мнениях, а мнения учёных историков/лингвистов могут посчитаться (иногда справедливо) любой традицией за прогон.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Да, насчёт  монашества.
История передачи Винаи в период гонений такова  - передача была произведена практиками, которые сидели в самадхи, предвидя необходимость восстановления линии Винаи.
Потом в жизнеописании Тонпа Шенраба Мивоче есть тексты посвященные Его собственному моншескому послушанию, а также упоминаются Его Ученики -Монахи.

Есть даже форма такая Тонпа Трицуг Гьялва - Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче как Гелонг. 

В общем, Сам Основатель религии был Гелонгом  в последний период Своего Пребывания здесь:-)

В.В.

----------


## Александр С

> А вот незаинтересованный исследователь Кузнецов - увидел в Бон параллели с митраизмом, но отнюдь не с буддизмом. О как.


Ага, "Кесарь = Гесэр"  :Smilie:  У Кузнецова очень сильно аргументация хромает.




> Вполне себе запросто. Свастики (==солярность) относяться к культу Митры отделившихся "в воззрениях" иранских ариев.


Я бы так не стал однозначно утверждать, откуда свастика взялась.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как вы знаете, до Шакьямуни были и другие будды. Поскольку бонпо считают свое учение более древним, чем учение Будды Гаутамы, то иногда называют бон "старым буддизмом".


Ну Учение появляется, и исчезает. Приходит другой Будда и опять дает Учение. Родственные отношения то тут причем?)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Yundrung Dhargye значит Сутра есть, Тантра есть, Дзогчен есть, тексты есть. Т.е. жива была Дхарма на Земле-матушке, а Будда Шакьямуни взял пришел и опять ее дал. Ошибся что-ли и рано пришел?

----------


## Ондрий

> Я бы так не стал однозначно утверждать, откуда свастика взялась.


я ж и говорил, что:





> ... бонцы останутся при своих мнениях


  :Wink: 
Это ж все теории, строго-научную доказательную базу не выработать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Yundrung Dhargye значит Сутра есть, Тантра есть, Дзогчен есть, тексты есть. Т.е. жива была Дхарма на Земле-матушке, а Будда Шакьямуни взял пришел и опять ее дал. Ошибся что-ли и рано пришел?


Судя по текстам *буддийских* сутр - Будда поворачивающий Колесо Дхармы и свершающий 12 деяний приходит в мир тогда, когда Дхарма полностью исчезнет. Тема не касается пратьекабудд которые практикуют "втихую".

----------


## Legba

> Представьте себе такую ситуацию, чтобы кто0-то из Бонских Учителей настаивал на свом видении , например, истории Гелуг или Нингмапа, или Кагью. Вам бы не показалось это странным?


Представляю, и кажется. Мне кажется-таки странной идея, что Будда Шакьямуни - ученик Тонпы Шераба, а Гуру Падмасамбхава - сын бонского мага. Потом с историей вышеперечисленных школ все несколько прозрачней. Начиная с определенного периода (уже после Ландармы, конечно) история при всей тенденциозности носит скорее фактический характер, чем мифологический. Есть артефакты, списки текстов того времени и т.д.




> Т.е. жива была Дхарма на Земле-матушке, а Будда Шакьямуни взял пришел и опять ее дал. Ошибся что-ли и рано пришел?


Сутры утверждают, что новый Будда появляется, когда Дхарма предидущего полностью исчерпывается. Тоже мифология, понимаш... В Тибете холодно, там все очень хорошо сохраняется. :Smilie: 



> Рейнолдс - западный человек, и видимо толерантный настолько что может искать параллели между учением Дзопаченпо и писаниями Шандора Лавея (эта часть была разумна удалена из книги "Золотые письмена" издателями русскими).


Да, равно как и главу о кашмирском шиваизме. Вот насчет "разумности" - сомневаюсь. Во первых - это не очень прилично по отношению к автору. А во-вторых подобное "причесывание" _придает_ всему труду несколько большую серьезность. А вот заслуженно-ли...

----------


## Александр С

> я ж и говорил, что:


Даже безотносительно бонской точки зрения.

----------


## Ондрий

> Даже безотносительно бонской точки зрения.


Слово это - из ведического санскрита, который древнее авестийского.

----------


## Александр С

> Слово это - из ведического санскрита, который древнее авестийского.


Юндрунг  :Smilie: 

Слово "свастика" - да, но происхождение самого символа очень туманно, сложно так однозначно сказать, что это изначально такое было и где возникло.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Извините, выше я допустил ошибку, упомянув Нуба Сангье Еше.
На самом деле, Лопон Ринпоче говорил о Зурпоче. 
Вот цитата из Дж. Рейнольдса, это комментрий к 8 главе "Устеая передача и Шанг-Шунга":
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.	Зурпоче Шакья Джунгне (Zur-po-che shakya 'byung-gnas, г.р. 954) был очень известным ранним мастером традиции Кама (bka'-ma), непрерывной традиции школы Нингмапа. Другими источниками Дзогчен были Терма (gter-ma), вновь обнаруженные сокровищницы текстов. Как говорят, Зурпоче был величайшим из трех мастеров Зур (zur rnam-pa gsum); другими двумя были Зурчунгпа Шераб Драгпа (Zur-chung-pa shes-rab grags-pa, 1014-1074) и Зур Шакья Сенге Дробугпа (Zur shakya seng-ge sgro-sbug- pa, 1074-1134). Говорят, что в конце своего земного пути Зурчунгпа достиг Радужного тела. В некоторых текстах написано, что предки рода Зур пришли из Индии и поселились в Восточном Тибете. Как великий тантрический мастер Махайоги и Ануйоги Зурпоче получал передачи наставлений от многих учителей, но особенно он был привержен тантрическим учениям цикла sGyu-'phrul drwa-ba (скт. Махаджала) и rDzogs-chen sems-sde. Что касается последнего, то похоже, что здесь он также обращался к бонским мастерам, в частности к Шенгьял Юнгдрунгу Лхаце. Именно Зурпоче впервые собрал и классифицировал Старые Тантры (rgyud rnying-ma), которые сегодня составляют сердцевину всего нингмапинского канона rNying-ma'i rgyud-'bum. Он сгруппировал коренные тантрические тексты вместе с их комментариями, садханами и описаниями ритуалов. Тем самым он заложил основание для школьной традиции, известной как система Зур (zur-lugs). Здесь также говорится, что от Пончена Ценпо та же самая передача Дзогчен перешла к Ронгзом Пандиту (Rong-zom Pandita Chos kyi bzang-po, 1012-1131), другому великому нингмапинскому ученому линии Кама, который основал свою собственную школьную традицию, известную как система Ронг (rong-lugs). О Зурпоче см. Tarthang Tulku, Masters of the Nyingma Lineage: Crystal Mirror 11, Dharma Publishing, Berkeley CA 1995, pp. 79-80, и Tarthang Tulku, "A History of the Buddhist Dharma," in Crystal Mirror vol. 5, Dharma Publishing, Berkeley CA 1977, pp. 217-219. Также см. Dudjom Rinpoche, The Nyingma School of Tibetan Buddhism, Wisdom Publications, Boston 1991. pp. 617-635.
По мнению Лопен Тензин Намдага в X веке эта передача наставлений Дзогчен от Пончена Ценпо была инкорпорирована в нингмапинскую линию Зурпоче (zur-lugs) и в ней получила свое название “Кукушка осознавания” (Rig-pa'i khu-byug). Изначально это было название небольшого текста, состоящего всего из шести строк, который, как было принято считать, был принесен из Индии  Вайрочаной, переводчиком восьмого века, и, определенно, это был первый переведенный им дзогченовский текст. Кроме того, тибетская версия этого текста была обнаружена в дуньхуанской библиотеке. См. Reynolds, The Golden Letters, ibid., pp.230-236. Однако существует другая боннская Тантра под тем же названием, дающая детальные инструкции практики тхогал. Согласно Лопену, хотя Зурпоче описал эти наставления Дзогчен-семде как устную традицию, распространенную в Северном и Западном Тибете, до этого, в IX веке, они уже были изложены Понченом Ценпо. Самтен Кармей в своей книге The Great Perfection: A Philosophical and Meditative Teaching of Tibetan Buddhism, Brill, Leiden 1988, утверждает, что Дзогчен был сфабрикован в X-XI веках некоторыми недобросовестными бонскими и нингмапинскими ламами, которые уже были перечислены выше, и анахронически приписывается определенным известным личностям восьмого века, Золотого Века для Буддизма, и, в некоторой степени, для Бон. Однако Лопен утверждает, что линия Шанг-Шунг Ньенгьюд демонстрирует, что Дзогчен конечно же существовал до X-XI веков. Определенно, это учение было распространено в VII-VIII веках, благодаря таким фигурам как Тапихрица и Гьерпунгпа - в Бонпо, а также Падмасамбхаве и Вималамитре – в Буддизме. Кармей, с другой стороны, считает эти линии Бонпо сфабрикованными и сфальсифицированными. См. обсуждение этой темы в моей книге The Golden Letters, ibid.
---------------------------------------------------------

Вчера посмотрел эту книгу, и Лопон Тензин Намдак  Ринпоче говрил также о находке археологической - надписи шрифтом МАР-ЙИГ (это Шанг-Шунгский язык) в районе Кайласа. Она древнее 7-8 века, которыми датируются уже обнаруженные надписи, если не ошибаюсь в Восточном Тибете.

Что касается Будды Шакьямуни, я слышал в частности такой пересказ истории Его воплощения,  - Тонпа Шенраб Мивоче в Акаништхе попросил Его усмирить жестокого царя Варанаси, что Принци и сделал.

Также, если говорить точнее, Сангва Дюпа (которого ассоциируют с Будой Шакьямуни) является одним из ближайших учеников име Цюкпхю - воплощение Тонпа Шенраба Мивоче, являющегося источников Бонских Тантр. Таким образом, Он находится в цепи Передачи Тантры Бон.

Что касается истории, есть Буддийские тексты, описывающие период гонений и упадка Бон в Тибете, есть Бонские тексты, описвающие эти же события, а также причины, по которым это произошло. Вот этим всем "вмешательство" в Буддийскую истрию и ограничивается или почти ограничивается. :-)



В.В.

www.gyer.ru

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> Я кстати, как сторожил форума, всегда был против разрастания количества разделов. Зачем вот нужны пустые разделы Сакья и Нингма - ума не приложу.


Возможно эти разделы тут остаются по той же причине по которой не будет раздела Бон.

----------


## Legba

> Возможно эти разделы тут остаются по той же причине по которой не будет раздела Бон.


Изыскано - но непонятно. Вы что имели ввиду?

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> Изыскано - но непонятно. Вы что имели ввиду?


Наше двойственое виденье мира, будизм-не будизм, положено-не положено, соответствует-не соответсвует.

Лишь у немногих лам присутвует недвойственное виденье мира, лишь не многие могут сказать вместо "или, или" - и то и то.

Что касается моего личного мнения, представители Бона, красиво, елегантно и галантно миссионерствуют в данном топике. И если допустить прецендент, открыть миссионерствующим религиям возможность создавать на БФ свои ветки, разве не превратиться такой форум в дискусионный клуб, место которому в среде религиеведов?

----------


## Александр С

> Что касается моего личного мнения, представители Бона, красиво, елегантно и галантно миссионерствуют в данном топике.


Здесь никто не "миссионерствует". И у бона и у буддизма цели одни, и способы их достижения одни, и воззрение одинаково. Никто не ставит своей целью обращать подобное в подобное на основании внешних различий.

Началось все с того, что *Лука* предложил сделать отдельный подфорум - администрация его предложение не приняла. Но попутно выяснилось, что многие совершенно не понимают, в чем суть буддийского учения Юндрунг Бон, а что им вообще не является. И обратите внимание: весь тред строится по принципу вопрос-ответ.

Я, честное слово, не понимаю, кому и каким образом принесет вред, если он будет лучше разбираться в этом вопросе. А тем, кто практикует Дзогчен, почитать бонских авторов - только на пользу.

----------


## Андрей Моменто

> Я, честное слово, не понимаю, кому и каким образом принесет вред то, что кто-то пытается "доказать, что он не верблюд".


А не чувствуете ли вы при этом себя факелоносцем вносящим свет знания во тьму неведения ?

----------


## Александр С

> А не чувствуете ли вы при этом себя факелоносцем вносящим свет знания во тьму неведения ?


У меня в силу сложившихся обстоятельств есть чуть больше ссылок и информации по теме, чем у тех, кто задает вопросы. Это вроде бы очевидно, иначе бы тут отвечал не я, а кто-нибудь еще.

Не надо ставить все с ног на голову.

----------


## Legba

> Что касается моего личного мнения, представители Бона, красиво, елегантно и галантно миссионерствуют в данном топике. И если допустить прецендент, открыть миссионерствующим религиям возможность создавать на БФ свои ветки, разве не превратиться такой форум в дискусионный клуб, место которому в среде религиеведов?


Как Вам сказать....
На мой взгляд, топик выглядит совершенно по другому.
"Красиво, элегантно"... но абсолютно бездоказательно.
В начале треда кричали: "А как же Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, а как же Далай Лама, а как же Рейнольдс!" К концу треда выяснилсь, что Далай Лама - ничего такого не говорил (занял диалектическую позицию), Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - не поддерживает *все* идеи бонцев, а Рейнольдс - слишком всеяден, чтобы его мнение принималось всерьез.
Таким образом, остались лишь мнения самих бон-по.  :Smilie: 
Кроме того, господа бонцы жестко вскрыли свою мифологию, выдав подспудный месседж - тибетский буддизм произошел от Бон-по.
У бонцев осталась последня неразыгранная карта - Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче. Разобраться с этим - и усё.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Кстати про Джамгона Конгтрула.
Я тут переводил пару абзацев для учеников Юндрунг Ламы, который построил Бонский монастырь в Сиккиме. 

…
Once I had an opportunity o have a private audience with His Holiness the 16th Karmapa During our meeting he said: "You parents' religion is Bon. So You should promote this religion"…

_…Однажды, благодаря счастливой возможности, я беседовал честным образом с Его Святейшеством 16-м Кармапой. Во время нашей встречи Он сказал: "Религия твоих родителей - Бон. Так что ты должен распространять эту религию". Ещё Он сказал, "Твой лама - Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче. Так что ты должен повидаться с ним". И я пошёл, чтобы увидеться с Джамгоном Конгтрулом Ринпоче. Позже в Доланджи я спросил Лопона Тензина Намдака Ринпоче, есть ли что-нибудь такое, чтобы я мог сделать для Него. Он ответил очень просто. Он сказал: "Ну, сам Я ни в чём не нуждаюсь. Вот если бы ты смог построить монастырь в Сиккиме, вот это было бы великое дело". Я подумал, как сложно выполнить такую задачу. Так что я ответил Ему, что будет очень трудно построить Бонский монастырь в Сиккиме. На это сказал: "Ты смог бы, если бы взял на себя такую ответственность, и Я буду молиться за тебя!"
В моей следующий визит в Доланджи я взял с собой амулет, чтобы благословить его у здешних высоких лам. Я оставил амулет у Его Святейшества Менри Тридзина Ринпоче для благословения. Позже, когда я вернулся забрать его, Он не смог отыскать его, потому что тот затерялся где-то среди груд "благословенных пилюль". Вместо этого Он дал мне Чагшин (скипетр Тонпа Шенраба Мивоче) и сказал, что он защитит меня. Для меня это было чем-то по-настоящему особенным [благословением]. Позже Он прислал мне нашедшийся амулет с человеком, приехавшим в Сикким.
Примерно в тоже самое, время известный Бонский Сиддха Юндрунг Тенгьял, ученик Другом Цультрим Вангьяла, остановился в Сиккиме. Во время Его пребывания, мне довелось получить от Него несколько важных учений и наставлений. Кода я спросил Его, смог ли бы я построить Бонский монастырь в Сиккиме, Он ответил, что у меня бы получилось, если бы я выполнил ретрит Ненгье Ринчен Дрёнсел в четырёх углах штата. следуя его совету, я провел трёхмесячное отшельничество в монастыре Патхинг, другие три месяца я провёл в уединении в месте на холме Земиг Бонкьонг. Ещё одно отшельничество я исполнил в храме Гончунг на вершине холма Дамтханг…_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Это фрагмент текста, который с тибетского на английский перевёл гелугпинец Тубтен Рикей.
В послесловии составитель тибетского текста, Нгаванг Джигме пишет:

_Миларепу однажды спросили, является ли Он воплощением Просветлённого Существа. Он ответил просто: "Я не являюсь ни чьим воплощением. Я был напуган циклом рождения и смерти. Так что Я практиковал и достиг освобождения из этого цикла. Сейчас Я его не боюсь". Так Он ответил и дал совет другим практиковать.
Юнгдрунг-ла не является Трулку. Он обычный монах. Но он жил религиозной жизнью Он следовал по стопам лам прошлого. Он получал учения, посвящения м наставления и преданно их практиковал. Он получал учения у таких высоких лам, как Джамьян Кьенце. Дильго Кхенце и Его Святейшество 14-й Далай Лама.
Его Святейшество 16-й Кармапа и его основные ламы наставили его следовать отцовской религии Бон и построить монастырь в Сиккиме. Он серьёзно отнёсся к Их словам и провёл потрясающий ретрит в четырёх сторонах Сиккима, чтобы умиротворить местных божеств. И они благосклонно отнеслись к его желанию. Он потратил все свои сбережения на строительство монастыря. Его друзья, родственники и знакомые откликнулись и приложили свои руки к строительству. В итоге, в этой области у нас сегодня есть Бонский монастырь.
Житие Юнрунг Ламы значит не меньше, чем жизнь Просветлённых Существ или Трулку. Он показал пример того, как мы можем жить религиозной жизнью. Так и каждому в этом монастыре следует ступать по проложенной им дороге и трудиться для религии отцов, Бон. Таши Делек!_ 

http://y-d-dargye.livejournal.com/183872.html

Что я могу добавить? Могу рассказать про семьи, состоящие из буддистов и бонпо, про то. как монахи, полчив образование в буддийском или бонском монастрях, переходили в эти самые  монастыри. могу рассказать про деревни. где нигмапинцы и бонцы делают совместные практики.

Реальность интересна и красочна  весьма :-)))))

В.В.

----------


## Inbongo

Интересующимся:  

Из предисловия:


Публикация данного текста является достаточно значительным явлением по двум 
причинам. Во-первых, текст, принадлежащий традиции Бон, впервые дается во всей 
его полноте, демонстрируя жизненность и огромную значимость этой традиции, 
сохранившейся в первозданном виде с древнейших времен. Во-вторых, впервые полный 
текст, относящийся к практике Дзогчен, стал доступен широкой аудитории западных 
читателей, и что очень важно, он был составлен в наше время, скорее всего после 
1930 года. Написанный Шардзой Таши Гьялценом (1859 - 1935), известным мастером 
Бон, обучавшим учеников других школ тибетского Буддизма наряду с большим 
количеством учеников, принадлежащих к Бонпо, текст относится к неразрывной цепи 
преемственности, которая сохраняет свою активность и по сей день. 

Традиция Бонпо и ее роль в развитии тибетской культуры является темой многих 
научных работ, появившихся на Западе в течение последних двадцати лет, и мы 
надеемся, что данная книга внесет свой вклад в это дело. С этой целью мы 
включили в текст краткую историю традиции Юнгдрунг (Вечный) Бон, а также 
биографии Шардзы Таши Гьялцена и Лопона Тензин Намдака, мастера Бон, 
выполнившего этот перевод. 

Важно отметить, что Лопон выделяет три различных типа традиции Бон - старый Бон, 
целиком шаманский; новый, или реформированный, Бон, возникший в ответ на 
соперничество со стороны других Буддийских школ; и Юнгдрунг, или Вечный, Бон, 
который и являет собой ту традицию, которая здесь представлена. Юнгдрунг Бон 
имеет много общего с другими традициями тибетского Буддизма, но своими корнями 
восходит к учителю, который жил намного раньше Будды Шакьямуни, а именно к Тонпе 
(Будда) Шен-рабу, который осуществлял свою миссию в стране, расположенной к 
западу от Тибета. Затем эта традиция распространилась на западные области 
Тибетского плоскогорья, особенно в царстве Жанг Жунг в районе Кайлаша, и когда 
царь Сонгцен Гампо (сронг брстан сгам по) завоевал это царство в седьмом веке, 
эта традиция уже тогда считалась очень древней. 

Изучая древнюю историю, которая значительно отличается от буддийских 
исторических повествований о Тибете, всегда пытаешься найти какие-то факты-указатели, 
которые могли бы либо подтвердить, либо по крайней мере обозначить точное место 
некоторых событий в рамках западной концепции культурного развития. Например, 
идея того, что культура Юнгдрунг Бон берет свое начало в Персии, и что многие 
учения возникли в западной части Тибетского плоскогорья, а не на Индийском 
субконтиненте, и что это происходило до времени исторического Будды, кажется 
почти невероятной тем, кто привык к общепринятой истории о проникновении 
Буддизма в Тибет в седьмом веке. 

И действительно, из-за периодических катаклизмов, происходивших в этой области, 
и недолговечности бумаги, на которой тексты были записаны, любая попытка 
самостоятельно разобраться в этой истории становится неизмеримо более трудной из-за 
недостаточного количества древних текстов, сохранившихся в своей первозданной 
форме. Кроме того, в Бон вся информация по цепи преемственности этой традиции 
передавалась исключительно устным образом, поэтому, похоже, не сохранилось 
никаких письменных записей, которые могли бы пролить свет на ее раннюю историю. 

Однако здесь есть два исключения. Первое относится к важным элементам 
древнетибетской культуры, включая как архитектуру, так и религиозные концепции, 
которые, как заметили ученые, имеют много общего с элементами древне-персидской 
культуры(1). Поскольку эти элементы относятся к тому периоду истории, когда 
религия Бон была преобладающей в Тибете, они придают большую вероятность идее 
того, что в древние времена персидские влияния были весьма значительны. 

(1) См. работу Джузеппе Туччи “Религии Тибета” (Лондон, изд-во Раут-ледж энд 
Кеган Пол, 1980 г.) о происхождении “Тибетской Книги Мертвых”; работу Х.Ричардсона 
и Д.Снеллгроува “История культуры Тибета” (Бостон, изд-во Шамбала, 1986 г.) об 
архитектуре Тибета; и работу Дж. Орофино “Священные тибетские учения о смерти и 
освобождении” (Бридпорт, изд-во Призм Пресс, 1990 г.), в которой идет речь о 
схожести тибетского и зороаетрийского дуализма. 

Еще более прямые свидетельства дает представление о стиле и происхождении 
бонских храмовых монументов -чортенов. Здесь, как и относительно многих других 
элементов культуры Бон, делаются утверждения, что Бонпо копирует стиль 
буддийских ступ в попытке конкурировать с буддийской культурой, хотя между ними 
существуют значительные различия. Особо следует отметить тексты Бонпо, в которых 
содержатся описания храмовых элементов в структуре чортенов, часто изображаемых 
с коробоподобным нижним ярусом под легкоузнаваемой формой ступы над ним. Другое 
существенное отличие - использование трезубца с центральным элементом в виде 
пламенеющего меча, помещаемого на вершину сооружения; в то время как в 
буддийском стиле в качестве символов используются солнце и полумесяц. 

Недавно были опубликованы два исследования, в которых рассматриваются древние 
изображения, высеченные на скалах в Каракоруме и в Ладакхе к западу от Тибета.(1) 
Эти наскальные рисунки представляют особый интерес, поскольку их датировку можно 
определить другими способами и таким образом получить прямое хронологическое 
свидетельство относительно раннего периода тибетской культуры. Поэтому 
знаменательно, что один из таких каракорумских рисунков, датируемых I веком, 
четко изображает характерный стиль ступы Бонпо с отверстием в основании и с 
символом-трезубцем, а также с символом-свастикой, относящейся к Юнгдрунг Бон. 
Такое свидетельство должно заставить задуматься относительно убедительных 
утверждений, что этот стиль был скопирован у индо-буддийской культуры, которая 
проникла в Тибет лишь шестью веками позднее! Ладакхские рисунки дополняют эту 
картину, так как, хотя они создавались воинами в период расширения тибетского 
влияния, который совпадает со временем проникновения Буддизма из Индии, в них 
также используется бонский стиль ступ, а также присутствуют надписи на древнем 
языке Западного Тибета, царства Жанг Жунг, который был заменен тибетским языком. 
Так что общепринятая идея о том, что письменный язык появился в Тибете вместе с 
Буддизмом из Индии, в свете этих находок кажется менее вероятной. 

(1) Относительно каракорумских рисунков см. работу Карла Джеттмара “Между 
Гхандарой и Шелковым Путем: Наскальные рисунки Каракорумского большака” (1987), 
иллюстрация 14, или “Античность Северного Пакистана” (под ред. Карла Джеттмара (1989 
г., обе книги изд-ва Майнц: Ферлаг Филлипп фон Цаберн), том 1, иллюстрации 5-6. 
Относительно ладакхских наскальных рисунков см. статью Джакомелла Орофино в сб. 
“Восток и Запад” (1991 г.). 


И еще из одной книги:



ТОНПА ШЕНРАБ МИВОЧЕ И ИСТОРИЯ БОНСКОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ 


Шенраб Мивоче 

Бон представляет собой коренную добуддийскую религиозную традицию Тибета, 
которую и в настоящее время практикуют многие тибетцы в Тибете и в Индии. 
Основателем бонской религии в человеческом мире является Повелитель Тонна Шенраб 
Мивоче. 

Согласно традиционной биографии1, в предыдущую эпоху Шенраб носил имя Салва и 
изучал бонские доктрины со своими двумя братьями, Дагпой и Шепой, на небесах 
Сидпа Йесанг под руководством бонского мудреца Бумтри Логи Кесана. По окончании 
учебы все три брата отправились к Богу Сострадания Шенлхе Окару с вопросом о том, 
как они могут облегчить страдания живых существ. Шенлха Окар посоветовал им 
взять на себя роль наставников человечества в течение трех последующих мировых 
эпох. Дагпа обучал людей в прошлую эпоху, Салва воплотился в форме Тонпы Шенраба 
Мивоче и является учителем и наставником человечества в настоящий период, и, 
наконец, самый младший брат, Шепа, явится в качестве учителя в следующую мировую 
эпоху. 

Тонпа Шенраб снизошел с небесных сфер и проявился в телесном облике у подножия 
горы Меру вместе со своими ближайшими учениками — Мало и Юло. Затем он принял 
рождение в теле принца, сына царя Гьяла Токара и царевны Занги Рингум. Произошло 
это в сияющем саду, полном чудесных цветов, во дворце, располженном к югу от 
горы Юнгдрунг Гутсег, на рассвете восьмого дня первого месяца первого года 
деревянной мыши-самца (1857 г. до н.э.). Он женился в молодые годы и имел 
несколько детей. В возрасте тридцати одного года он отрекся от своей мирской 
жизни и начал практику строгого аскетизма и обучение бонской доктрине. На 
протяжении всей жизни Шенраба его усилиям по распространению бонских учений 
препятствовал демон по имени Кхьябпа Лагринг, который всячески пытался помешать 
его работе. В конце концов он был обращен на путь истины и стал учеником Шенраба. 
Однажды Кхьябпа похитил лошадей Шенраба, и Шенраб преследовал его через все 
царство Жанг Жунг до южного Тибета. Преодолев гору Конгпо2, Шенраб вошел в Тибет. 

Это было первое посещение Тибета Шенрабом. В то время тибетцы практиковали 
ритуальные жертвоприношения. Шенраб усмирил местных демонов и начал давать людям 
наставления по проведению ритуалов с использованием специальных фигурок из теста 
в форме жертвенных животных для подношения, и благодаря этому тибетцы отказались 
от принесения в жертву настоящих животных. В целом Шенраб обнаружил, что страна 
была еще не готова к получению пяти Путей "плодов", относящихся к высшим учениям 
бон, поэтому он стал обучать тибетцев четырем Путям "причины". В этих практиках 
основное внимание уделяется укреплению связи с духами-хранителями и природной 
средой, изгнанию демонов и устранению различных негативных факторов. Также он 
обучал тибетцев практикам очищения с помощью возжигания благовоний и кропления 
водой и ввел в обиход молитвенные флаги, используемые для укрепления позитивной 
энергии и обретения счастья. Перед тем как покинуть Тибет, Шенраб пророчески 
заявил, что все его учения достигнут своего расцвета в Тибете тогда, когда для 
этого наступит время. Умер Тонпа Шенраб в возрасте восьмидесяти двух лет3. 


Мифологическое происхождение и история религии бон 

Согласно бонской мифологической литературе, выделяются "три цикла 
распространения" бонской доктрины, происходивших в трех измерениях: на верхнем 
плане богов, или Дэвов (лха), на среднем плане человеческих существ (ми) и на 
нижнем плане Нагов (клу). 

В измерении Дэвов Шенраб построил храм, получивший название "Нерушимый Пик, 
являющийся Крепостью Лха" и открыл мандалу "Всепобеждающего Пространства". Он 
также внедрил учения Сутр и назначил своим последователем Дампа Тогкара. 

В измерении Нагов он соорудил храм, получивший название "Континент Ста Тысяч 
Гесаров, являющийся Крепостью Нагов" и открыл мандалу Матери Чистого Лотоса. 
Здесь он внедрил учения Праджняпарамиты Сутры и дал наставления по природе ума. 

В измерении людей Шенраб осуществил в сторону трех континентов посыл эманаций, 
направленных на благо живых существ. В этом мире он изначально излагал свои 
учения в местности Олмо Лунгринг, расположенной к западу от Тибета и являющейся 
частью страны, именуемой Тациг, которая по мнению некоторых современных ученых 
соответствует Персии и Таджикистану. Слог "Ол" означает "нерожденный", слог "мо" 
— "не подверженный уменьшению", "лунг" — "пророческие слова" и наконец, слог "ринг" 
символизирует вечное сострадание Тонпы Шенраба. Олмо Лунгринг занимает третью 
часть существующего мира и имеет форму цветущего под небом восьмилепесткового 
лотоса, проявляющегося в виде колеса с восемью спицами. В центре Олмо Лунгринг 
возвышается гора Юнгдрунг Гутсег, "Свастика Девяти Пирамид". Свастика является 
символом постоянства и нерушимости, девять свастик вместе — символом Девяти 
Путей Бон. У подножия горы Юнгдрунг Гутсег берут свое начало четыре реки, 
текущие в направлении четырех сторон света. Это описание привело некоторых 
ученых к предположению, что гора Юнгдрунг Гутсег — это гора Кайлаш, а земля Олмо 
Лунгринг — это страна Жанг Жунг, расположенная вокруг горы Кайлаш в западном 
Тибете и являющаяся колыбелью тибетской цивилизации. Гора окружена храмами, 
городами и парками. Доступ в Олмо Лунгринг пролегает через "путь стрелы", 
названный так из-за того, что перед своим посещением Тибета Тонпа Шенраб 
выпустил из лука стрелу и таким образом создал проход через горную цепь. 

До седьмого века страна Жанг Жунг существовала как отдельное государство, 
включавшее в себя весь западный Тибет вокруг горы Кайлаш и озера Мансаровар. 
Столицей его был город Кхьюнглунг Нулкхар, "Серебряный Дворец Долины Гаруды", 
руины которого сейчас можно обнаружить в долине Сутлеж к югозападу от горы 
Кайлаш. Местные жители говорили на тибетско-бирманском языке, и правила ими 
династия царей, завершившая свое существование в восьмом веке, когда царь 
Лигминча (или Лигмирья) был убит тибетским царем Трисонг Детсеном, и Жанг Жунг 
был присоединен к Тибету. 


Дальнейшая история развития религии бон 

По мере распространения буддизма в Тибете и после основания первого буддийского 
монастыря в Самье в 779 году во время правления царя Трисонг Детсена в Тибете 
начал наблюдаться упадок традиции бон. Хотя вначале царь Трисонг Детсен не 
стремился к уничтожению всех бонских практик и даже поддерживал деятельность по 
переводу бонских текстов, позже он стал инициатором жесткого подавления бон. 
Великий бонский мастер и мудрец Дранпа Намха, отец лотосорожденного Гуру 
Падмасамбхавы, основателя буддийской традиции Ньингма (рНьинг ма па) и мастера, 
способствовавшего распространению учений Тантры и Дзогчен в Тибете, публично 
признал новую религию, но с тем чтобы сберечь бонскую традицию, тайно продолжал 
выполнять свою практику и сохранял преданность бон. Он задал царю такой вопрос: 
"Почему ты делаешь различия между бон и чос?" (слово "бон", означающее 
приверженцев религии бон, и слово "чос", означающее буддистов — оба имеют также 
значение "дхарма", или "истина"), при этом он имел в виду, что по сути между 
ними нет никакой разницы. Вайрочана, буддийский ученый и ученик Падмасамбхавы, а 
также многие другие переводчики индийских и оддияновских, буддийских текстов 
принимали участие в переводе бонских текстов с языка Друша. Для того чтобы не 
быть уничтоженными, многие бонские тексты должны были быть спрятаны в виде терм 
с тем, чтобы позже, в более подходящее время, быть заново открытыми. 

В девятом и десятом веках традиция бон подверглась новым преследованиям и 
попыткам уничтожения. Однако ее приверженцы смогли сохранить священные писания 
вплоть до одиннадцатого века, когда началось возрождение бон. Этому 
способствовало обнаружение нескольких важных текстов Шенчена Луги, потомка 
великого мастера Тонпы Шенраба. 

Шенчен Луга имел много последователей, некоторые из которых основали первый в 
Тибете бонский монастырь. В 1405 году великий бонский мастер Ньямед Шераб 
Гьялтсен основал монастырь Менри. Менри и Юнгдрунг Линг стали самыми важными из 
всех бонских монастырей. 


______________
1. Существуют три различных издания его биографии: расширенный вариант, 
озаглавленный "Дус па рин по че'й ргьюд дри ма мед па гзи бржид раб ту 'бар ба'й 
мдо", состоит из шестидесяти одной главы и включает в себя двенадцать томов (выдержки 
перевода содержатся в работе Снеллгроува "Девять Путей Бон"). Сокращенный 
вариант содержит восемь глав и состоит из двух томов, называется он "Дус па рин 
по че'й ргьюд гзер миг". И короткий вариант в одном томе, "мДо 'дус", состоит из 
двадцати четырех глав. 

2. Конгпо Бонри (Гора Бон) — это единственная священная гора в Тибете, обход 
которой против часовой стрелки совершают приверженцы как традиции бон, так и 
буддизма. Гора имеет много уникальных черт, в том числе камни, на которых 
вытесаны описания жизни Шенраба и сцены из нее. (В 1986 году я посетил эту 
священную гору и увидел там сотни тибетцев, бонпо и буддистов, которые в одной и 
той же манере совершали трехдневный обход горы.) 

3. После смерти Шенраба, шесть великих переводчиков обучались и практиковались 
под руководством его преемника Мучо Демруга. Впоследствии они выполнили переводы 
бонских учений на свои собственные языки. Вот эти переводчики: Мутса Трахер из 
Тацига, Тритаг Патса из Жанг Жунг, Гуху Липа из Сумпы, Ладаг Нагдро из Китая и 
Сертог Леджам из Кхрома. Некоторые из учений, берущих свое начало в Тациге, были 
прямым путем привнесены в Тибет, в то время как другие попали туда через Жанг 
Жунг, Индию и Китай. Учения, пришедшие из Индии, известны как Гьягарма и 
содержат все циклы Девяти Путей Центральных Сокровищ.



ДОКТРИНА БОН 


Различные пути изложения бонских учений 

В трех письменных биографиях Тонпы Шенраба данные им бонские учения излагаются 
различными путями и с различными классификациями. 

Говорят, что Шенраб изложил бон в трех последовательных циклах учений: вначале 
он раскрыл "Девять Путей" (или последовательных стадий практики) бон, затем он 
обучал "Четырем бонским Порталам и Одной Сокровищнице"; и наконец, он изложил "Внешние, 
Внутренние и Тайные Наставления". 


Первый цикл: Пять Путей 

Существует три вида классификации Девяти Путей Вечной Религии Бон: Южные, 
Северные и Центральные Сокровища. Это системы учений, которые хранились в тайне 
в ранний период преследования бон с тем, чтобы позже быть заново открытыми в 
виде терм. Термы, обнаруженные в 'Бриг мтшамс мтха' дкар в южном Тибете и в сПа 
гро в Бутане, составляют Южные Сокровища, обнаруженные в Занг занг Лха дат и в 
Дванг ра кхьюнг рдзонг в северном Тибете, составляют Северные Сокровища и 
наконец, те, которые были обнаруены в ат бСам яс и в Иер па'й браг в центральном 
Тибете, составляют Центральные Сокровища. 

В Южных Сокровищах Девять Путей подразделяются на "Четыре Пути Причины" низшего 
уровня, содержащие мифы, легенды, ритуалы и практики, связанные главным образом 
с работой энергий в рамках магии для целей исцеления и достижения процветания, и 
высшие "Пять Путей Плодов", целью которых является освобождение практикующего от 
круговорота самсарических перерождений. 

Девять Путей Северных Сокровищ не относятся к широко известным. В системе Занг 
занг ма они подразделяются на три уровня: внешний, внутренний и тайный. 

Девять Путей Центральных Сокровищ очень схожи с Девятью Путями буддийской школы 
Ньингма. Они представляют собой циклы учений Гьягармы, привнесенных в Тибет из 
Индии и переведенных великим ученым Вайрочаной, который был переводчиком как в 
бонской, так и в буддийской духовных традициях. 


Второй цикл: Четыре Портала и Одна Сокровищница 

Второй цикл, изложенный Шенрабом, делится на пять частей. Первый Портал содержит 
эзотерические тантрические практики и заклинания. Второй Портал состоит из 
различных ритуалов (магических, предсказательных, гадательных и т.д.), 
используемых с целью очищения. В Третьем Портале излагаются правила дисциплины 
для монахов и мирян, даются философские объяснения. И Четвертый Портал содержит 
указания по выполнению практик, подобных медитациям Дзогчен. Пятое учение 
именуется "Одна Сокровищница" и содержит основные аспекты всех четырех порталов. 


Последний Цикл: Внешние, Внутренние и Тайные Наставления 

Последние учения, изложенные Тонной Шенрабом, содержат три цикла Внешних, 
Внутренних и Тайных Наставлений. 

Внешний цикл — это путь отречения (спонг лам), учения Сутр. Внутренний цикл 
представляет собой путь трансформации (сгьюр лам), тантрические учения с 
использованием мантр. Тайный цикл — это путь освобождения (грол лам), учения 
Дзогчен. Такое же деление на Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчен присутствует и в Тибетском 
буддизме. 


Сутры, Тантра и Дзогчен 

Согласно учению бон, причиной всех проблем этой жизни и блужданий в самсаре 
являются пять страстей: неведение, привязанность, гнев, зависть и гордость. Они 
также называются пятью ядами, так как убивают людей. Именно эти страсти мы 
должны преодолеть в себе посредством практики. Согласно Сутрам, для устранения 
страстей и достижения просветления требуется большое количество жизней, в то 
время как Тантра и Дзогчен считают, что практикующий может достичь просветления 
уже в этой жизни. 

В различных религиях и духовных традициях были разработаны свои пути устранения 
страстей и достижения самореализации. В традиции Юнгдрунг бон это метод 
отречения, метод трансформации и метод освобождения. 

Для работы со страстями мы можем использовать пример ядовитого растения. 
Согласно интерпретации Сутр, такое растение должно быть уничтожено, поскольку 
нет других путей разрешения проблемы его ядовитости. Адепт Сутр отрекается от 
всех страстей. 

Согласно тантрической системе, практик Тантры должен взять ядовитое растение и 
смешать его с другим растением, чтобы создать противоядие: он не отвергает 
страсти, а пытается трансформировать их во вспомогательные средства для своей 
практики. Адепт Тантры подобен врачу, который превращает ядовитые растения в 
лекарство. 

Павлин, с другой стороны, поедает ядовитые растения, так как обладает 
способностью использовать энергию, содержащуюся в яде, для того чтобы еще больше 
увеличить свою красоту, то есть он превращает ядовитое качество растения в 
энергию роста. Это и есть метод Дзогчен — освобождение страстей по мере их 
возникновения без каких бы то ни было усилий. 



ДЗОГЧЕН В ТРАДИЦИИ БОН 

Самовозникающая мудрость есть основа.
Пять негативных эмоций есть проявленная энергия.
Рассматривать эмоции как порочные — ошибка.
Позволять им сохранять свою природу — это метод
Достижения свободного от дуальности состояния Освобождения.
Преодоление надежды и страха есть результат. 


Хотя практикующие Дзогчен были во всех тибетских религиозных традициях (Пятый 
Далай-лама школы гелуг, Третий Кармапа Ранжунг Дордже школы кагью и Граспа 
Гьятлтцен школы сакья), самые важные линии преемственности учений Дзогчен 
принадлежат именно коренной религиозной традиции Тибета — бон и старейшей школе 
тибетского буддизма — ньингма. Обе эти традиции классифицируют свои учения по "девяти 
Путям" практики, ведущим к просветлению или самореализации, и в обеих 
классификациях Дзогчен является девятым и высшим Путем. 

В настоящее время мастера всех тибетских школ начали широкое преподавание 
Дзогчен, и это учение, похоже, становится на Западе почти модой. 


Дзогчен 

Слово "Дзогчен" (рдзогс чен) буквально означает "совершенство", "достижение" или 
"осуществление" (рдзогс), которое является "великим" или "полным" (чен). Хотя 
Дзогчен представляет собой "единую великую сферу", для удобства рассматривают 
три аспекта Дзогчен — основу, путь и плод: "основу" — поскольку фундаментом 
Дзогчен является изначальное состояние индивидуума, "путь" — поскольку Дзогчен — 
это высший прямой и непосредственный путь к самореализации и "плод" — поскольку 
Дзогчен ведет к достижению просветления, освобождения от круговорота иллюзорных 
самсарических перерождений за одну жизнь. 

Для того чтобы лучше понять Дзогчен, давайте глубже рассмотрим это деление на 
основу, путь и плод. 

Согласно учению Дзогчен, сущностью (нго бо), или основой всего (кунжи), является 
пустота (стон па ньид) и изначальная чистота (ка даг); природой (ранг жин) 
основы является ясность (гсал ба), характеризующаяся спонтанным совершенством (лхун 
сгруб); неразрывное единство (дбьер мед) исконно чистой сущности и спонтанно 
совершенной природы является свободным (ма 'гаг па) потоком энергии, или 
сострадания (тхуг рже). В индивидуальном уме эта основа представляет собой 
естественное состояние (гжи), и она же является источником самсары для ума, 
подверженного заблуждению (ма ригпа), и источником нирваны для ума, в котором 
было пробуждено знание (ригпа). 

Сущность основы именуется матерью (ма), пробужденное сознание (ригпа) именуется 
сыном (бу), и неразрывное единство (дбьер мед) матери и сына представляет собой 
поток энергии (ртсал). 

Путь (лам) состоит в достижении видения (лта ба) Дзогчен, которое представляет 
собой выражение истинного состояния, сущностной основы индивидуума, а также 
превращение потока ригпа, культивируемого посредством медитации, в постоянный 
поток в послемедитационный период — с тем, чтобы его можно было сделать 
неотъемлемой частью нашего поведения или нашего отношения к повседневной жизни и 
нашей деятельности в ней. 

Плод — это реализация трех исконных кай (т.е. трех тел Будды — Дхармакайи, 
Самбхогакайи, Нирманакайи — прим. ред.) уже в этой жизни, и его кульминация — 
это достижение радужного тела, или тела света, в конце жизни, следствием чего 
является то, что во время смерти материальное тело не оставляет после себя 
никаких останков, а растворяется в своей природе, которой является свет. 


Дзогчен в контексте бонской духовной практики 

Дзогчен представляет собой высшую духовную традицию в рамках религии бон. В 
прошлые времена даже среди последователей традиций бон и ньингма было очень мало 
подвижников, которые знали и практиковали Дзогчен. Одна из причин этого состояла 
в том, что получение этих учений было очень нелегким делом: они хранились в 
тайне, и очень немногие мастера раскрывали их, а если и раскрывали, то очень 
ограниченному кругу учеников. Даже в настоящее время бонские адепты-миряне в 
Тибете обычно проводят большое количество времени, выполняя девять 
предварительных (нондро) практик и пхову, в то время как живущие в монастырях 
монахи занимаются в основном интеллектуальным развитием, изучением философии и 
проведением дебатов, а также декламацией ритуальных и литургических текстов. 

Многие мастера настаивали (а многие и сейчас продолжают настаивать) на том, что, 
прежде чем получить учения Дзогчен, практикующие должны завершить практики 
нондро. Описание этих предварительных практик дается в тексте "Ньямс ргьюд ргьял 
ба'й фьяг кхрид". Каждую из этих девяти практик необходимо выполнить сто тысяч 
раз. Вот эти девять практик: 

1. Развитие в себе сострадания ко всем живым существам. 2. Принятие прибежища.
3. Подношение мандалы.
4. Медитация на непостоянстве.
5. Признание собственных прегрешений.
6. Простирания.
7. Гуру-йога, слияние своего ума с просветленным умом визуализируемого перед 
собой гуру.
8. Молитвы.
9. Получение благословений. 

Однако когда я сам получал учения Жанг Жунг Ньян Гьюд, Лопон Тензин сказал, что 
хотя сохранение учений Дзогчен в тайне и было актуально в прошлые века, в наше 
беспокойное время лучше нести их людям более открыто и свободно (но не уменьшая 
при этом их ценности), иначе может возникнуть опасность их исчезновения. 


Дзогчен в традициях бон и ньингма 

Как мы уже видели, учение Дзогчен является частью как традиции бон, так и 
буддийской школы ньингма, и в обеих этих духовных традициях существует общее 
деление на девять Путей, или религиозных методов. Однако между соответствующими 
классификациями в рамках бон и ньингма существуют и значительные различия. 
Необходимо отметить, что в практике других школ тибетского буддизма выделяются 
не девять, а шесть ступеней. Это такие школы, как кагью, сакья и гелуг, которые 
придерживаются новой традиции (гсар ма) более поздних переводов буддийского 
канона, выполненных в период второй волны распространения буддизма в Тибете в 
десятом и одиннадцатом веках. Девять Путей буддистов включают в себя только 
традиционный буддийский материал, и строго говоря (как указывает проф. 
Снеллгроув), два низших пути, относящихся к буддизму хинаяны, практически не 
имеют отношения к тибетским буддийским религиозным практикам, которые 
основываются на буддизме махаяны. Тогда как девять Путей бон включают в себя как 
практики буддийского происхождения, так и весь спектр исконных тибетских обычаев, 
религиозных верований и практик, в том числе медицинскую науку, астрологию и 
космологию, гадания и предсказания, умилостивление и изгнание злых духов и 
призраков, ритуалы для достижения процветания и тантрические ритуалы для 
уничтожения врагов, выкуп мертвых и руководство ими, моральную дисциплину для 
мирян и монахов, тантрические практики и ритуалы, жизнеописания святых, а также 
высший духовный путь Дзогчен. И в этом отношении можно сказать, что бон является 
истинной религией Тибета, включающей в себя как собственные, так и 
заимствованные религиозные практики. 

Существует также много общих моментов между традицией бон и буддийской школой 
ньингма. Как уже указывалось, обе они поддерживают и официально распространяют 
учения Дзогчен, которые в других тибетских традициях встречаются лишь 
спорадически у особо одаренных практикующих, не принадлежащих к определенным 
линиям преемственности мастеров Дзогчен. В обеих традициях существует поклонение 
Кунтузангпо как высшему изначальному Ади Будде, в то время как три другие школы 
тибетского буддизма в качестве Ади Будды поклоняются Ваджрадхаре; обе имеют 
традицию терм — спрятанных духовных сокровищ, заново обнаруживаемых тертонами (лицами, 
которым было предсказано открыть терму в благоприятное для этого время). Следует 
отметить, что многие знаменитые тертоны принадлежали обеим традициям. 

Далее, приверженцы школы ньингма являются единственной группой тибетских 
буддистов, которые открыто признают как буддийские те учения неиндийского 
происхождения, которые распространялись в период первой волны буддизма в Тибете 
во времена правления царя Сонгтсена Гампо и позже, в восьмом веке, 
распространялись великим мастером Падмасамбхавой, обладавшим огромным личным 
обаянием, а также его приверженцами. Эти учения включают в себя буддийские 
традиции, пришедшие из Китая и Центральной Азии, а также из Индии. Во времена 
второй волны распространения буддизма в Тибете в десятом и одиннадцатом веках 
все буддийские учения, индийское происхождение которых не могло быть 
подтверждено, были исключены из буддийского канона, который приобрел официальный 
статус благодаря трем другим, более поздним, школам тибетского буддизма. 
Приверженцы традиции бон утверждают, что поскольку Будда Шакьямуни был учеником 
Тонпы Шенраба Мивоче, все буддийские учения как индийского, так и другого 
происхождения, являются в действительности учениями вечного бон. 


Три течения Дзогчен в традиции бон 

В бон Дзогчен традиционно делится на три течения, которые известны как А — 
рдзогс — сньян — ргьюд, то есть А — кхрид, Дзогчен и Жанг Жунг Нъян Гьюд. Первые 
два течения являются терма-традициями, базирующимися на вновь обнаруженных 
текстах, третье же течение представляет собой традицию непосредственной передачи, 
в основе которой — постоянная передача учения по преемственной линии мастеров. 

Система А-кхрид была основана в XI веке Дампой (Святым) Меу Гонгджадом Ритро 
Ченпо (1038-1096 г.г.), который извлек изначальные учения из цикла учений "Кхро 
ргьюд" Тонпы Шенраба1. 

А-кхрид буквально означает "Руководство А". Буква А здесь символизирует 
необусловленное изначальное состояние, естественное состояние ума. Являясь 
символом чистоты ума, буква А имеет белый цвет. С целью развития интуитивной 
мудрости и для того чтобы на собственном опыте пережить естественное состояние 
ума, практикующий занимается практикой шиней, начиная с концентрации на 
тибетской букве А. Эта работа в буддийской традиции ньингма соответствует 
связанному с умом циклу семде учений Дзогчен. 

Название "рДзогс чен", данное второму течению, не относится к Дзогчен в его 
обычном значении, а означает особый тип учения Дзогчен с его собственной 
специфичной линией преемственности2. Эта система соответствует циклу лонгде 
Дзогчен школы ньингма, связанному с ясностью и пространством. 

Третье течение включает в себя учения Дзогчен "Жанг Жунг Ньян Гьюд" ("Устная 
передача Жанг Жунг"), относящиеся к древнейшей и важнейшей традиции Дзогчен и 
медитационной системе в религии бон. Этот цикл учений был систематизирован 
мастером Жанг Жунг по имени Гьерпунг Нангжен Лодпо, который получил их от своего 
мастера Тапихритсы в восьмом веке. Однако, как мы увидим ниже, эти учения не 
имеют составителя: они не созданы мыслью, они являются самопорожденными. Они 
постоянно передавались в течение многих веков через "длинную линию 
преемственности", и их никогда не надо было прятать и вновь открывать в виде 
термы, имеющей "короткий" или прямой путь передачи. Это течение соответствует 
циклу Упадеша учений Дзогчен школы ньингма, циклу "тайных наставлений". 

Хотя все три течения Дзогчен имеют свои собственные предварительные практики и 
преемственные линии мастеров, передающих учения, сущность и цель всех трех одна: 
введение в естественное состояние Дзогчен. Некоторые мастера преемственных линий 
являются носителями всех трех течений. В Тибете эта передача учений от мастера к 
ученику, который в свою очередь также становится мастером, передающим учение 
своему собственному ученику, называется "горячей", поскольку личная передача 
непосредственного переживания служит ее защитой и помогает оставаться живой, не 
превращаясь в нечто холодное и просто интеллектуальное, полученное из книг и 
концептуального размышления. .......

----------


## Dondhup

Мне нравится что обсуждение идет в таком позитивном ключе, почти без личных наездов и разборок  :Smilie: 
Один большой Лама кажеться линии кадам-гелуг очень жестко критиковал комментарии к Абхисамаяаланкаре, написанные до него, потом он их восхвалял  :Wink: 
Правильно понятая критика может быть чрезвычайно полезна  :Smilie: 

Интересно куда исчез Сэм, обычно он жестко отвечал мне по вопросу бонпо, мне интересно как я буду воспринимать его слова сейчас  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, напоминаю, что это Буддийский форум. Пропаганда небуддийских учений на форуме запрещена.

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

Как это мило - тут люди периодически обсуждают и большинство уже имеет представление о Бон как древнем Буддизме.

Надо ли ещё раз для Модератора всё рассказать по новой? :-)

ВВ.

----------


## Александр С

Есть предложение перенести тему в подраздел Римэ.




> Очень важно поддерживать несектантское мышление относительно пяти Тибетских традиций Буддизма и Бон. Как всегда подчеркивает Его Святейшество Далай Лама, эти разные традиции разделяют одну и ту же наивысшую цель: они все учат методам достижения Пробуждения, чтобы приносить как можно больше пользы другим. Каждая традиция в равной степени эффективно помогает практикующим в достижении этой цели, и, в соответствии с этим, школы гармонично совмещаются, даже если и не простым способом. На начальном уровне сравнительно изучая пять традиций, мы, прежде всего учимся ценить уникальные и сильные стороны нашей собственной традиции, а также видеть, что каждая из этих школ обладает своими выдающимися особенностями. В конце концов, если мы хотим стать Буддой и приносить пользу другим, мы нуждаемся в целостном изучении всего спектра Буддийских традиций, чтобы знать каким образом они сочетаются. Благодаря этому у нас будет возможность учить разных людей с различными склонностями и способностями. Иначе, мы подвергаем себя риску впасть в «отказ от Дхармы», что значит дискредитировать аутентичные Учения Будды, таким образом, лишая себя возможности помогать тем, кому подходят именно эти Учения Будды.


Александр Берзин

----------


## Legba

Скажите, Лука, а откуда цитаты-то?

----------


## Александр С

> Скажите, Лука, а откуда цитаты-то?


Сайт уже неделю лежит. Может, заработает попозже.

----------


## sergey

А не мог бон быть просто буддизмом, который тибетцы восприняли у среднеазиатских народов? Как известно, в первых веках н.э. в Кушанском царстве, на территории нынешних Средней Азии, Афганистана, Пакистана процветал буддизм, в том числе буддизм Махаяны. И на сайте http://www.gyer.ru/index.php?id=2
пишут, что



> Хотя некоторые ученые выводят слово «бон» из древнего тибетского глагола «bond-pa», означающего «призывать богов», соответствующего шанг-шунгскому слову gyer, произошло оно скорее от Тадзигского или Согдийско-Иранского слова bon, означающего Дхарма.


А хронология (18 тысяч лет и т.п.) это вещь - такая. Ринчендуб Будон в своей истории Буддизма вычисляет на разных основаниях время от жизни Будды до его времени и приводит также даты других авторов (стр. 198). Он сам жил примерно через 1700 лет после Будды (по нашим современным датировкам), а получает и приводит результаты других - приблизительно 3000, 3300, 3400 лет. Уж на что казалось бы известное событие, о котором сохранились сведения в Индии, Китае, том же Тибете, других странах, а такое большое расхождение.
Так что к датам тут, мне кажется стоит относиться, так сказать, с определенной осторожностью.

Кое что про буддийские храмы в Средней Азии:
http://buddhist.ru/content/view/1403/38/

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Inbongo

> Друзья, напоминаю, что это Буддийский форум. Пропаганда небуддийских учений на форуме запрещена.


Ну почему, же сразу пропаганда. Никто никого не призывает удариться срочно в Бон, или првосходство одного над другим. Когда обсуждается христианство, которое вроде бы не является Буддийским учением, никто не говорит о пропаганде, или это очередное предвзятое отношение  к Бон?

----------


## Inbongo

> Скажите, Лука, а откуда цитаты-то?


Цитаты из книг, для ознакомления с которыми нужно посвящение, одна из "Капли сердца Дхармакаи"

----------


## Yundrung Dhargye

2 Сергей
На языке Тазик слово Бон звучит как "Хосмо". :-) а на Шанг-Шунгском - "Гьер". 

В.В.

----------


## Legba

> Цитаты из книг, для ознакомления с которыми нужно посвящение, одна из "Капли сердца Дхармакаи"


О как. Вы, пожалуйста, в следующий раз хоть названия пишите.
"Капли сердца Дхармакайи" я узнал - читал когда-то давно.

----------


## Александр С

> А не мог бон быть просто буддизмом, который тибетцы восприняли у среднеазиатских народов.


Намкай Норбу такую версию так же озвучивал.

----------


## Inbongo

> О как. Вы, пожалуйста, в следующий раз хоть названия пишите.
> "Капли сердца Дхармакайи" я узнал - читал когда-то давно.


от так от

----------


## Inbongo

> О как. Вы, пожалуйста, в следующий раз хоть названия пишите.
> "Капли сердца Дхармакайи" я узнал - читал когда-то давно.


на счет "Капли сердца Дхармакаи" я и имел в виду, что нужны посвящения от так от

----------


## Александр С

> на счет "Капли сердца Дхармакаи" я и имел в виду, что нужны посвящения от так от


2 *Legba*
А другая книга - это "Чудеса естественного ума".

----------


## Inbongo

Чогял Намхай Норбу Ринпоче
ДЗОГЧЕH И ДЗЭH

"Например, когда мы говорим о буддизме в целом, необходимо понимать, что все рамки отдельных школ созданы людьми. Дзэн, Тхеравада, Тантра, Дзогчен - все эти школы можно объяснять по-разному, но каждый из способов объяснения связан с той или иной личностью, с тем, что каждый конкретный человек чувствовал, думал, во что он верил. Что же касается принципа Учения, то мы, например, знаем, что Будда никогда не создавал никаких школ. Но люди не хотят этого понимать. Каждый представитель рода человеческого имеет свои ограничения, и поэтому всеми доступными средствами, всеми способами, которые только можно представить, старается втиснуть Учение в собственные рамки. Когда мы говорим о той или иной школе, то речь всегда идет о том, что объясняется с учетом ее ограничений. Так что Учение может существовать на многих уровнях, во многих традициях. "

----------


## Inbongo

Оттуда же:



"Кроме того, все буддийские школы обладают довольно ограниченным видением, поэтому, говоря о каком-то отдельном буддийском учении, они пытаются связать его, к примеру, с каким-либо конкретным высказыванием исторического Будды Шакьямуни. Это весьма ограниченный взгляд на вещи. Если бы все обстояло именно так, то было бы более чем достаточно ограничиться, например, традицией Тхеравады буддизма Сутр, потому что устная проповедь Будды Шакьямуни заключала в себе именно учение Сутр. Это даже не Сутры Махаяны, потому что все мы хорошо знаем, что Махаяна появилась позже. Исходя их этого, пришлось бы считать Винайю самым подлинным учением Будды. Но дело обстоит совсем не так. Учение имеет очень много уровней - вот что необходимо уяснить. Когда мы говорим о реализовавших существах, не нужно считать, что реализации достиг один лишь Будда Шакьямуни. Нельзя забывать о тех, кого мы называем татхагатами, или тысячью будд. В распоряжении реализовавших существ имеется множество способов проявления, и так же многообразно могут появляться Учения.

Если взять, например, учение Тантры, мы видим, что для каждой тантры известен момент ее возникновения и ее особая история. Не нужно полагать, что Будда Шакьямуни - некто вроде актера, хотя многие думают о нем именно так.

Когда они говорят о Гухьясамаджа-тантре, то это выглядит так, будто Будда прибыл в Уддияну и проявился в особом облике, как бы устроил спектакль. Когда они говорят о Калачакра-тантре, то складывается впечатление, что Будда продолжил свое турне и дал очередное представление. Следуя этой логике, все тантры можно приписать путешествующему по свету Будде Шакьямуни6. Людям свойственны такие представления. Истина же заключается в том, что в измерении реализации существует множество аспектов. Все реализовавшие существа не сливаются в одно существо. Но все эти реализовавшие пребывают на одном уровне способностей, обладают одной и той же силой. В таком случае, в тот или иной момент может существовать множество разнообразных проявлений. Поэтому конкретное Учение могло существовать тысячи лет назад и возникать в разных местах. Возьмем, например, облик, внешний вид божеств, как они проявляются в Тантре. Все они соответствуют данному времени. обстоятельствам и условиям. Очевидно, что, если мы говорим о реализации, она не ограничена какой-то конкретной формой. Тем не менее, она все же принимает определенный облик для того, кто ее воспринимает, кому она является, поскольку этот человек все еще скован своими ограничениями и воспринимает все ограниченно. Итак, теперь вы можете ясно понять, что Учение и его происхождение не привязаны к какому-то конкретному, ограниченному месту. "

----------


## Rama

> Намкай Норбу такую версию так же озвучивал.



Судя по Кушанским памятникам в этом царстве произошло определенное слияние буддизма и иранских (маздеистких или зерванитских) верований.

Свастика в Иране пользовалась большим почетом. Есть версия, что зерван (бесконечное время, по  сути единственный существующий вечно феномен) обозначался двумя соединенными разнонаправленными свастиками. 

Рерихи, кстати, читал как-то, усматривали много общего также между Калачакрой и Зерванитским  видением времени.

В Бон ряд исследователей находит много общего с иранскими верованиями, так что  версия с Кушанским происхождением выглядит правдоподобно.

Что не отменяет и сильного чисто тибетского шаманского элемента в Бон. А шаманскиий, имхо, совсем не синоним - "плохой".

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Александр С

> Что не отменяет и сильного чисто тибетского шаманского элемента в Бон. А шаманскиий, имхо, совсем не синоним - "плохой".


Тендзин Вангьял, например, когда говорит о шаманизме, то имеет ввиду работу с энергиями элементов на внешнем уровне, ритуалы жизненной силы и т.п.

----------


## Rama

> Тендзин Вангьял, например, когда говорит о шаманизме, то имеет ввиду работу с энергиями элементов на внешнем уровне, ритуалы жизненной силы и т.п.



Да. Я (ИМХО) тоже воспринимаю это близким образом.

В том же китайском даосизме также речь идет о работе с энергиями элементов и т.п. И истоки даосизма также в шаманстве. Как писал Торчинов когда-то даосских магов называли "Фан-Ши", и этот иероглиф прочитывался как "летящий, крылатый человек", т.е. прямая связь с шаманскими практиками. 

Если относиться к этому не как к основным вещам, а как к поддержке, не думаю, что это плохо.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Тензин Гьяцо назвал Юндрунг-Бон пятой тибетской традицией, но никак не пятой традицией тибетского буддизма. Чуете разницу?

----------


## Inbongo

> Тензин Гьяцо назвал Юндрунг-Бон пятой тибетской традицией, но никак не пятой традицией тибетского буддизма. Чуете разницу?


А остальные четыре традиции, по вашему тоже к буддизму не относятся, получается? Коли Бон входит в них как пятая?

----------


## Fritz

Лука, в Росии уже пару сотен лет Гелуг считается одной из российских традиций, неужто православие - тибетский буддизм?

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, в Росии уже пару сотен лет Гелуг считается одной из российских традиций, неужто православие - тибетский буддизм?


Даже не знаю, Fritz, я здесь аналогии не вижу

----------


## Тацумоку

> Лука, в Росии уже пару сотен лет Гелуг считается одной из российских традиций, неужто православие - тибетский буддизм?


Fritz, тогда уж логичнее считать Гелуг одной из традиций российского православия. )))))))

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Маша, Оля, Катя и Вася - люди. Вася не девочка. Значит Маша, Оля, Катя тоже не девочки?  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

посчитайте кто-нибудь, по какому кругу уже пошло?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

_Я днём бы и ночью на пони катался, 
Я дедушкой стал бы, а с ним не расстался, 
А с ним не расстался._

----------


## Тацумоку

> Маша, Оля, Катя и Вася - люди. Вася не девочка. Значит Маша, Оля, Катя тоже не девочки?


Нет. Значит подарков на 8 Марта Васе не видать...  :Cry:  )))))))))

----------


## Inbongo

no comment...

----------


## Inbongo

цитата:
"...Далай Лама.
Всем, кого это может касаться

Традиция Бон обычно связывается с царством Шанг Шунг, которое было расположено вокруг горы Кайлас и в районе к западу Тибета вплоть до времени тибетского короля седьмого века Сонгцена Гампо. Мы, тибетцы, признаем Бон как древнюю, прирожденную религиозную и культурную традицию наших предков, которая является истоком и воплощением многих аспектов тибетской идентичности и стиля жизни. С приходом в Страну Снегов Буддизма, большинство тибетцев стали буддистами. Тем не менее, Бон остался и переживал периоды роста и возрождения, начиная с 11 века и вплоть до китайской оккупации его практиковали во многих частях страны.
Традиция Бон завещала сегодняшнему поколению могучее наследство обучения и тренировки в философии, монашеской дисциплине, ритуалах и медитации. Она поощряет сочетание изучения литературы, живых дебатов и личного размышления.
Бонские монастыри, их монахи и ламы, не меньше, чем их Буддийские соотечественники пострадали от того смятения, которое последовало за китайской оккупацией Тибета.
Горстка посвященных учителей несла ответственность за сохранение и продолжение духовных и культурных передач Бонпо.
Здесь, в изгнании в Индии, община Бонпо основала поселение в Доланджи, на холмах вокруг Соланы в штате Химачал Прадеш, где они прилагают усилия для сохранения стиля жизни Бонпо. Также как и четыре традиции тибетского Буддизма, община Бонпо избирает представителей в Ассамблею депутатов Тибетского народа.
Центром поселения является монастырь Таши Менри Линг, где молодые монахи получают полное традиционное обучение. В дополнение к классам грамматики, медицины, астрологии и поэзии они также получают и современное образование. Я лично видел, что студенты имеют хорошие способности и что монахи хорошо дисциплинированы. Поэтому я всегда рад любой помощи, которая может быть оказана этому монастырю.
(Подписано Е.С.Далай Ламой)
9 мая 2000г ..."

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Inbongo

цитата:

"...Современный Бон содержит в себе монашескую систему, очень похожую на монашескую систему буддистов, а также философию Мадхьямика, полностью сравнимую с другими школами Тибетского Буддизма. Согласно самим ламам Бонпо, основным различием между школами Бон и Будизма является скорее различие не в учении и доктринах, а в линиях передачи, так как Бонпо считают своим основателем Тонпа Шераб, а буддисты — Шакьямуни. На самом деле, обе эти выдающиеся личности — проявления просветления Будды в нашем мире, прозрения, технически известного как Нирманакайя. *Его Святейшество Далай Лама признал Бон как пятую школу тибетского буддизма, наряду с Ньингма, Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг, и предоставил место представителям Бон в Совете по Делам Религии в Дхармасале...*"

Очень интересно, ЕСДЛ признал Бон тибетским Буддизмом, Буддийский форум нет, абсурд :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

А что абсурдного?) все умней и прошареней в Буддизме, чем великие Учителя(Падмасамбхава, ННР, Далай-Лама), вы еще не этого не поняли? :Smilie: )

----------


## Александр С

*Лука*, ну ведь есть же форум у Сураджа, форум на гьер.ру, сообщество ру_бон в жж... 
Посмотрите, у нингма даже есть свой отдельный форум на oldtradition.org. (Сурадж вообще молодец, т.к. ему удалось совместить достаточно высокий уровень обсуждения с отстутсвием жестких рамок.) Есть англоязычный подфорум на e-sangha.

Возможность задать вопрос и получить ответ, если вас что-то интересует, есть. Зачем ломиться в открытую дверь?

----------


## Inbongo

> *Лука*, ну ведь есть же форум у Сураджа, форум на гьер.ру, сообщество ру_бон в жж... 
> Посмотрите, у нингма даже есть свой отдельный форум на oldtradition.org. (Сурадж вообще молодец, т.к. ему удалось совместить достаточно высокий уровень обсуждения с отстутсвием жестких рамок.) Есть англоязычный подфорум на e-sangha.
> 
> Возможность задать вопрос и получить ответ, если вас что-то интересует, есть. Зачем ломиться в открытую дверь?


не бойся в суе потерять,
иллюзию и бренность быта,
но бойтесь даже не узнать,
что дверь всегда была открыта...

----------


## Ануруддха

Лука, Его Святейшество Далай-лама никогда не признавал бон одной из буддийских школ. Комментарии вы можете получить у Андрея Терентьева, личного переводчика Его Святейшества при его визитах в Россию. Он специально задавал Ему этот вопрос - ответ отрицательный.

----------


## Александр С

Ну и потом, я вам скажу, польза от популярности - сомнительная. Если кто-то хочет непредвзято и всесторонне рассмотреть вопрос о доктрине бон, то он, как правило, находит нужную информацию и делает для себя определенные выводы. Можно даже сказать, что такое положение служит своеобразным пасс-тестом. Это даже хорошо, когда такие сущностные учения, как дзогчен, например, или тантры, сами находят свою аудиторию, как бы случайно. И их сохранение и распространение - не наша забота. Наша забота _на данный момент_  - это наша практика. Иначе это все выглядит как чудовищно завышенная самооценка, ИМХО.

----------


## Inbongo

> Лука, Его Святейшество Далай-лама никогда не признавал бон одной из буддийских школ. Комментарии вы можете получить у Андрея Терентьева, личного переводчика Его Святейшества при его визитах в Россию. Он специально задавал Ему этот вопрос - ответ отрицательный!.


Пожалуй, я задам этот вопрос Далай Ламе, в очередной поездке в Дармасалу. Тогда откуда фотография ЕСДЛ в одеянии Бонпо в Менри?

----------


## Александр С

Есть много разных фотографий Далай-ламы  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

То что ЕСДЛ камлает на фото, это ничего не значит. Нет принципиальной разницы между простмотром ТВ, полами на самолётах и камланием. Виная не запрещает монахам из правильных соображений делать Бон и это не является падением и вылетом из Сангхи.
А то что в Боне есть Учение мадхъямики (буддизма) у меня есть сомнения. Я их кое-где на форуме озвучивал. Так, к слову.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Александр С

"Камлает", "Делать Бон"...

Вот вам, кстати, прекрасный пример, *Лука*: человек по совершенно непонятным причинам не хочет разобраться, хотя все написано уже по нескольку раз даже на БФ. Представьте, что будет твориться при еще большем охвате аудитории. 

Предвзятость иногда выполняет защитные функции: защищает неподготовленное сознание от ошибок и защищает учение от неправильного использования. Это не сколько даже бона касается, а уровней пути.

*Fritz*, а вас не смущают вполне _буддийские_ истории про дакини, оживление трупов, мистерия чам и т.п?.. Не смущает _буддийская_ тантра, которая _не особо_ оглядывается на сутру в плане методов (я уж не говорю о дзогчен)? Вы действительно не понимаете, каким образом определяется соответсвие учения Четырем благородным истинам и Четырем печатям, и что "претензия" к бону только одна - линия передачи?

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, тема легитимности бона на буддийском форуме закрывается до тех пор пока не будут приведено авторитетное подтверждение обратному, к примеру, аудио или видеозапись слов Его Святейшества о том, что бон - это буддизм.

Все вновь поднимаемые темы по этому поводу будут считаться нарушением правил форума, участники нарушающие данное правило - блокироваться.

----------

